# HONG KONG: Disneyland updates



## vvill

Hong Kong Disneyland is scheduled to be opened on 12th September 2005.

Photos from Screamscape.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit

Cool thanks, although it's kinda small but it's Disney in the end.


----------



## Prince

Yeah that looks so small


----------



## Dubai-Lover

great photos thanks man
i never expected the project to be at this stage already

i guess the child in me will force me to go there when i'll visit hong kong some time


----------



## raymond_tung88

Great to see the progress... I can't wait until it opens. Like most forumers here, I think its pretty small compared to the other Disney theme parks, but whatever. What I'm interested in knowing is besides the traditional Magic Kingdom park, are they also building another type of "theme" park that will be opening later this year?


----------



## flatiron94

they going to have a haunted mansion.


----------



## vincent

this is only phase one. When the whole theme park is completed, other 'foreign' (the one outside US) Disneyland park doesn't look that large compare to the one in HK.


----------



## scorpion

vincent, is that a ferry-pier being built?! 

will you be able to high-speed ferry from central to disney????



:cheers:


----------



## raymond_tung88

How big is Hong Kong's Magic Kingdom compared to the Magic Kindoms in other places (California, Florida, Paris, Tokyo)?


----------



## vincent

i think there is a pier built in Disneyland. But i am not sure about the route.

raymond tung88, i went to the disneyland website for paris, tokyo. But the figures are not shown. I have seen aerial pics of the park though (Paris Disney aerial pic is available in spaceimaging.com). They doesn't look large compare to the one in US though (or similar size to hk's). The one in US is a combination of many theme parks anyway (that doesn't really relate to the disney theme), like there are park for water activity etc. I believe the on in Tokyo got about the same thing as hk and with an additional water park too.


----------



## vvill

scorpion said:


> vincent, is that a ferry-pier being built?!
> 
> will you be able to high-speed ferry from central to disney????
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


ferry from central to disney would make most sense. tst.. mmm.. maybe but not very likely. ><


----------



## SUNNI

great,,, ^^


----------



## Þróndeimr

Thanks for that update...kay: Even small development projects can be as interesting as large development projects.


----------



## FM 2258

Prince said:


> Yeah that looks so small


I was wondering the same thing too. Why is it so small. Even Six Flags in Dallas looks bigger. I thought Disney Theme parks were supposed to be square miles of sprawling fun. I wonder if this will be the final size.


----------



## vincent

hmm.., there is NO single pic here that show the entire park. Each pic show a small portion of the park.


----------



## InitialD18

the park is very small especially when compared to disney world in florida ... however not too bad for a phase one la ... there will be phase two when this is finished i believe ...


----------



## Koi

Actually the park is about the same size as the disney park in Florida. Vincent had an aerial photo of the Florida park to compare the size last time.


----------



## Koi

There is one thing that the HK park has that Florida has not.......travel to and from the park on ferries and seeing the fab skyline on the way..WOW!!


----------



## superchan7

good point.


----------



## philip

Hong Kong Disneyland is smaller than other Disney Parks because Disney (USA) does not want to risk spending too much money on new theme parks but not able to earn expected return anymore. It has been published on articles many times that ever since Disney spent too much money at Euro Disneyland (now called Disneyland Paris), which alsmot went bankrupted a year after its opening, Disney has changed their strategies on building new parks. Disney's California Adventure (opened in 2001), and Disney Studios paris (opened in 2002) lack so much funding and rides, the two new parks were almost failures.

*Disney's California Adventure Park*, full of off-the-shelf last century carnival style rides.









*Disney Studios Paris*, is this a warehouse or a theme park?










Tokyo Disneyland and DisneySea were *100% funded by the Japanese*, that's why they can build full scale theme parks filled with great rides.







.

Hong Kong Disneyland is 49% owned by Disney and 51% owned by Hong Kong government. Right now Hong kong Disneyland does not have: Big Thunder Mountain, Splash Mountain, Pirates of the Caribbean, Haunted Mansion, Tom Sawyers Island & Rivers of America, Toon Town, It's a Small World, Star Tours, etc. Fortunately, Hong Kong has been talking about adding new rides and a 2nd park already. Having a rich city like Hong Kong which is famous for building large scale projects to finace its Disneyland is good news. Hong Kong is more committed to make this place the happiest place on earth than Disney USA, just look at the the amount of money and work already put into the project: land reclaimation, dedicated railway to Disneyland, dedicated highway to Disneyland. 

The Disney Chairman Roy Disney and a few other borad of directors cannot stand what Disney is doing under current CEO Michael Eisner's supervision (in building cheap rides and cheap parks), so they resigned and made a website trying to Save Disney: www.savedisney.com In the mean time, it's up to each individual parks to invest in its own parks. The Parisan just bought the majority share of Disney Resort Paris and announced plans to spend money on their own to build new rides and entertainment venue. And Hong Kong is likely to follow suit.


----------



## Nightsky

@Philip. You forgot to mention the park in Florida.


----------



## coldstar

vincent said:


> again, this is only phase1 of the disneyland guys.


thanx. so what would phase2 be?



philip said:


> Right now Hong kong Disneyland does not have: Big Thunder Mountain, Splash Mountain, Pirates of the Caribbean, Haunted Mansion, Tom Sawyers Island & Rivers of America, Toon Town, It's a Small World, Star Tours, etc.


Those attractions themselves are the true essence of Disney's Magic Kingdom, and most costly amusement facilities in the whole park. Why were those attractions not included in phase1 of Hong Kong Disneyland?


----------



## vincent

the plan is still unknown for phase 2. You know, phase 1 is a "test ground". The scale, content of phase 2 willl be determined later.


----------



## scorpion

they were burned by several serious miscalculations during paris-d., so they're trying a go slow approach (if that's even possible in burgeoning 21st c. china!)...


----------



## Sexas

*Hong Kong Disneyland unveils first Disneyland Resort Line train*  

25 April 2005 

Hong Kong Disneyland and the MTR Corporation today unveiled the first Disneyland Resort Line train, which will bring guests to the heart of the magic at China’s first Disney theme park, set to open on September 12, 2005.

The MTR Disneyland Resort Line, which comprises two new stations - Sunny Bay Station and Disneyland Resort Station - and whimsical Disney-themed trains, were exclusively designed by the MTR Corporation in conjunction with Disney’s Imagineers.

Today’s Disneyland Resort Line train unveiling at Sunny Bay Station marks the very first dedicated train line for a Disney theme park anywhere in the world and will offer Hong Kong Disneyland guests an exciting and convenient journey, being just 23.5 minutes from Central.

“Since Disneyland Resort Line trains serve a single destination, Hong Kong Disneyland Resort, we thought it was important that they incorporate ‘Disney’ touches into the trains to begin the transition from the real world of Hong Kong to the magical realm of Hong Kong Disneyland,” said Mr. Don Robinson, Group Managing Director of Hong Kong Disneyland. “The MTR Corporation team has done a terrific job of creating trains that are fun and exciting, in keeping with the spirit of Hong Kong Disneyland Resort.”

The trains themselves are sleek and modern, but their colors and fanciful details, including Mickey Mouse-shaped windows trimmed in red that look out over gold ribbons and sparkling pixie dust, provide a classic look that enables them to appear equally at home in either of their destinations: the futuristic Sunny Bay Station and the Victorian-themed Disneyland Resort Station.

This feeling of enchantment continues inside the trains, which are painted in vibrant hues of blue, red, yellow and violet, and boast ceilings that look like star-filled skies. Each car highlights classic photos illustrating Walt Disney’s own fascination with trains, and feature bronze figurines depicting many of the classic characters he created, including Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Donald Duck, Chip ‘n’ Dale, Tinker Bell, Pluto, Snow White and Jiminy Cricket.

All of these details combine to create a sense of playful anticipation for visitors as they make their way to the magical kingdom of Hong Kong Disneyland.

Mr. C K Chow, Chief Executive Officer of MTR Corporation said, “The 3.5-minute train journey is not to be missed for Hong Kong Disneyland guests wishing to enjoy the full theme park experience. The Disneyland Resort Line takes visitors on a journey through time from Hong Kong’s modern MTR network to the Victorian-themed Disneyland Resort Station. It will be a ride to enjoy and remember.”

Passengers riding the MTR can reach Sunny Bay Station from anywhere in Hong Kong. After arriving at the station, passengers take only a short walk across the platform to begin their magical journey to Disneyland Resort Station which is just in front of Hong Kong Disneyland. From Tsing Yi Station, the journey will be 9.5 minutes for a fare of HK$12.60 using the Octopus card. From Kowloon Station, it will take just 20.5 minutes for a fare of HK$18.10 and from Hong Kong Station, the journey time will be 23.5 minutes for a fare of HK$23.10.

The two stations of the new line, namely Sunny Bay Station and Disneyland Resort Station, feature open-air designs providing natural ventilation and the best utilization of natural lighting. Station platforms are fitted with platform gates similar to the platform screen doors installed in most MTR stations in Hong Kong. Facilities for passengers with special needs including lifts, tactile guide paths, and wide gates are also provided.

The MTR Disneyland Resort Line will operate using an advanced signaling system that allows fully automatic train operations. The technology has been proven around the world and is a common mode of operation particularly for tourism attractions in many different world cities.

Umm...please post some Disney rail pictures...the one from the news site not working... :sleepy:


----------



## hkskyline

*Nothing Mickey Mouse about feng shui*
Hong Kong Disney execs consult specialist. Trying to make certain that new park reflects local culture and avoids past mistakes 
LAURA HOLSON 
New York Times 
27 April 2005

When building the new entrance to Hong Kong Disneyland, Walt Disney executives decided to shift the angle of the front gate by 12 degrees. 

They did so after consulting a feng shui specialist, who said the change would ensure prosperity for the park. 

Disney also put a bend in the walkway from the train station to the gate, to make sure the flow of positive energy, or chi, did not slip past the entrance and out to the China Sea. 

Heeding the advice of a feng shui consultant is one of many steps Disney executives have taken at the park to reflect the local culture - and to make sure they do not repeat some mistakes of the past. 

When Disney opened Disneyland Paris in a former sugar beet field outside Paris in 1992, the company was roundly criticized for being culturally insensitive to its European guests. Now Disney burns incense ritually as each building is finished in Hong Kong, and has picked a lucky day (Sept. 12) for the opening. 

The cash stakes are high: International growth is a critical part of Disney's expansion efforts. In Asia, Mickey Mouse, Buzz Lightyear and Winnie-the-Pooh are hardly household names. Disney wants to change that. 

Mainland China is expected to become one of the world's largest tourist destinations in the next 15 years, according to the World Tourism Organization, an international group that oversees policy issues. 

That trend bodes well for Disney, as Hong Kong itself is already in the top 15. 

"It used to be Disney was exported on its own terms," said Robert Thompson, a professor of popular culture at Syracuse University. 

"But in the late 20th and early 21st century, America's cultural imperialism was tested. Now, instead of being the ugly Americans, which some foreigners used to find charming, we have to take off our shoes or belch after a meal." 

Plans for Hong Kong Disneyland, Disney's 11th theme park and a replica of the original Disneyland, began in 1999 for the undeveloped Lantau Island, a 30-minute train ride from downtown Hong Kong. 

Built on Penny's Bay and flanked by mountains, the park is a venture with the Hong Kong government and the first of the parks that Disney wants to build in China, including one in Shanghai. Disney invested $316 million for a 43 per cent equity stake in Hong Kong Disneyland; the rest is owned by the Hong Kong government, which contributed $419 million. (The park has $1.1 billion in debt.) 

Some of the dazzling visual effects and nods to cultural differences at Hong Kong Disneyland may seem like so much marketing. One of the park's main ballrooms, which will surely be used for Disney's popular wedding services, measures 888 square metres, because eight is thought to be a number of fortune, said Wing Chao, who is the master planner of architecture and design at Walt Disney Imagineering. 

In Chinese, the number four is considered bad luck so there are no fourth-floor buttons in the elevators at the Hollywood Hotel or other hotels in the park. 

Cash registers are close to corners or along walls, where such placement is believed to increase prosperity 

And in the park's upscale restaurant, Crystal Lotus, Disney installed a virtual koi pond where computer-animated fish dart away from guests who walk on a glass screen. 

The pond is one of five feng shui elements in the restaurant; the others are wood, earth, metal and fire, which glows on a screen behind bottles in the bar. "We could not have real fire because of the fire code," said Chao. 

After the mishaps at Euro Disney and, closer to home, problems with attendance at its California park in Anaheim, it is easy to understand why the company would take such pains. 

"I don't know anything about fire and kitchens and where fire belongs and what doesn't," said Jay Rasulo, president of Disney's theme parks and resorts division. "But I certainly have learned that you need to respect people." 

Tourists sniffed at California Adventure when it opened in 2001, saying it looked more like a shopping mall than a theme park. In recent years, Disney added, at considerable expense, the Tower of Terror thrill ride and an attraction based on the animated film A Bug's Life. 

The French government recently helped bail out Euro Disney, the parent company of Disneyland Paris, offering loan concessions and investments to save it from bankruptcy.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi

WHat no "frontierLand" in Disneyland HK even its phrase 1?

If it was up to me I would change the classic "frontierland" to "Olde San Fransico" (you know mountains, water,and railroads). Thats more famous than frontier in HK.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : (issue 788 / apr 14 05 ) 壹周刊 
Photos hosted by *jose_kwan* from SSP :

Disney hotel 



















Train 










Fantasyland 




























Tomorrowland 



















Advantureland










Main Street










Aerial


----------



## D_Y2k.2^

this is just sooooo great!when is it gonna be opened?


----------



## Chad

Why does it looks so "Disney"...


----------



## hkskyline

The park will open on Sept. 12, 2005.


----------



## bs_lover_boy

The park looks bigger now, but still small when compared to the other DISNEY parks.


----------



## hkskyline

*愉景灣居民接受煙花聲浪
區議員憂污染空氣損健康*








30/04/2005









_迪士尼樂園昨晚的煙花測試，有區議員擔心濃煙會吹向民居。 王嘉昌攝_

【本報訊】迪士尼樂園昨晚舉行八晚花測試的首晚「表演」，在附近居住的一萬六千多名愉景灣居民，「欣賞」這場歷時十二分鐘的花後，大部分均認為煙花的聲浪較預期小，惟家住該處的離島區議員容詠嫦則擔心，煙花產生大量濃，恐造成空氣污染損害居民健康。

*環保署到場測空氣聲浪*

煙花測試昨晚九時正開始，歷時約十二分鐘，期間綻放七彩繽紛的煙花，有扇形、花形、波浪形及龍珠形等，將迪士尼樂園照得光亮奪目。居民李小姐認為，雖然煙花數目不及農曆新年維港花匯演，但煙花的形狀很特別及好看；而離島區議員容詠嫦則認為聲浪可以接受，較汽車從旁邊經過更為細聲。

煙花測試由昨晚開始，到下星期六結束，除星期二晚外，其餘八晚進行歷時約十二分鐘的煙花測試，其中有六晚於九時至九時半進行，一晚於八時至八時半進行，餘下一晚於七時至七時半進行。

環保署人員昨晚到愉景灣測試空氣及聲浪，若不符規定，不排除拒絕迪士尼放煙花。


----------



## Azn_chi_boi

looks good but too bad, disneyland HK is opening at september, right after the summer.

Too bad there is a main street not a bazzar(like Tokyo's). I would rather have a indoor mainstreet with air condition and a shortcut to tommrowland and aventureland then walking all the way to the castle. 

The article above is translate into..

3.0/04/2005 billion
Enlightened gentleman Nepal paradise last night the fireworks
test, had area congressman to worry the thick smoke could blow to the
common people residence. Wang Chiach'ang absorbs
[ Newspaper news ] enlightened the gentleman Nepal paradise
last night to hold eight late □flowered tests the head evening "the
performance", lived more than a ten thousand 6,000 cheerful scenery
bays inhabitant in the nearby, after "the appreciation" this lasted 12
minute □flowers, majority of thought fireworks voice more
anticipated small this place, only the family lived The Islands area
Congressman Rong Yong Chang worried, the fireworks produced massively
is thick □, feared causes the air pollution to impair the inhabitant
health.
The environmental protection bureau arrives measures the air voice
Fireworks test last night nine o'clock are starting, lasted
approximately 12 minutes, period blooms seven colors riotous
fireworks, has fan-shaped, the colored shape, the wave shape and the
dragon 珠形 and so on, will enlighten the gentleman Nepal paradise
to illuminate luminously eye-catching. Inhabitant Miss Li believed,
although the fireworks number is inferior to the lunar calendar new
year the Uygur port □flower to collect develops, but the fireworks
shape very specially and is attractive; But The Islands area
Congressman Rong Yong Chang thought the voice may accept, compares the
automobile from the side process feeble voice.
The fireworks test started by last night, to next week six
conclusions, besides Tuesday late, other eight late carried on the
lasted approximately 12 minutes fireworks test, including six late to
nine o'clock to nine o'clock partly carried on, one late to eight
o'clock to eight o'clock partly carried on, -odd next one was late to
seven o'clock to seven o'clock partly carried on.
The environmental protection bureau personnel last night tested the
air and the voice to cheerful Jing Wan, if the symbol did not
stipulate, did not remove resists 絕 to enlighten gentleman Nepal to
put the fireworks.


----------



## Syd-Hk

im not sure if this is told or not, but the lantau highway to disneyland road should be completed by now.


----------



## kaka.ac

dont worry about the size of it .....

迪士尼五年後擴建 
【 本 報 綜 合 報 道 】 香 港 迪 士 尼 樂 園 開 幕 已 進 入 倒 數 階 段 ， 香 港 迪 士 尼 集 團 行 政 總 裁 羅 彬 深 在 新 加 坡 透 露 ， 樂 園 在 揭 幕 後 的 五 年 會 繼 續 進 行 第 二 期 擴 展 ， 以 迎 戰 或 與 環 球 片 場 合 作 建 主 題 公 園 的 新 加 坡 新 賭 場 。 

羅 彬 深 出 席 新 加 坡 一 個 經 濟 論 壇 時 表 示 ， 相 信 迪 士 尼 啟 用 及 投 入 運 作 後 ， 香 港 迪 士 尼 仍 會 繼 續 擴 充 樂 園 ， 以 確 保 樂 園 具 備 吸 引 力 。 

他 又 說 ， 亞 洲 地 區 的 旅 遊 業 有 足 夠 空 間 容 納 不 同 娛 樂 設 施 ， 亦 不 認 為 任 何 一 項 設 施 是 獨 一 無 二 的 。 

首 年 560 萬 人 次 入 場 
加 州 迪 士 尼 方 面 代 表 稱 ， 有 信 心 香 港 迪 士 尼 首 年 入 場 人 次 能 達 至 五 百 六 十 萬 人 的 目 標 ， 同 時 美 國 亦 有 人 訂 香 港 迪 士 尼 兩 間 酒 店 的 房 間 ， 無 論 家 庭 客 或 商 務 會 議 團 體 ， 都 希 望 入 住 香 港 迪 士 尼 的 酒 店 。 
from Oriental Daily

The CEO of Hong Kong Disney said there will have Hong Kong Disney Land phase 2 
after 5 years....... About 2010...


----------



## FM 2258

kaka.ac said:


> dont worry about the size of it .....
> 
> 迪士尼五年後擴建
> 【 本 報 綜 合 報 道 】 香 港 迪 士 尼 樂 園 開 幕 已 進 入 倒 數 階 段 ， 香 港 迪 士 尼 集 團 行 政 總 裁 羅 彬 深 在 新 加 坡 透 露 ， 樂 園 在 揭 幕 後 的 五 年 會 繼 續 進 行 第 二 期 擴 展 ， 以 迎 戰 或 與 環 球 片 場 合 作 建 主 題 公 園 的 新 加 坡 新 賭 場 。
> 
> 羅 彬 深 出 席 新 加 坡 一 個 經 濟 論 壇 時 表 示 ， 相 信 迪 士 尼 啟 用 及 投 入 運 作 後 ， 香 港 迪 士 尼 仍 會 繼 續 擴 充 樂 園 ， 以 確 保 樂 園 具 備 吸 引 力 。
> 
> 他 又 說 ， 亞 洲 地 區 的 旅 遊 業 有 足 夠 空 間 容 納 不 同 娛 樂 設 施 ， 亦 不 認 為 任 何 一 項 設 施 是 獨 一 無 二 的 。
> 
> 首 年 560 萬 人 次 入 場
> 加 州 迪 士 尼 方 面 代 表 稱 ， 有 信 心 香 港 迪 士 尼 首 年 入 場 人 次 能 達 至 五 百 六 十 萬 人 的 目 標 ， 同 時 美 國 亦 有 人 訂 香 港 迪 士 尼 兩 間 酒 店 的 房 間 ， 無 論 家 庭 客 或 商 務 會 議 團 體 ， 都 希 望 入 住 香 港 迪 士 尼 的 酒 店 。
> from Oriental Daily
> 
> The CEO of Hong Kong Disney said there will have Hong Kong Disney Land phase 2
> after 5 years....... About 2010...



Why don't they just build all the phases at once? Just a thought. WHy have phases? Just it done and then open it.


----------



## scorpion

they were burnt by that strategy in paris. ironically, they should've reversed the two strategies!


----------



## vincent

why in phases?? It is almost a standard in the construction industry in build things in phases (especially large project). Reasons? i think it is pretty obvious.


----------



## FM 2258

vincent said:


> why in phases?? It is almost a standard in the construction industry in build things in phases (especially large project). Reasons? i think it is pretty obvious.


I see your point. Just like they're doing with Union Square. Hell, even the new Tollway project in Central Texas is being done in phases. Oh well. Feel a little silly now that I asked. I guess I thought it would be better for new visitors to get the finished experience versus a partial experience knowing there are more phases to be completed.


----------



## silly thing

according to the news report, hk disney may will hv coorporation with universial studio to develop the phase 2


----------



## philip

silly thing said:


> according to the news report, hk disney may will hv coorporation with universial studio to develop the phase 2


No, that's not what the article said. The article said Hong Kong Disneyland needs to develop phase 2 in 5 years to compete with a New Casino Project in Singapore, which the casino developer is cooperating with Universal Studios Park.

There are official press release stating that Hong Kong government gives Disney the exclusive right to use that land AND the phase 2 land (which is being reclaimed from sea right now) for the next 10 years. If Disney doesn't build anything on that land, then HK government can get back the land and give the land to somebody else, and in that case, it will be HK government cooperating with Universal Studios, not Disney cooperating with Universal. 

For Disney to cooperate with Universal is like for Mercedes to cooperate with BMW, it's impossible.


----------



## hkskyline

South China Morning Post
May 1, 2005
*Community entitled to Disneyland details*

The eagerly awaited launch of Hong Kong's Disneyland is now only a few months away. Our city's bid to establish the top tourist destination in Asia is about to be put to the test. And the stakes are high.

Disney's first "magic kingdom" in China has been gradually taking shape over the past two years and is now nearing completion. The site at Penny's Bay on Lantau will soon provide a new home for Mickey Mouse, Donald Duck and a host of other favourite characters. 

The top turret of Sleeping Beauty's Castle was put in place last year, as work continued to construct Space Mountain. Thousands of jobs at the park have gone on offer, and bookings are coming in for Disney's two theme hotels.

Last week, new trains that will take visitors to the park from Sunny Bay on North Lantau were unveiled, complete with Mickey Mouse-shaped windows.

Everything appears to be set for a spectacular launch in September, when the park will finally open its doors to visitors. It is expected to receive 5.6 million of them a year.

There are, however, some important questions concerning the launch which are yet to be answered.

Concerns have been raised that a potential flood of initial visitors could cause chaos both at the park and at the mainland border.

Disney has not revealed how many visitors it expects on the opening day. The park has a capacity of 30,000. It is not yet known whether tickets will be available at the gate or whether - as the government has requested - they must be booked in advance.

No details of any contingency plans to cope with the expected crowds have been revealed. And there is no word on suggestions that special immigration controls should be set up at the park to ease potential congestion at the border.

Answers to these questions should be provided so that Hong Kong people can feel confident that all will go well when the big day arrives. There are considerable logistical problems to be overcome.

More than a third of visitors to the park are expected to come from the mainland. The relaxation of immigration controls for mainland travellers to Hong Kong has greatly increased their numbers over the past two years. The "golden week" holiday, for example, which began yesterday, is expected to see 460,000 mainland tourists enter Hong Kong.

The arrangements for the expected influx of Disney tourists will need to be carefully worked out and made public well in advance of the opening.

It is worth remembering, as the launch approaches, how much this park means to Hong Kong. The government went to great lengths to seal the deal, which was announced in 1999. The investment involves the spending of $ 22 billion in taxpayers' money. The necessary land and infrastructure has been provided.

This great expense and effort is believed worthwhile because Disneyland is the key to Hong Kong's bid to become the top tourist destination in Asia. It has the potential to transform Hong Kong's image, attract more family -orientated tourists and pay big dividends.

The community therefore has a big stake in Disneyland's success. It is entitled to be kept informed of developments and details. Public interest is mounting.

Concerns that Disney would soon launch a new rival theme park in Shanghai have dissipated. It now looks as if the first mainland Disneyland will not arrive until at least 2010. But, as we report today, Disney is considering opening another Asian theme park, in India. Our city's park can, in time, expect to face growing competition.

We are looking forward to the grand opening of Hong Kong Disneyland and hope it will be a great success. But the park will be more likely to work its magic if the public are kept well informed.


----------



## coldstar

philip said:


> No, that's not what the article said. The article said Hong Kong Disneyland needs to develop phase 2 in 5 years to compete with a New Casino Project in Singapore, which the casino developer is cooperating with Universal Studios Park.
> 
> There are official press release stating that Hong Kong government gives Disney the exclusive right to use that land AND the phase 2 land (which is being reclaimed from sea right now) for the next 10 years. If Disney doesn't build anything on that land, then HK government can get back the land and give the land to somebody else, and in that case, it will be HK government cooperating with Universal Studios, not Disney cooperating with Universal.
> 
> For Disney to cooperate with Universal is like for Mercedes to cooperate with BMW, it's impossible.


Just in my opinion. Since I've been to both Universal Studios Japan, Osaka and Universal Studios Hollyhood, LA , I'm sure Disneyland is much better and more attractive theme park than Universal. It seems to me that the phase 2 of Hong Kong's Disneyland should be the expanding and upgrading of phase 1, not constructing another theme park such as crappy Six Flags or Universal Studios. As far as I know, Hong Kong Disneyland (phase 1) is not sufficient compared with the counterparts in USA and Japan, thus I'd like to express considerable skepticisim that people would not go to such a tiny park repeatedly. As for Tokyo Disney resort (Land and Sea), every year they open one or two new attractions to spend huge money (0.2 billion US$ per attraction). It is reported that they are planning to open the 3rd Disney theme park next to them. If there's no scope for new attractons or new theme sections, that means the death for theme park management, I think.


----------



## vvill

coldstar said:


> Just in my opinion. Since I've been to both Universal Studios Japan, Osaka and Universal Studios Hollyhood, LA , I'm sure Disneyland is much better and more attractive theme park than Universal. It seems to me that the phase 2 of Hong Kong's Disneyland should be the expanding and upgrading of phase 1, not constructing another theme park such as crappy Six Flags or Universal Studios. As far as I know, Hong Kong Disneyland (phase 1) is not sufficient compared with the counterparts in USA and Japan, thus I'd like to express considerable skepticisim that people would not go to such a tiny park repeatedly. As for Tokyo Disney resort (Land and Sea), every year they open one or two new attractions to spend huge money (0.2 billion US$ per attraction). It is reported that they are planning to open the 3rd Disney theme park next to them. If there's no scope for new attractons or new theme sections, that means the death for theme park management, I think.


i also think there'd be a need for the phase 2 development for hk's disneyland. i mean even for myself, i'd love to go there once but i can't see myself going there again. in fact, i'm expecting strong criticisms from the press once it's opened, saying like it's ridiculous for the government to spend shit loads of money for infrastructure so that disney can build their theme park on it. (the whole piece of land is reclaimed)

as for the six flags thing or the universal studios, i think the government is planning not to put them near the disneyland but rather it'll be in Yum O (Sunny Bay) which is where the interchange station will be for disneyland. 

one thing which i believe would be quite spectacular instead would be the water recreational centre right next to the park which is wholly developed by the government. that's a huge artificial lake which will be opened at the same time!


----------



## InitialD18

I myself totally agree ... Disney in HK is going to be totally bashed by the media specially the ones who went to other parks ... to be honest disney didn't spend as much as they could for the hk park ... I believe when they planned the park they didn't realized how much potential the chinese market is ... 
Phase 2 according to news article would appear in 5 years ... but i sure hope they would be expanded at the rate like the tokyo ones ... 

Ocean Park on the other hand is getting quite a face lift ... the new phase being planned looks really good ... when the new phase expansion finishes i think the two parks can complement each other very well ... 

hk's sister city Macau has a fisherman wharf theme park finished this year also ...


----------



## spicytimothy

i wouldn't call Macau fishermen's Wharf a theme park... it's got a volcano and a ride and what not but it's mainly a shopping/dining/yacht destination... can't compare to a ticket-at-the-door theme park...

i agree the media's gonna bash it like there's no tomorrow, but i really think they should look at long term... new theme park is to attract new tourists that wouldn't hv come otherwise... the main factor isn't to get people going to the park more than once! it's to attract ppl that came b4 to come see it, and ppl who never came b4 to come for the first time... in the long run, hving a disleyland puts HK into the club of only 5 cities in the world... that helps more than just tourism.


----------



## hkskyline

*Talents land jobs in HK Disneyland *
5 May 2005
Manila Standard

With the opening of Hong Kong Disneyland later this year, Manila is reaping an unexpected harvest. 

Filipino performers will earn US$1,270 to US$1,909 in Hong Kong, a big jump from their P600 to P3,000 per show here in Manila. 

Walt Disney Entertainment, in partnership with the San Miguel Foundation for the Performing Arts (SMFPA) under its artistic director and award-winning composer Ryan Cayabyab, auditioned members of notable Filipino theater and dance companies. 

Disney's talent casting representatives flew in from Hong Kong on March 30 and April 1, and again on April 15 to do a series of screenings. Eventually, they picked the final cast of singers, dancers, and character performers for their Hong Kong assignment. Disneyland will open on Sept. 12. 

Cayabyab said the talent casting reps returned to Manila because they were overwhelmed by the wealth of Filipino talent they saw in the other auditions held worldwide. Aside from that, Walt Disney Entertainment was so impressed with SMFPA's management of the two previous auditions for musicians and vocalists (in November 2004 and in January this year). 

Deo Dipasupil, the audition's enlistment coordinator, said: "The partnership between Walt Disney Entertainment and SMFPA covers only the audition itself. Whatever the result may be, it is between Disney Entertainment and the talents themselves." 

He also said that any information about the screenings that was not included in their previous releases is considered confidential. A source in SMFPA said the performers' salaries range from HK$10,000 to HK$15,000 or US$1,270 to US$1909, similar to the rates of Walt Disney World in Florida. 

An insider in the theater circuit said members of Tanghalang Pilipino, Ballet Philippines, Repertory Philippines, Bayanihan Dance Co., and Gantimpala Theater Foundation, among other groups, were invited to join the audition. More than a hundred showed up. 

According to Repertory Philippines' Ayam Barredo, nine members of their company have left. Jaime del Prado, Ralion Alonzo, Phiona Baranda, Franz Imperial, Maki Sera, Amty Sietereales, Wendell Frando, Myrene Hernandez, and Jay Lopez were rehearsing for the company's newest production, "The Emperor's New Clothes," set to open in Manila in August, when Walt Disney Entertainment in Hong Kong called them up individually and confirmed they had passed the test. 

Barredo sees this as a good sign because as veteran performers find better opportunities abroad, "doors will be opened for aspiring, young, equally talented artists back here." 

As Don Robinson, Hong Kong Disneyland group managing director, said on their Web site : "Hong Kong Disneyland will be an ideal platform from which to showcase the best performing talents to the world." 

In line with the theme park's opening, Hong Kong Disneyland, a 126 hectare property overlooking the waters of Penny's Bay in Lantau, partnered with MTR Corp., to create the MTR Disneyland Resort line. 

Walt Disney Entertainment is still looking for full-time performers for Walt Disney World in Florida and Tokyo Disney Resort.


----------



## hkskyline

*Disney may woo rich tourists in phase two
Luxury hotel operators are interested, says InvestHK chief*
Dennis Eng
06 May 2005
South China Morning Post

Disney's Hong Kong theme park might try to appeal to more affluent tourists by bringing in celebrity American chef Wolfgang Puck and international hotel chains to run businesses there.

According to InvestHK director-general Mike Rowse, a number of hotel operators have expressed an interest in Hong Kong. The idea of their managing any - or all - of the three hotels slated for the park's second phase has been broached.

"The Disney park can accommodate three hotels in the first phase of construction and three more in the second phase. Do they really want to manage all of them?" Mr Rowse said yesterday.

A Disney spokeswoman said the park's immediate priority was the September 12 opening with two hotels, which the company owns and manages. The second phase will not begin until the park draws 10 million visitors a year.

Disney's parks usually have enough attractions to last a visitor longer than a single day's stay, and the company prefers to maintain control of hotels within its destination resorts, to capture the overnight visitor market. This is not surprising given that tourists who spend two or three days at the park represent a much more lucrative target market than those who just visit for the day and stay with friends and family.

Although Hong Kong Disneyland said it would also operate all the park eateries, apart from two Chinese-style outlets run by Maxim's Caterers, the addition of a Wolfgang Puck restaurant would signal a strategy the company had tried before.

Disney's California Adventure, which opened in February 2001, had Avalon Cove, an upscale seafood restaurant by Mr Puck. It also featured high-end wine producer Robert Mondavi's posh Golden Vine Winery restaurant in a bid to lure big-spending customers.

However, in October that year, low visitor numbers forced the two partners to reduce their investment and close the restaurants.

The Wolfgang Puck Express eatery now operates in Disney Marketplace and Downtown Disney in Orlando, Florida. These outlets serve pizzas, salads and sandwiches. InvestHK said the chef had discussed the possibility of setting up shop in Hong Kong.

"If Wolfgang Puck and Disney already have a relationship, they would be talking," Mr Rowse added without elaborating.

The Disney spokeswoman said the Hong Kong park had not been contacted by Mr Puck.


----------



## hkskyline

*Legislators lash out at 'greedy' MTRC *
Sylvia Hui, Hong Kong Standard
May 7, 2005










The MTR Corp was accused of being "greedy" and "socially irresponsible" by furious legislators who also described the HK$2 billion Disneyland Resort Line as a shady deal between MTRC and the government and demanded that the company lower the fares it charges.

Legislators attending a Legislative Council subcommittee meeting on railway matters Friday launched the attack when MTRC representatives told the meeting fares to Disneyland will be based on "existing fare structures."

"Although you say train fares to Disneyland are much cheaper than bus fares, there is no reason to base Disney trip fares using your existing structure," said democrat Andrew Cheung.

"Don't forget you are exempted from HK$800 million worth of dividends to the government."

The resort line, which is expected to transport 40 percent of the visitors to the theme park when it opens September 12, was initially considered not financially viable.

In 2002, the government, a major shareholder in the MTRC, agreed to waive its claim for HK$798 million worth of dividends.

Legislators accused the MTRC and the government of bypassing Legco when the 2002 decision was made. They also doubted the profitability of the venture and described the resort line as an overinvestment.

"The people give [the subsidized train line] their public money but MTRC pockets all the goods," said Cheng.

When asked to disclose financial projections for the line, MTRC deputy operations director Andrew McCusker said the information is commercially sensitive. He stressed the fares are highly competitive, but the company will review prices after assessing market response.

The fares ranging from HK$6 to HK$26 - much lower than proposed bus fares at HK$7 to HK$38 - triggered accusations the government is deliberately suppressing other public transport providers to ensure MTRC maintains a reasonable passenger flow.

The government and MTRC were urged to submit written replies on how and when the government will receive the waived dividends.

The attacks were followed by more criticism of MTRC's financial transparency. Legislators were furious when McCusker said that 10 cents charged to each Octopus journey from MTR passengers, aimed to subsidize the fitting of platform screen doors, will "go on indefinitely."

"At the time Legco approved this move we only agreed on charging passengers for the HK$2 billion construction cost of the screen doors," legislator Lau Kong-wah said. "We never agreed to charge people indefinitely for the doors' maintenance and cleaning costs."

Since July 2000 MTRC has collected HK$3 million from passengers for the screen doors, said McCusker.

The government was also accused of failing to maintain its role as gatekeeper of public interests.

MTRC's Disney line train, unveiled late last month, has two new stations at Sunny Bay and Disneyland.

The trains' four carriages, each carrying 180 passengers, are expected to be able to carry 11,000 people during peak hours. However, up to 17,000 people can squeezed in during extremely busy hours.

It is the first train line in the world specially dedicated to a theme park.


----------



## scorpion

*It is the first train line in the world specially dedicated to a theme park.*

hello?! shouldn't this be a bona-fide MTRC hit for the entire city?? 

why is there ANY infighting at all on this?? i don't understand.


----------



## superchan7

It looks like they lifted those trains from spare rolling stock. At least they disguised it well. Hope they aren't filled with creaks and rattles on opening day.


----------



## Urban Dave

uke:uke: Why not maglev trains?


----------



## spicytimothy

^ maglev can't work on such a short distance 

as for all the infighting, the Legco in Hong Kong do it all the time... certain faction in the Legco tends to take the opposite stand whenever the gov't propose something big... it's a shame coz on the opposite Singapore has no such hurdle for the gov't and they pass beneficial policies much faster than HK... :-(


----------



## hkskyline

There needs to be adequate public debate for big projects such as Disneyland and the West Kowloon Cultural District. The government cannot single handedly pass something, although it may be beneficial, without consultation of the stakeholders. After all, taxpayers' money will be used and there is an accountability relationship that must be enforced.

A tolerant society will always want to hear about the other side of the story and the people will decide what course of action to take.


----------



## scorpion

i believe HK politics is only just evolving out of its island-mentality, and all these debates (including reclamation pro/con) are direct causalities of this relative expansionist thought process--

my only frustration is to see that evolution CONTINUE, and have HK believe in itself and its role in all the world facilitated by its own means


----------



## hkskyline

*New Disneyland takes shine off holiday week in Hong Kong *
By Justine Lau in Hong Kong
Published: May 7 2005 03:00 | Last updated: May 7 2005 03:00

The lure of a new Disneyland in Hong Kong has brought its tourism industry a disappointing "Golden Week" holiday as mainland visitors save their cash for when the US theme park opens in September.

While Chinese tourists have provided a big boost to Hong Kong's economy in recent years, the tourism and retail sectors depend for much of their business on the holiday periods around May Day, the lunar new year and National Day when most Chinese travel.

In the first six days of the present Golden Week break - China's week-long May Day celebrations - the number of mainland visitors grew 6.7 per cent compared with last year, to 294,883, according to Hong Kong government figures. This is a substantially lower rise than during Chinese new year in February when visitor numbers rose 14 per cent.

Although Hong Kong is the biggest overseas destination for mainland travellers, the number visiting the territory has been dropping month-on-month since December because Chinese citizens are now allowed to travel to more countries in Asia and Europe.

Tourism operators say people are also saving money to visit Hong Kong later this year after Disneyland - Asia's second - opens on Lantau, the biggest island in the former British colony.

"For the poorer people in China, travelling to Hong Kong is once in a lifetime. They definitely want to include Disneyland in their itineraries," said Charles Ng, chairman of Hong Kong's inbound tour operators association.

Over the longer term, though, the industry is optimistic that Disneyland will generate renewed growth in the number of Chinese tourists. The Hong Kong Tourism Board said it expected visitor numbers to rise rapidly after the opening of Disneyland, which expects to attract 5.6m people in its first year, with 35 per cent of those coming from China.

However, those who visit Hong Kong are spending less than they used to, mainly because they are buying fewer clothes and cheaper jewellery, retailers and tour operators say.

Average spending among travellers from China's northern cities - the biggest-spending Chinese tourists - has fallen by more than 20 per cent from about HK$7,000 ($900, €700, £475) last year to about HK$5,500 during this year's Golden Week, according to Mr Ng. They spent an average of HK$6,000 during the lunar new year.

Andrew Wong, assistant executive manager at Chow Tai Fook, a large Hong Kong jewellery chain, said spending by mainland tourists this week had been 5 per cent less than last year.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong Confident Of Over 5.6 Mln Disneyland Visitors * 

KUALA LUMPUR, May 11 (Bernama) -- Hong Kong is confident of surpassing the 5.6 million visitor target set for its Disneyland during the first year of operations.

"Disney's projection is 5.6 million visitors in the first year. They are going to be wrong and, of course, they will be happy to be proven wrong," Hong Kong Financial Secretary Henry Tang said Wednesday.

When opened in September this year, Hong Kong's Disneyland will be the first Disney theme park in the region, which is co-owned by the government.

Tang said last year, there were 21.8 million visitors to Hong Kong, of which 50 percent came from mainland China with high spending power.

On average, each visitor from China spent about US$580 (RM2,204), he added.

Tang was leading a two-day five-member delegation to Malaysia to foster closer economic relations. Tuesday, he called on International Trade and Industry Minister, Datuk Seri Rafidah Aziz.

He also called on Second Finance Minister, Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop.

Besides promotions as a cosmopolitan city for tourists, Hong Kong also aimed to promote its eco-tourism as well as religion-tourism sectors.

"We have cable car services to bring tourists to the biggest sitting Buddha," Tang told reporters during a briefing here.

Such measures, he said, would enable Hong Kong to offer a greater range of products and services to its visitors.


----------



## plasma169

awesome!


----------



## HKT

Money Magazine from TVB on 2005/05/08

The 1st part program talks about Disney in Hong Kong and how they are finding people to fill up positions. Also, it shows how fire works of The Symphony of Lights are setup in the buildings with closed ups. Sorry, but Cantonese only...

BitComet Torrent File:

財經透視0508.avi.torrent


----------



## Sexas

Come on you guys, how about we kill deers, alligators and kangaroo for food, it just culture difference and don't even get me start on the rocky mountain oyster....Mmm yum!


----------



## BrizzyChris

Kangaroo meat is apparently quite good.


----------



## Principes

Cant wait to visit


----------



## raymond_tung88

Well you know what? Its no use complaining about the shark's fin issue here. Let me remind you that the forumers here can't do anything about what HK Disneyland decides to do so stop wasting our/ your time. I respect the fact that you're trying to stand up to what you believe in but stop with it already. If you detest it so much, just boycott Disney or go to HK Disneyland and set up a petition.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi

Disneyland HK is great...

However, no frontierland means no Splash Mt and Thunder Mountain = bad.

Why not do a Bazzar rather than Main St(Like Tokyo's). I would rather go to an air condtion mall than a outdoor one.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong Disneyland Opens in 100 Days *
Sat Jun 4, 4:03 AM ET

HONG KONG - Disney officials kicked off a 100-day countdown to their new Hong Kong theme park's opening on Sept. 12.

"We have felt the excitement growing all over Hong Kong and around the region as our grand opening approaches," said Don Robinson, Hong Kong Disneyland group managing director.

Donning gold and black Mickey Mouse hats and white gloves, hundreds of employees at the Hong Kong park celebrated the countdown on Friday.

The company said it has planned a series of promotions for the park in the next 100 days.

Built on reclaimed land on outlying Lantau Island, the park is a joint venture between the Hong Kong government and The Walt Disney Co.

Hong Kong officials say the park is a key part of the territory's plan to become a prime destination for vacationing families.


----------



## Don Pacho

*More of the HK Disneyland exhibit at Epcot*









































































 

More to follow…



Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Manu84

is this park smaller than the other disney parks??


----------



## bnmaddict

Manu84 said:


> is this park smaller than the other disney parks??


Here's the list of "big attractions" running at the opening day:
- Jungle River Cruise
- Space Mountain
- Buzz Lightyear’s Astro Blasters
- ... and that's all.

Where are those major attractions you could find at the opening of Disneyland Paris: Big thunder mountain, Phantom manor, Pirates of the Caribbean, Star Tours, etc?

It seems that Disney is doing the same mistake they did with Paris' second park (Disney studios), three years ago. They'll open a small unfinished park, and then they'll build attractions in a rush to save the park...


----------



## InitialD18

due to the financial fiasco and the economic crisis of hkg the park first phase is pretty darn shitty ... 
however knowing how popular the park is going to get 
phase two is definite ... 

from news yesterday: two additional rides would be added shortly including star tour(u/c)...
pirates of the carribbean just needs approval 
and it would start construction also ...


----------



## raymond_tung88

Along the border of the Magic kindom and right above the hotel sites, there's a HUGE piece of land. They could've made the Magic Kingdom to include that part and then there would be a LOT more attractions. Is this going to be just a plain field or will the Magic Kingdom expand one day to include more "themed" areas such as Frontierland and Mickey's Toon Town?


----------



## bs_lover_boy

Maybe they just want to build a very basic park and then continue to add stuff to it so then visitors will return to the park more often. Look at Ocean Park, people go there for a few times and then they get bored of it. After a while, when new attractions are introduced, people go there again. Maybe disney wants to do that to maintain a constant flow of visitors. That's marketing dudes.


----------



## hkskyline

*Disney park puts out the welcome mat for smokers *
Raymond Ma 
5 June 2005
South China Morning Post

Disney has revealed that it will not ban smoking in restaurants at its Hong Kong theme park, although it does so at two parks in the United States and one in Japan. 

The decision has alarmed child-protection and health groups, who say children visiting Disneyland will be at risk of harm from second-hand smoke - described by some as a form of child abuse. 

Local Disney officials said restaurants at the park, which include the Cinderella Ballroom, Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Prince Charming and Sorcerer's Lounge, will reserve one-third of seats for non-smokers where there is seating for more than 200. 

No seating area for non-smokers will be provided at smaller venues. 

The decision complies with Hong Kong's anti-smoking laws. 

This comes just three weeks after controversy erupted when Disney refused to pull shark's fin soup from its menus after receiving complaints from environmental groups. 

Against Child Abuse director Priscilla Lui Tsang Sun-kai said Disney should be more progressive in its smoking policy, especially since many of Disney's characters are targeted to appeal to children. 

Billy Wong Wai-yuk, executive director of the Hong Kong Committee on Children's Rights, said: "Disney is associated with an image of being a child-friendly organisation. I hope that they will produce an environment that is not just colourful and pretty because of its popular cartoon characters, but also healthy to youngsters. 

"If they place children as their top priority as customers, they should not allow smoking in their restaurants just because stricter laws haven't been passed yet." 

The executive director of the Hong Kong Council on Smoking and Health, Leung Kin-ming, urged Disney to follow the policies of its US and Japanese theme parks, and ban smoking indoors. 

A Disney spokeswoman responded that the park's policies on smoking complied fully with Hong Kong law and said smoking would be banned if tougher tobacco-control legislation is enacted as expected by the middle of next year. 

She said Hong Kong Disneyland would adopt a smoke-free policy with designated smoking areas that included restaurants. 

The company did not elaborate, nor would it disclose how many of its restaurants in the Lantau park will allocate seating for non-smoking customers to comply with the law. 

According to the websites of its four other theme parks, Disney has banned smoking in restaurants at two parks in the US and one in smoker-friendly Japan. 

Its theme park in France is the only one where smoking is allowed indoors. 

A review by the World Health Organisation in 1999 concluded that passive smoking is a cause of a whole range of illnesses in children, including bronchitis, pneumonia, cot death, and possibly cardiovascular and neurobiological impairment. 

A more recent University of Hong Kong study in 2001 found that babies living with two or more smokers were 30 per cent more likely to need hospital treatment than those living in smoke-free homes.


----------



## hyacinthus

"No seating area for non-smokers will be provided at smaller venues."

That's sad... Isn't Disneyland for children?


----------



## Don Pacho

*HK Disneyland exhibit*









































































 

A few more goodies left…


Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## hkskyline

hyacinthus said:


> "No seating area for non-smokers will be provided at smaller venues."
> 
> That's sad... Isn't Disneyland for children?


Smoking is quite common in the mainland. Hence this move may satisfy the tourists who will frequent the park.


----------



## scorpion

Poor strategic planning on Disney's part here--

*again*


----------



## raymond_tung88

Why didn't they make the castle like what the rendering looks like?


----------



## hyacinthus

From this http://img157.echo.cx/img157/4397/hkdisneyland011s6rf.jpg, it looks similar to what you have posted w/o the decorative banners and stuff... I think it would be a beautiful and fun place to go... just not very comfortable with the smoking policy... as this is supposed to be a smoke-free place for our children to enjoy. Keep the adults away from the park :colgate:


----------



## raymond_tung88

bs_lover_boy said:


> Maybe they just want to build a very basic park and then continue to add stuff to it so then visitors will return to the park more often. Look at Ocean Park, people go there for a few times and then they get bored of it. After a while, when new attractions are introduced, people go there again. Maybe disney wants to do that to maintain a constant flow of visitors. That's marketing dudes.


Let's HOPE that they will expand the Magic Kindom to fill in that piece of empty land.


----------



## scorpion

seems like the phase I planning, smoking policy and shark-fin soup policy have already been interpreted as blunders by the public...


----------



## 627

umm what the ****? keep in mind hongkong.. this is disneyland not theflamingo hilton

they really skewed the essence of Disney in this disneyland.. sharkfin should not be served, and smoking should DEFINITELY not be allowed


----------



## raymond_tung88

Oh well... Disneyland Paris allows the alcohol to be bought. I'm pretty sure smoking is allowed in certain areas of other Disney theme parks. When you look at it, HK Disneyland is no exception.


----------



## scorpion

to Disney's credit however, they have stated they're merely meeting HK's current smoking legislation standard, and will immediately comply with much more stringent smoking standards as they're implemented next year...


----------



## Aboveday

Whatever.I will bring my lung cancer cells into the theme park.


----------



## Don Pacho

*Last pics of the exhibit…*





































 


Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## BrizzyChris

If you look closely at the "land maps", you will notice that there are actually sketches for all the possible extensions just off to the side (noticably to the left in Adventureland and to the right of Tomorrowland).


----------



## hkskyline

*Mickey mouse deposits *
7 June 2005
Shanghai Daily

The opening of Hong Kong's Disneyland in September was supposed to be a boon for local travel agencies, but many agents say they are hesitant to sell tickets to the amusement park due to strict regulations, and a huge deposit demanded by park operators. 

While shanghai International Travel Service is currently accepting reservations for the first tour group to visit the amusement park, which is scheduled to open on September 12, others say they are worried selling Disney tours will be risky and unprofitable. 

Shanghai international's three-day tour, which costs 3,080 yuan (US$371), includes one day at the amusement park and one night at Disney's Hollywood Hotel. 

All members of the tour must confirm they will make the trip before July 27 and put down a 1,500 yuan deposit, which they will lose if they later drop out. 

"We've received many calls inquiring about the tour," said a salesman with the Shanghai International. "Most calls are from companies that intend to offer the tour to their clients as a bonus. Few individual tourists have called." 

Wu derong, general manager of the outbound department of Shanghai CYTS Tours Corporation, said Disneyland had begun meeting with local agencies, and is expected to grant two or three of them the right to sell tickets to the park and book rooms in its hotel. 

The appointed dealers won't be offered any discount on park admission tickets, which cost HK$295 (US$38) for adults during the week and HK$350 on weekends, unless they book rooms in the park's hotel, he said. The cheapest rooms in the hotel go for HK$1,000 a night. 

Dealers also must pay a 1 million yuan deposit, which they will lose if they don't inform the park about changes to reservations at least 30 days in advance. 

"It is unprecedented for a tourist site to place so many requirements on travel agencies," Wu said. "To accept all of them is risky, since we don't know if Disneyland tickets will sell well." 

The park will limit the number of visitors it accepts each day to between 30,000 and 35,000, so it wants to prevent companies from booking tickets and then canceling them at the last minute, travel agents explained.


----------



## hkskyline

*CTII, Disney in talks on ticket sales
Mainland travel agency says 1,000 hotel rooms not enough*
26 May 2005
South China Morning Post

China Travel International Investment Hong Kong (CTII) is in talks with Hong Kong Disneyland to sell tickets to the theme park through its mainland travel agencies, according to vice-chairman Shen Zhuying.

However, he refused to say whether CTII had asked to be Disneyland's sole agent.

Disney predicts the Lantau entertainment park will attract 5.6 million visitors in its first year, with at least 30 per cent from the mainland.

Mr Shen said the 1,000 rooms that would be available in two hotels from September 13 would not be enough. "We can offer packages providing tickets, hotel accommodation outside the park and transportation services for our customers," he said.

Mr Shen told yesterday's annual general meeting that the company's $2 billion Zhuhai Ocean Hotspring Resort in Zhuhai would open later this year.

"Our resort is different from Disneyland, therefore it will not create direct competition," he said.

CTII has not finalised the admission fee and hotel packages for its Zhuhai resort but the company expects the project to attract two million visitors in the first year. The Zhuhai resort has 1,000 rooms in two luxury hotels, 12 villas, a hot springs centre, medical centre and a 1,200-seat theatre.

During the Labour Day golden week holiday he said the company's travel-related revenue was up 10 per cent on last year.


----------



## hkskyline

*Disney takes shark's fin off menu *
Sylvia Hui, Hong Kong Standard
June 10, 2005

Backing down under global pressure from environmentalists, Disney has decided to take the controversial shark's fin soup off its banquet menu - but will still serve it on request after educating customers on the threat to sharks.

In response to protests against its serving shark's fin soup at wedding banquets offered at the Hong Kong Disneyland Hotel, the theme park will give pamphlets detailing the environmental impact of killing sharks to customers who insist on having the soup.

"We have heard many opinions and have given the matter careful consideration," said Irene Chan, spokeswoman for Hong Kong Disneyland.

"But most importantly, [the dish] is an integral part of Chinese banquets in Hong Kong culture, and we strongly believe we should give choice to our guests."

As with abalone and roast suckling pig, shark's fin soup is a traditional Chinese delicacy featured on most banquet menus.

Hong Kong Disneyland plans to serve the dish to newly-weds who request it at the Chinese-style banquets it offers when the park opens on September 12.

But environmentalists around the world are outraged, saying that consumption of the dish is responsible for a sharp decline in shark numbers worldwide.

They have accused Disney of being "unethical"and have threatened a boycott of all things Disney.

Insistent guests will be handed information pamphlets, which will show how sharks are killed, how the fins are harvested and the environmental impact of killing sharks.

The information will be prepared in a manner "suitable for a wedding," Chan said. "We will give them an informed choice, and we fully respect their choices."

She denied the move is a result of heavy pressure from environmentalists, and gave no indication of what dish will replace the pricey shark's fin soup on the menus.

According to Man Chi-sum, chief executive of local group Green Power which is preparing the pamphlet for Disney, the theme park consulted local green groups on their views on shark's fin soup two weeks ago.

Green Power is helping Disney voluntarily and has not received any fees, he said.

"We hope [Disney] will observe customers' reactions and consider not serving the dish entirely in the future," Man said.

"Any environmentalist would not want to see the soup served. But it is also important to have a discussion platform."

The theme park giant has also stressed it will only source shark's fins from "reliable and responsible suppliers" that adhere to relevant international treaties.

But some environmentalists remain unconvinced.

Brian Darvell, a marine protection activist and a member of the South China Diving Club, described the idea of handing out pamphlets as "ludicrous."

"It does nothing for them. The message is contradictory," he said.

"It's like saying, `I have principles, but if you give me a lot of money I can break them.' The word for it is `prostitution."'

The World Wide Fund for Nature , which is in discussions with Disney executives, said Thursday it could not comment while talks are underway.


----------



## Cloud

When will they begin with phase 2 land reclamation?


----------



## Gherkin

theres no rollercoasters or castle, looks like a standard fair


----------



## scorpion

^^^look again.


you've been demoted to 005-status now~~


:bash:


----------



## bs_lover_boy

Cloud said:


> When will they begin with phase 2 land reclamation?


I think it began already!


----------



## Chad

The hotel supposed to be Art-Deco, but why it looks so cheap...


----------



## scorpion

Chad: those are just water-color impressions...

not to worry!


----------



## Don Pacho

Gherkin007 said:


> theres no rollercoasters or castle, looks like a standard fair


space mountain is a rollercoaster


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong Disneyland to tell customers about environmental harm of shark fin soup *
By HELEN LUK 
10 June 2005

HONG KONG (AP) - Customers who want shark fin soup served at their banquets at Hong Kong Disneyland will be told about the harm done by the industry that supplies the fins, a Disney spokeswoman said Friday. 

Disney will work with the Hong Kong environmental group Green Power to produce leaflets about the topic, said spokeswoman Irene Chan. 

The pamphlets will be given to people booking banquet tables at the park, which opens Sept. 12, she said. 

But Chan said the brochures will not be too graphic, and guests can decide "to read it or not." 

Activists have been pressuring Disneyland to take shark fin soup off its menus. They say millions of sharks are killed each year for the traditional Asian delicacy, with fishermen often hacking off the fins and dumping the sharks back into the water where they face certain death. 

But Disney has refused to remove the staple Hong Kong banquet dish from its menus. 

"We feel that we need to give a choice to our guests," Chan said. "We believe this is important because we need to respect the culture, since most five-star hotels and restaurants are serving it (shark fin soup). But we want to ensure our guests have information to make an informed decision." 

Chan also said Disney will use fins from "reliable and responsible suppliers" who kill the shark and use the entire fish. 

She said the company wants to strike a balance between "environmental concerns and respect for the local culture." 

Environmentalist Cheng Luk-ki of Green Power welcomed Disney's new measure. "It's better than putting shark fin soup on its menu and not discouraging customers from having the dish," Cheng said. 

However, he said Disney should drop the dish altogether. He criticized the company for stressing its environmental concerns in its corporate policy, while serving food that he said damaged marine ecology. 

"We think it's a bit hypocritical," he said. "It is not too serious about its policy." 

The park is a joint venture between The Walt Disney Co. and the Hong Kong government.


----------



## hkskyline

*New shark slap at Disney *
Doug Crets and Sylvia Hui 
13 June 2005
Hong Kong Standard

Disney's pledge that it will source its shark fin from "reliable and responsible suppliers" is impossible to achieve, says a green group. 

The company is working to salvage its environmentally friendly image that took a beating last month when it was revealed it will serve shark's fin soup when Hong Kong Disneyland opens September 12. 

Representatives of WWF, formerly known as the World Wildlife Fund, said the idea of sustainable shark fins is illusory because there is no way to determine how fins are harvested. 

The entertainment giant's official line is that Disneyland will only source fins from farm-raised sharks and those caught from well-regulated sources where entire remains of fish are used. 

But Hong Kong WWF spokesman Clarus Chu said it is impossible to tell where a shark fin comes from or whether fishermen in areas where "finning" is banned have exploited legal loopholes. 

"There is no regulation of the identity of sharks or their locations," said Chu. Disney was not available for comment. Green groups have long called for a ban on finning _ the practice of harvesting only the fins and throwing the rest of the shark back into the ocean. 

"That's exactly why finning is being banned. It's a waste of resources," he said. 

The only agreement regulating the shark fin trade is the voluntary Food and Agriculture Organization's International Plan of Action for the Conservation and Protection of Sharks, which Hong Kong does not recognize because China is not a signatory, Chu said. 

According to conservationists, shark farms do not exist and fishermen skirt the law by harvesting the fins at sea and taking them into ports not governed by regulations. The only precise way to pinpoint their origin is through DNA testing, according the Chu. 

"Currently, yes, it's very difficult _ almost impossible. And we are asking [Disney] to go for a certified and well-managed fishery. If you can't find it, stop serving the dish altogether, and wait till you can find it. It's simple," he said. 

Environmentalists worldwide have conducted a heated campaign against shark finning. 

Disney executives have been deluged with e-mail appeals, with most arguing that the demand for shark's fin soup in Asia has led directly to the global decline in shark populations. 

Other than stressing it will only source shark fins from "reliable and responsible suppliers" that adhere to relevant international treaties, Disney last week said the dish will be taken off the banquet menus but will remain available to customers who request it. Conservationists have called this hypocritical and cynical because Disney regularly gives money to Asian organizations that work to protect and preserve ecology. 

In the United States, a WWF education program called the Windows on the Wild is sponsored by the company. 

Disney has also said it will distribute pamphlets designed by local organization Green Power to educate consumers of the environmental impact of shark finning. 

Hong Kong is a hub in the global trade of shark fins. In 2003, more than 10,000 tonnes of dried shark fin were imported to the territory, accounting for about 50 percent of the world's trade. Some of these were re-exported. 

Shark's fin soup is also popular in Japan, Singapore and other parts of China. 

The US Senate banned shark finning in all US coastal waters in 2000. 

The international plan of action prohibits the taking of threatened shark species and targets fishermen who do not use the entire shark, suggesting countries provide the means to regulate "un-utilized" sharks. 

Most sharks are migratory, so banning their slaughter in one ocean area does not protect them everywhere or allow them to breed successfully, since most sharks breed in one section of the ocean and travel to others. 

Sixty shark species are on the International Union for Conservation of Nature and Natural Resources list of those endangered. It is estimated that of the 400 or more species, 185 are near extinction. 

However, according to 2001 data compiled by the organization and available on its Web site "Bite Back," some of the most endangered come from areas that shark fin sellers to Hong Kong trade from. 

According to the site, Hong Kong imports shark fins from 125 countries and exports them to 75. Conservationists say little of that trade comes directly from Hong Kong waters. 

Local and international environmentalists have launched a campaign taking Disney to task for avoiding the conservation issue in Hong Kong, accusing the company of setting double standards by promoting marine protection in the United States but not doing so in Asia. 

Disney has received support from legislator Tommy Cheung, chairman of the Hong Kong Catering Industry Association, who doubts whether sharks are a threatened species. 

But environmentalists seem to have a more potent force on their side: children. Recently more than 500 students at the English Schools Foundation drew up a petition calling for a boycott of Disneyland until shark fins are taken off the menu completely. 

Paul Bayne, a biology teacher at West Island School, told The Standard that students took up the issue on their own accord when they learned that Disney would be serving the dish. 

Bayne, a diver with the South China Dive Club who receives regular e-mails from a diverse gathering of environmentalists who are bringing the case against Disney, said he had shown the e-mails to students, but they had been presented without bias. 

The students now have plans to take their petition campaign to other schools in Hong Kong. 

In fact, in recent weeks, children from the lower forms at West Island School have come up with their own arguments against the trade in fins.


----------



## hkskyline

*Disneyland faces green call *
Chester Yung
13 June 2005
Hong Kong Standard

Pro-Beijing lawmaker Choy So-yuk has urged Hong Kong Disneyland to be greener, saying its decision to serve shark's fin soup at wedding banquets cannot be justified on the grounds that is a Chinese custom.

Her comments follow the recent announcement by Disneyland that it plans to serve shark's fin soup at Chinese- style wedding banquets when it opens in September.

Choy, a legislator and member of the pro-Beijing Democratic Alliance for the Betterment and Progress of Hong Kong, said Sunday just because eating shark's fin soup is a custom, that does not necessarily make it a good tradition.

"There are different kinds of traditional culture. We've to encourage and promote the good ones but correct the bad ones," Choy said.

"Unlike other cultural activities such as the bun festival, the custom of eating shark's fin has a global impact."

Choy, who chairs the Legco environmental affairs panel, said the controversial shark's fin trade is endangering shark species and severely damaging the marine ecosystem, which many consumers and suppliers may not be aware of. It is estimated that up to 85 percent of the world's shark fin trade passes through Hong Kong.

The US-based environmental group WildAid said the lucrative Asian market for shark's fin soup has played a significant part in the decline of shark populations worldwide.

Choy said shark's fin is a "non- environmentally friendly food" that Disneyland should not supply to its customers.

"The demand for eating shark's fin creates the incentive to kill more sharks ... I suggest Hong Kong should ban the import of shark fin," Choy said.

"It's not good for health and a waste of money."

Choy said Disneyland, as an internationally recognized corporation, should take the lead in practicing corporate social responsibility.

Backing down under global pressure from environmentalists, Disneyland last week decided to take shark's in soup off its banquet menu _ but will still serve it on request after educating customers on the threat to sharks.

WildAid accused Disneyland of being "hypocritical" by serving shark's fin while saying it cares about the environment.

Choy argued Disneyland should establish "forward-looking" objectives to promote environmental protection rather than simply following the "basic requirements" of existing laws.

As the Hong Kong Tourism Board will spend more than HK$900 million on global marketing campaigns for Hong Kong in the coming two years _ with Disneyland one of the key promotion _ Choy said the government should demand that the multinational entertainment conglomerate fulfill a higher requirement on environmental protection to establish a "sound image" for Hong Kong.

She criticized the government's environmental policies as outdated and lacking teeth to push Disneyland to do more.

Choy is calling on Disneyland to adopt more environmentally friendly measures at its theme park and hotels before the official opening on September 12.


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ7: EPD closely observes trial fireworks displays at Hong Kong Disneyland*
Wednesday, June 15, 2005
Government Press Release


Following is a question by the Hon David Li and a written reply by the Secretary for the Environment, Transport and Works, Dr Sarah Liao, at the Legislative Council meeting today (June 15):

*Question:*

From April 29 to May 7 this year, the Hong Kong Disneyland held in-situ trials of the nightly fireworks display planned for the theme park once it opens. During the trials, it was observed that the fireworks rose to a lower maximum height than that at the initial test held in January this year. As such, the resultant smoke tended to hover at a low level and, due to the prevailing wind conditions, drift inward towards the former Penny's Bay. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council of :

(a) the average wind speed and direction measured at the Hong Kong Disneyland site on each night during the trial period;

(b) the locations and types of all instruments used by the contractors of Hong Kong Disneyland and by the authorities to measure the impact of the noise, particles and chemical substances of the fireworks on each night during the trial period;

(c) the specific chemicals substances measured by the above instruments, the rationale for the choice of chemicals to be recorded by the contractors and Government for reporting purposes, and the sensitivities of these instruments in respect of each of these chemicals; and

(d) the maximum instantaneous reading for each of the specified measurements recorded by each of the above instruments on each night during the trial period, broken down by location?

*Reply,*

Madam President,

The firework display trial is a requirement stipulated in the Environmental Permit issued to Hongkong International Theme Parks Limited (HKITP) under the Environmental Impact Assessment Ordinance (EIAO), for the construction and operation of the Hong Kong Disneyland at Penny's Bay, Lantau. According to the Environmental Permit issued under the EIAO, the details of which have been made public on the EPD's website since 2000 (http://www.epd.gov.hk/eia/register/permit/latest/fep0292000.htm), the HKITP is required to carry out trial fireworks displays and associated air quality and noise monitoring. The details of the trial and monitoring programme should be submitted to the Director of Environmental Protection for agreement at least one month prior to the trial fireworks displays. The results of the trial fireworks displays should be submitted to the Director for agreement prior to the operation of the Project. Also, the results of the trial tests and associated air quality data should be provided to the Advisory Council on the Environment (ACE) for consultation, as directed by the Director of Environmental Protection, and made available to the public through the project's web site and the web site of EIA Ordinance.

(a) According to the trial and monitoring programme submitted by HKITP in April 2005, HKITP would record the weather data during the trial tests, including wind speed and direction. We have maintained close liaison with HKITP on their initial test results. We are awaiting the final submission around end of June from HKITP of their trial test results.

(b) According to the Environmental Permit issued under the EIAO, HKITP would carry out the air quality and noise monitoring during the trial. According to the proposal of HKITP, the air quality monitoring would be conducted using high volume and polyurethane foam samplers, tapered element oscillating microbalance ambient particulate monitor, canister and absorbent tube samplers.

The instruments used for noise monitoring are sound level meters specified under the Technical Memorandum of the Noise Control Ordinance.

The air quality monitoring was conducted at the following locations:

(i) rooftop of Peng Lai Court on Peng Chau;

(ii) rooftop of Management Office of Crestmont Villa at Discovery Bay;

(iii) Hollywood Hotel within Theme Park;

(iv) building #304 (Buzz Lightyear) within the Theme Park; and

(v) building #609 (Central Maintenance Facility) within the Theme Park.

Regarding noise monitoring, according to the HKITP's proposal, the noise levels would be recorded at the following locations:

(i) Tai Lei on Peng Chau; and

(ii) Rooftop of Cherish Court at Discovery Bay.

EPD, as the statutory authority under the EIAO, has closely observed the trial test and monitoring process conducted by HKITP, and would carefully vet the final submission of the trial test results. The initial monitoring results from HKITP show that the environmental requirements can be met.

(c) According to HKITP's proposal, the following chemicals/metals would be measured:

(i) Total Volatile Organic Compound;

(ii) Volatile Organic Compound (speciated);

(iii) Repairable Suspended Particulates;

(iv) Metals (Aluminium, Antimony, Arsenic, Barium, Chromium, Copper, Iron, Lead, Magnesium, Manganese, particulate Mercury, Molybdenum, Nickel, Potassium, Strontium, Titanium and Zinc);

(v) Sulphate;

(vi) Dioxins; and

(vii) Hydrogen Sulphide.

The choice of chemicals monitored was based on the parameters used in the Theme Park EIA report having regard to their potential air quality implications.

According to the trial firework display proposal put forward by HKITP, sampling instruments and procedures would follow the standards of the United States Environmental Protection Agency.

(d) In accordance with the internationally recognised practice, the firework noise criterion adopted in the Theme Park EIA report, which was presented to the public from March to April 2000 and endorsed by the ACE in April 2000, is based on 15-minute Equivalent Continuous Noise Level (i.e. Leq (15 min)) instead of instantaneous maximum noise level. The initial monitoring results from HKITP show that the noise criterion can be met. The monitoring data recorded by other instruments mentioned in (b) above are generally within the prescribed limits and the details will be available in the final submission. We are maintaining close liaison with HKITP and awaiting their final submission around end of June.


----------



## philip

*Hong Kong Disneyland Guide Map*


----------



## philip

*Hong Kong Disneyland Now Opens for Preview.*


----------



## BrizzyChris

I think by about 2007, with a few new rides and more mature vegetation HK Disneyland will be looking fantastic.


----------



## raymond_tung88

Disneyland HK looks awesome. I hope they do put in more rides and possibly add more themed areas like Frontierland and Mickey's Toon-town.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi

Looking excellent, looking forward to going..........eventually.


----------



## hkskyline

*WWF seeks sustainable solution to shark's fin dispute*
Norma Connolly
18 June 2005
South China Morning Post

Conservation body WWF Hong Kong says it plans to meet shark traders and government officials to find a solution to the controversy over Disney's restaurants serving shark's fin soup.

The environmental group said yesterday it also intended to organise 20,000 students to petition Disney to remove shark's fin soup from its menu.

Eric Bohm, chief executive of WWF HK, said: "Our next step will be to approach the Shark Fin Traders Merchant Association to see if we can work together to identify certifiable sustainable means for [shark fins]."

The WWF has already met Secretary for Health, Welfare and Food York Chow Yat-ngok to discuss creating no-fishing zones over 20 per cent of Hong Kong's fishing waters to allow stocks to replenish. Mr Bohm says he hopes the government will also become more involved in the shark fin discussion.

Mr Bohm said he hoped to arrange meetings with the traders and government representatives from next week.

Claude Martin, director-general of WWF International, on his final visit to Hong Kong before his retirement at the end of this year, said between 50 and 80 per cent of the global shark fin trade goes to Hong Kong. He said: "We are seeing a very fast decline in shark populations worldwide. This is because of sharks being targeted specifically for products such as shark fin but also because sharks are caught as by-catch by unsustainable fishing methods worldwide."

Dr Martin said that the Hong Kong government, as a signatory to the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Flora and Fauna (Cites), "has an obligation to control the shark fin trade".

WWF HK claims Disney originally agreed to take shark fin soup off its menus until a "certifiable sustainable source" could be found. Currently, WWF cannot identify any such sources of shark fin.

Disney has announced it will serve shark's fin soup, but will also provide diners at its Disneyland Hotel with leaflets explaining the potential ecological harm caused by eating the soup.

Mr Bohm said WWF HK will approach the 20,000 students with whom it interacts on nature projects to explain "the threat to sharks and other species and we will ask them to sign a petition to Disney to have the dish removed from the menu".

Disney Hong Kong could not be reached for comment yesterday.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong activists take Disney sharks' fin fight to politicians *

HONG KONG, June 20 (AFP) - Environmentalists have taken their campaign against Disney's plan to serve sharks' fin dishes at its Hong Kong theme park to the city's political leaders, activists said Monday. 

A leading local green group urged the government to step in and force the US giant to pull the dish, the popularity of which they say has led to sharp declines in shark populations. 

"As a major stakeholder in the Disneyland project, we would ask the government to use its considerable influence to persuade Disney to take sharks' fin off their menus as an example to other major food outlets and to show, particularly to their younger clients, that Disney and Hong Kong are environmentally responsible," the Friends of Hoi Ha group said in a weekend letter to the Chinese territory's environment minister Sarah Liao. 

Hong Kong's government is a majority shareholder in the city's Disney resort, which is due to open on September 12. 

It has chipped in a large chunk of the 3.2 billion US dollars it has cost to create the park on an old shipbuilding bay near Hong Kong's international airport. It has also stumped up some 700 million dollars to decontaminate the former industrial site. 

Disney sparked a worldwide firestorm of protest when it revealed it would serve the dish at wedding banquets. An email and online campaign was directed at Disney boss Michael Eisner in the United States. 

Opponents object to the inhumane way in which the fins are removed -- a process called "finning" whereby sharks' fins are hacked off and the body thrown back into the sea to die. 

Demand in Hong Kong from traders and consumers is believed to account for as much as 80 percent of the global trade in sharks' fins. Activists say millions of the fish, many from endangered species, are killed each week to supply the trade. 

Disney said it was obliged to serve the dish to satisfy cultural demand for what they say is a traditional Chinese dish. 

Bowing to complaints it offered to serve sharks' fin -- a tasteless gelatinous substance usually cooked into soups -- only on request and said it would hand out leaflets explaining the environmental impact of eating the food. 

The letter from Friends of Hoi Ha, formed ostensibly to protect a nearby marine and nature park, said Disney's charge that shark's fin was traditional was a smoke screen to allow them to profit from the expensive, luxury dish. 

"There needs to be a concerted education effort to convince people that eating sharks' fin should go the same way as foot binding or opium smoking," said the letter, signed by group chief Nicola Newbery and emailed to AFP. 

"Sharks' fin is a Hong Kong problem and Hong Kong's response to the irrefutable scientific evidence now available will decide nothing less than the future of sharks on our planet," it added.


----------



## hkskyline

Wednesday June 22, 2:26 PM
*Hong Kong Disneyland expected to draw 30,000 on opening day, a third from mainland China*

AP - Hong Kong Disneyland is expected to draw its daily maximum of 30,000 visitors on its opening day, with a third of the guests coming from mainland China, officials said Wednesday.

Hong Kong's Commissioner for Tourism Eva Cheng told reporters at a new conference to outline the details of the opening that the park was expecting to welcome 30,000 visitors when it opens on Sept. 12.

Concerns about crowd control have led officials to consider setting up signs near mainland border checkpoints showing ticket availability for the park.

Some of the immigration lines at the Lo Wu border which handles rail and bus passengers from the mainland will be reserved exclusively for Chinese Disneyland tour groups, said Simon Peh, assistant director at the Immigration Department.

Peh said a third of the park's guests were expected to come from the mainland.

A 3.5-kilometer (2-mile) dedicated rail line that links up with Hong Kong's existing subway and supports roads and bus services, will be opened in phases starting in August, the government said in a statement. 

Select guests will be invited to test the park itself from Aug. 16 until opening day, it said.

The theme park, built on reclaimed land on the outlying Lantau island, is a joint venture between The Walt Disney Co. and the Hong Kong government.

Hong Kong taxpayers are footing the bulk of the US$3.5 billion construction bill for Hong Kong Disneyland, and critics question whether the government got a good deal. Officials have said the park will boost employment and tourism.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong Disneyland Open Day Entry Limited*
By HELEN LUK, Associated Press Writer 
Wed Jun 22,11:20 AM ET

HONG KONG - Hong Kong Disneyland will only sell 12,000 tickets for its opening day, with the majority sold online through the theme park's Web site, Disney executives said Wednesday. 

Earlier, Hong Kong officials said at another media event that the theme park was expected to draw its daily maximum of 30,000 visitors when it opens on Sept. 12. But the park Group Managing Director Don Robinson said it will be closed to the public that morning for private events.

The theme park, built on reclaimed land on the outlying Lantau island, is a joint venture between The Walt Disney Co. and the Hong Kong government. Officials have said the park will boost employment and tourism. Hong Kong taxpayers are footing the bulk of the $3.5 billion construction bill.

Guests will be able to access the park via a 3.5 kilometer (2 mile) dedicated rail line that links up with Hong Kong's existing subway, bus and road transport routes. The rail line will be opened in phases starting in August, a government statement said.

Officials are also considering setting up signs near mainland border checkpoints showing ticket availability for the park.

Simon Peh, assistant director at the Immigration Department, said some of the immigration lines at the Lo Wu border which handles rail and bus passengers from the mainland will be reserved exclusively for Chinese Disneyland tour groups. Peh said a third of the park's guests were expected to come from the mainland.

Tickets go on sale from July 1 on the park's Web site, which is expected to account for at least 70 percent of all sales.

Telephone bookings will only be accepted from guests staying at the two Disney hotels in Hong Kong and for groups of 25 people or more, Robinson said. The remaining tickets will be sold through travel agents and at the park's ticketing booths.


----------



## hkskyline

South China Morning Post
June 23, 2005
*Disney maps out 3-phase opening
Rail link will lead the way, followed by public access to promenade and Inspiration Lake*
Dennis Eng

Hong Kong Disneyland will open to the public in three phases starting in early August to allow for last-minute fine-tuning and to better gauge public opinion before its full opening on September 12.

The phased opening will begin with the launch of the Disneyland Resort Line rail link, although this will mainly benefit park staff who need to travel to the area.

The link connects the park to Sunny Bay station on the MTR's Tung Chung line. 

About two weeks later on August 16, the public will gain free access to the park promenade and the Inspiration Lake.

Authorities stress that the Inspiration Lake Recreation Centre can only safely accommodate 5,000 people and that a one-way visitor flow will be implemented once it reaches capacity. The promenade can host about 27,000 people.

Six franchised bus services as well as taxis will serve the park on the new Penny's Bay Highway and other public roads during this phase.

The 24-hour pier will also be open to vessels free of charge.

The park and its two hotels will remain off-limits to the public during these phases.

To cope with the expected crowds, especially visitors travelling from the mainland, Immigration Department assistant director Simon Peh Yun-lu advised people crossing the border at times other than the 8am-10am rush hour to use the Lowu crossing to avoid long queues at the Lok Ma Chau crossing.

Mr Peh added that signs might be erected at border checkpoints to update visitors on the availability of tickets.

The park has a capacity for about 30,000 people and one-third of visitors are expected to come from the mainland.

"The Guangdong and Hong Kong governments have also agreed to a quota of 60 cross-boundary buses operating directly between the mainland and Disneyland via Lok Ma Chau," said Lo Yat-cheung, a Transport Department principal transport officer.

Assuming each bus has room for 50 passengers, the 60 daily trips to the park will only bring in 3,000 mainland visitors. There is enough parking space for about 300 such buses.

Operators expect the journey to cost between $ 80 and $ 100 each way.

"This is quite reasonable considering that the cost of travelling by rail and other public transport adds up to about $ 50 or $ 60," said Hong Kong Inbound Travel Association chairman Paul Leung Yiu-lam.

"Paying a little bit more for a faster trip by direct bus is not bad."

About 1,000 cars and 50 motorcycles will be able to park at the site. Overflow traffic will be redirected to an emergency vehicle holding ground for 800 cars next to Sunny Bay station.

Police will post nine officers to man a joint command centre at the Penny's Bay police post and patrol the area.


----------



## Sonic from Padova

looks great!


----------



## hkskyline

*Disney pulls shark's fin from Hong Kong park menu *
Fri Jun 24,11:23 PM ET

HONG KONG (AFP) - The Disney company has pulled shark's fin dishes from the menu of its Hong Kong theme park after pressure from environmentalists who had protested loudly against the product. 

In a short statement, the company said it had decided to abandon plans to serve the controversial dish after failing to find ecologically sound suppliers.

"After careful consideration and a thorough review process, we were not able to identify an environmentally sustainable fishing source, leaving us no alternative except to remove sharks' fin soup from our wedding banquet menu," the statement read.

Activists struck up a global protest after the company said it would serve the luxury delicacy at wedding banquets at the southern Chinese territory's Disney resort, which is due to open in September.

They said Disney was failing in its corporate responsibility by promising to serve a dish they claim contributed to sharp declines in shark populations.

Environmental groups are opposed to the expensive item as the gelatinous cartilage is harvested by a process called "finning" in which the fins are hacked off and the shark thrown back into the water to die.

Disney had defended its plan saying shark's fin soup was a traditional Chinese dish and would be served in respect to cultural sensitivities.

Don Robinson, Hong Kong Disneyland's group managing director, said the company had a good environmental reputation to keep.

"Striking the right balance between cultural sensitivities and conservation has always been out goal," he said.


----------



## Jose Luis

looks cool, but not better than Tokyo's.


----------



## Manu84

the cinderala castle isn´t very beautiful


----------



## hkskyline

Sunday June 26, 3:57 PM
*Disney officials consulted feng shui experts for Hong Kong Disneyland*

AP - Disney officials consulted Chinese feng shui experts before building Hong Kong Disneyland, making changes such as tilting the site of the park several degrees and setting up "no fire zones" in kitchens, a company spokeswoman said Sunday.

Feng shui is the Chinese belief that harmonious energy and therefore better fortune can be achieved by the correct positioning of furniture and other objects.

Other feng shui influences include the park's orientation to face water with mountains behind, Hong Kong Disneyland spokeswoman Esther Wong said.

The park's groundbreaking date and opening date of Sept. 12 were picked after conferring with feng shui specialists, she said.

Feng shui experts also designated "no fire zones" in the kitchens, to try to keep the five elements of metal, water, wood, fire and earth in balance.

Wong said U.S.-based Walt Disney Co. decided to observe feng shui because it wanted to defer to local custom. 

"It's cultural considerations," Wong said, noting, "all the food and language in the park must follow the habits and tastes of our consumers and future guests."

Hong Kongers tend to be Westernized, but Hong Kong Disneyland is expected to draw droves of guests from neighboring mainland China.

However, Disney's cultural sensitivity drew a backlash recently. The park had planned to serve shark's fin soup, a Chinese delicacy, but dropped the dish after protests from environmentalists who expressed fears about the extinction of sharks.

Hong Kong Disneyland _ built on reclaimed land in the outlying Lantau island _ is a joint venture between The Walt Disney Co. and the Hong Kong government, but local taxpayers are footing most of the construction bill.

Critics have questioned whether the government got a good deal. Officials have said the park will boost employment and tourism.


----------



## hkskyline

*Huge rush for special Disney tickets*
Discovery Bay residents complain of long queues and poor allocation 
Norma Connolly 
28 June 2005
South China Morning Post

Disney released 5,000 pre-opening tickets for Discovery Bay residents yesterday, triggering long queues and complaints about allocation. 

Tickets for rehearsal days at the amusement park ahead of its opening on September 12 were snapped up by residents who queued for up to six hours. The district council was flooded with complaints from people who said they had not been told of the ticket sales or who were upset about long queues. 

Discovery Bay resident Judy Mathews, who queued for at least four hours, said that at one point the queue had stretched from the plaza as far as the beach. 

"Some people came at 6am and finally got their tickets after 12 0'clock," she said as she waited to buy tickets to attend one of four rehearsal days, planned for August 24 and 28, and September 2 and 3. 

She said she had to pay for the tickets at the Discovery Bay Activity Centre but would receive them at a later date. "I really hope I don't have to queue up all over again," she said. 

Islands district councillor Amy Yung Wing-sheung said she had been inundated with complaints from residents who had waited for hours for tickets or who missed out because they had not received leaflets announcing the sale. 

"Quite a lot of people did not get the information. I can understand why people are upset about it," said Ms Yung, who also lives in Discovery Bay. "I think the whole arrangement is not very satisfactory and the management should have anticipated it. There should be proper planning." 

HKR International sent leaflets with details of the sale to all Discovery Bay's 7,500 households on Saturday, a spokeswoman for the management company said yesterday. She said posters had also been put up throughout Discovery Bay. 

The spokeswoman said the arrangements had been put in place to prevent tickets being resold. 

Each household was entitled to four tickets on a first-come, first-served basis. All weekday tickets, for $198, and weekend ones, costing $230, were sold out last night. 

Esther Wong Wing-han, spokeswoman for Disney Hong Kong, said the tickets had been allocated to Discovery Bay residents because "they are our good neighbours". She denied the tickets had been sold to appease residents unhappy about recent fireworks trials. 

During designated rehearsal days, all rides, shows, hotels and films will operate as normal, and fireworks displays will be held. 

Previous fireworks trials prompted complaints from residents, which Ms Yung passed to the Environmental Protection Department. She said she had asked Disney to suspend fireworks when air pollution levels were high. 

More tickets go on sale today, for a September 4 charity day to raise money for the Community Chest. 

A command centre co-ordinated by police will be set up to monitor crowd and traffic conditions at Disneyland, Commissioner for Tourism Eva Cheng Yu-wah told legislators yesterday. She said a contingency system would operate in case of emergencies.


----------



## hkskyline

*Disneyland Fireworks Rehearsal *
More photos : http://www.pbase.com/eddie_the_buzz/disneyland_firework


----------



## Don Pacho

just amazing !! kay:


----------



## hkskyline

An aerial from February 2003 showing the Disney site being reclaimed :


----------



## scorpion

Don Pacho said:


> just amazing !! kay:



:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Tuesday June 28, 7:01 PM
*Tickets for charity day at Hong Kong Disneyland sell out within hours*

AP - Customers snapped up tickets to attend a pre-opening charity day at Hong Kong Disneyland within hours of them appearing for sale on the Internet Tuesday, Disney officials said.

All tickets for the charity day set for Sept. 4 were sold out within the first three hours of going online, Disney said in a statement. Hong Kong Disneyland spokeswoman Esther Wong said 15,000 tickets were sold.

Visitors on the charity day will see the Hong Kong theme park eight days before its official opening on Sept. 12.

"The response from the public to the ticket sales has been overwhelming and demonstrates tremendous support for both the local community and for Hong Kong Disneyland," said Hong Kong Disneyland Group Managing Director Don Robinson.

He said all the ticket proceeds will be donated to local charity group, the Community Chest, which raises money for social welfare agencies.

The theme park, built on reclaimed land on Lantau island, is a joint venture between The Walt Disney Co. and the Hong Kong government. 

Hong Kong taxpayers are footing the bulk of the US$3.5 billion (euro2.88 billion) construction bill for Hong Kong Disneyland, and critics question whether the government got a good deal. Officials have said the park will boost employment and tourism.


----------



## hkskyline

*Police warn against Disneyland ticket scalping*
Tuesday, June 28, 2005
Government Press Release

Police today (June 28) warned members of the public not to participate in any ticket-scalping activities, including the Disneyland admission tickets.

The Hong Kong Disneyland will be officially opened on September 12 while on-line admission ticket-booking will take effect from July 1.

The Hong Kong Disneyland is licensed under the Places of Public Entertainment Ordinance. According to Section 6 of the Ordinance, no person shall sell, or offer or exhibit or have in his possession for sale, or solicit the purchase of, any ticket or voucher authorising or purporting to authorise admission to any place of public entertainment licensed under this Ordinance in any public thoroughfare, or in the entrance hall of, or approaches to, any such place as aforesaid, except at a box-office, booth, turnstile or counter appointed by the proprietor or manager of such place or by the organiser of the entertainment, exhibition, performance, amusement, game or sport held therein.

Neither can a person sell, or offer or exhibit or have in his possession for sale, or solicit the purchase of, any ticket or voucher authorising or purporting to authorise admission to any place of public entertainment licensed under this Ordinance at a price exceeding the amount fixed by such proprietor, manager or organiser to be charged therefor, inclusive of the duty, if any, payable.

Any person who contravenes the provisions shall be guilty of an offence and liable on summary conviction to a fine of $2,000.

The Technology Crime Division (TCD) of the Commercial Crime Bureau will monitor any on-line ticket-scalping activities and will strictly enforce the law.

Police urged members of the public not to act against the law. Enquiries on on-line ticket-scalping activities can be made to the TCD on 2860 5012 or by email at [email protected]. Members of the public can also report related criminal activities to the TCD.


----------



## Sexas

Hkshyline: Some rumor here in the US say Six Flags is in talk with Hong Kong to build the first theme park in Asia


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Wow.. can't believe its done already


----------



## hkskyline

Sexas said:


> Hkshyline: Some rumor here in the US say Six Flags is in talk with Hong Kong to build the first theme park in Asia


There were rumours that either Universal Studios or Six Flags want to build a theme park in Hong Kong, but it's highly unlikely it will take place. Universal Studios have talked to Shanghai while having 3 major theme parks in Hong Kong may be too many.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong Disney Gives Away 20K Free Tix *
Sat Jul 2, 7:16 AM ET
AP

HONG KONG - Hong Kong Disneyland has given 20,000 free tickets to poor families and the disabled to visit the new theme park before it opens to the public, officials said Saturday. 

Those receiving the free tickets will be able to come to the park — set to open Sept. 12 — on the last two days of August, a government statement said.

It said priority will be given to children from poor and immigrant families, the disabled, and people affected by Hong Kong's 2003 outbreak of severe acute respiratory syndrome, or SARS.

Hong Kong Disneyland began selling tickets through its Web site on Friday.

Tickets are still available for all dates in its first three months of operation, including opening day, said a Hong Kong Disneyland spokeswoman, Esther Wong.

However, Wong described sales as "strong," and said the park's operators "are pleased to see the public's support for Disneyland."

The company will only sell 12,000 tickets for its opening day because the park, which can normally cater to a daily maximum of 30,000 visitors, will be closed to the public the first morning for private events.

The theme park, built on reclaimed land on Hong Kong's Lantau island, is a joint venture between The Walt Disney Co. and the Hong Kong government.

Hong Kong taxpayers are footing the bulk of the US$3.5 billion construction bill for Hong Kong Disneyland, and critics question whether the government got a good deal. Officials have said the park will boost employment and tourism.


----------



## hkskyline

July 01, 2005 
*Hong Kong Disneyland starts on-line tickets selling *
People's Daily

Hong Kong Disneyland started its on-line tickets selling Friday and its spokesperson said the process had been smooth so far. 

Hong Kong Disneyland announced its on-line ticketing plan on June 22. People who want to visit the theme park need to use their credit card to book tickets through the website of Hong Kong Disneyland. Each credit card can buy at most 10 tickets. 

The theme park said that starting from Friday, guests can buy tickets for its grand opening day on Sept. 12 and the first 90 days after its opening. 

Hong Kong Disneyland will begin its rehearsal on Aug. 16 and it will last for approximately four weeks. 

Rehearsal days have been a long-standing tradition at Disney theme parks and present an opportunity for cast members -- Disneyland's term for employees -- to practice and adjust their performance. 

Specially invited guests include business affiliates, travel trade associates, contractors, consultants, alliance partners, government officers who have been involved in the disneyland project, and certain charitable organizations. 

Among the first guests to be received during the rehearsal days will be Hong Kong Disneyland cast members and their families. 

Invitations to guests will range from several thousand to 30, 000 on a daily basis. 

Source: Xinhua


----------



## redstone

When did construction begun?

The speed is so amazingly surreal....


----------



## sfgadv02

Its smaller than the usual Disneyland though.


----------



## Effer

sfgadv02 said:


> Its smaller than the usual Disneyland though.


 :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Don Pacho

sfgadv02 said:


> Its smaller than the usual Disneyland though.


Smaller for now. There is room for expansion.

Let's see how it develops.

Maybe a second park...


----------



## Aboveday

wow.it is so small!!!


----------



## scorpion

great pic--


it is a touch tiny, but 2nd phase is already in full-swing and the park hasn't even opened yet...!


----------



## sfgadv02

Sounds great! Cant wait to see 2nd phrase.


----------



## Sexas

see how many empty land for expanstion, and they still have that big lot for few more hotels....wow


----------



## superchan7

I think after the hotels were quickly booked, Disney decided to give the green light to begin phase 2 preparations.


----------



## Gunadica

The hotel that looks like the Grand Floridian (the white with orange roof) is huge! It seems as if that hotel's land is at least one quarter of the size of the actualy park O_O


----------



## hkskyline

*Ticketing of Hong Kong Disneyland*
Wednesday, July 6, 2005
Government Press Release

Following is the question by the Hon CHEUNG Hok-ming and a written reply by the Secretary for Economic Development and Labour, Mr Stephen Ip, in the Legislative Council today (July 6):

*Question:*

According to the ticket types and prices announced by the Hong Kong Disneyland (HKD), elderly people aged 65 or above may purchase senior tickets and children under three years old may be admitted free of charge. Moreover, ticket prices for "peak days" (including weekends, Hong Kong public holidays, summer school holidays (July and August) and the Mainland Golden Weeks (May 1 to 7 and October 1 to 7 every year)) are higher than those for "regular days". In this connection, will the Government inform this Council whether it will appeal to HKD for:

(a) offering concessions on ticket prices to the elderly of Hong Kong, including lowering the age restriction for senior tickets to 60 or above, allowing elderly people over 75 years old to purchase senior tickets at half price and granting free admission once for the elderly born in the same year as the Mickey Mouse;

(b) altering the age restriction for free admission to under four years old; and

(c) exempting Hong Kong residents from being charged the higher ticket prices for "peak days", so that they can be admitted all year round by holding tickets at "regular days" prices?

*Reply:*

Madam President,

Hongkong International Theme Parks Limited (HKITP), the Management Company of Hong Kong Disneyland (HKD), is responsible for the operational management of the theme park. Ticketing strategy is a commercial decision for HKITP. The current pricing strategy of HKD provides senior patrons with preferential admission rates, which are about 43% lower than the adult rate, whereas admission for children is 28% lower. Children under three enjoy free admission. HKD is also the first Disney theme park to offer two-tier pricing for normal calendar days versus holidays and peak days. This provides consumers of all ages the option of enjoying lower admission prices on non-peak days. 

We have reflected the Hon CHEUNG Hok-ming's suggestions to HKITP. According to HKITP, it has considered carefully local market conditions and carried out market research before arriving at the current pricing strategy.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong park Disney's main focus*
Second Chinese theme park in Shanghai unlikely to open before 2010, entertainment company says.
July 8, 2005: 8:09 AM EDT 

HONG KONG (Reuters) - Walt Disney Co. said Friday its immediate focus is to open the Hong Kong Disneyland -- its first theme park in China -- later this year and that it is unlikely to open a second park in China before 2010. 
"If we were to reach an arrangement for a second park in China, in all likelihood it would not open before 2010," the company said in an e-mail response to Reuters. 

A local newspaper reported Friday that the U.S. entertainment giant was planning a joint venture to build and open a theme park in Shanghai's Pudong district before 2010. 

Disney (Research) said it has a continuing dialogue with China about a variety of Disney initiatives, including television, motion pictures, consumer products and theme parks. 

The company said in February that it was considering a theme park in Shanghai but would first expand the Hong Kong park, which is scheduled to open in September. 

The Hong Kong theme park, which will be Disney's second in Asia after Japan, aims to attract tourists from across Asia and especially from mainland China. 

The park is expected to provide a major boost for Hong Kong's economy, which relies heavily on tourism, trade and financial services, but local officials have long worried that competition from another Disney park in China would make it less profitable. 

The planned Shanghai park will cover an area of 6 square kilometers, four times the size of Disney's Hong Kong park, Wen Wei Po reported Friday. 

Disney will provide technology and capital for a 51-percent stake in a joint venture with Shanghai's government-backed Lujiazui Group company, which will contribute land near the Pudong International Airport, the newspaper said.


----------



## Sonic from Padova

but is very small for a park like Disneyland....there is another part of the park under construction?


----------



## IGH

i found other picts :

Main Street :


----------



## IGH

Fantasyland :


----------



## IGH

Adventureland :


----------



## IGH

Tomorrowland :


----------



## Don Pacho

Wow !!

Fantastic pics...

What a preview !!

Thanks for sharing

:cheers:


----------



## superchan7

Looks like a very beautiful and well thought-out park. I love the police wagon


----------



## hkskyline

*Disneyland seeking new outlets for ticket sales *
Dennis Eng 
5 July 2005
South China Morning Post

Tickets to Hong Kong Disneyland will be offered to the public through other channels besides online sales after the park opens on September 12. 

Group managing director Don Robinson said yesterday that contracts were being finalised with various sales outlets, but declined to give details. Mr Robinson said caution must be taken to guard against fake tickets. 

"In future, we will look at all sales outlets," he said. Individual tickets are now only for sale online. 

A spokesman for the MTR Corp denied that there were plans to sell park tickets at stations. 

No dates for the park's first three months of operation have been sold out yet, though Mr Robinson said the 12,000 opening-day tickets were "very close" to being sold. He said wholesalers and travel agents, who are allocated tickets for tour groups, still held many tickets. 

Polytechnic University assistant professor of hotel and tourism management Norman Au said the apparent lack of a rush for tickets may be due to people's fears about internet credit card fraud and their overly high expectations of opening-day crowds. 

"People may also be waiting for comments and feedback on the park from the initial crowds before venturing in themselves. Also, the park opens after the start of the school year and parents may prefer to take their children later, during the holidays, like Christmas." 

He said that expanding the retail ticket distribution network, such as to Disney stores, would be beneficial to the park but doubted whether outlets like 7-Eleven would be willing partners. 

The professor said selling tickets in MTR stations would be more likely as the rail operator was launching the Disneyland Resort Line early next month.


----------



## hkskyline

*Lobster replaces shark's fin at Disney*
Caroline Li, Hong Kong Standard
July 16, 2005

Newlyweds celebrating at Hong Kong Disneyland will have to make do with lobster now that shark's fin soup is off the menu, Disney representative Irene Chan said Friday.

Shark's fin soup was yanked from the wedding menus after environmentalists threatened to stage protests, so Disney will offer lobster soup and seafood boullion instead.

"We are very confident that this choice can give [customers] the satisfaction and fulfill the same requirement," Chan said.

The new soup and other dishes have been designed to serve the same purpose of significance and custom that shark's fin soup does in Chinese weddings.

"We congratulate Disney as a leader on its decision to take shark's fin soup off its menu," said Clarus Chu, WWF Hong Kong assistant conservation officer. He also suggested that Disney use MSD-certified Western Australian lobster in its new dishes.

"This method makes sure that the harvesting of lobster will not have a negative long-term impact on fisheries," he said, adding that it was a matter of sustainability.

Disney's Chan said that, instead of simply omitting the soup course, the company "wanted to provide an alternative that reflects the same prestige and is acceptable for Chinese wedding celebrations."

Guests who have already made reservations for weddings at the theme park have been notified, and Chan said the general response has been positive.

"They understand our decision and appreciate the replacement. Most are happy with the alternative."

Wedding dinner packages are separated into three options. The Crystal Package Menu offers double-boiled sea whelk soup with mushrooms, the Diamond Menu includes lobster soup with bamboo piths and mushrooms, while the Emerald Menu will have bamboo fungus stuffed with shrimp paste and crab roe in superior bouillon soup.

The overall prices of each wedding dinner package have been lowered by at least HK$1,000 due to the menu change. The Crystal Fairy Tale Wedding Package, originally HK$8,888, is now HK$7,888. The Diamond Fairy Tale Package is now HK$ 9,388, revised from HK$10,888, and the Emerald Fairy Tale Package is HK$10,888, down from HK$12,888.

Chan said the menu is just one part of the overall "unique, magical Disney experience."

Disney anticipates that hosting weddings at the theme park will be popular among Hong Kong locals, so extras - such as personalized Fairytale Wedding certificates, wedding invitations and card designs, on-site personal wedding specialists and a Fairy Tale wedding cake for photographs - are available only at Hong Kong Disneyland.

Environmentalist groups began their campaign against Disney serving shark's fin soup last month, arguing that serving the dish added to the depletion of sharks.

Chu attributes the success of the menu change to all environmentalist organizations who supported the campaign. "It resulted from everyone who had a concern," he said.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi

they really need the big railroad mountain and splash mountain, without it, disneyland isnt fun.

Disneyland hong kong is great... by the pictures.


----------



## hkskyline

Wednesday July 20, 11:31 PM
*Hong Kong Disneyland Gives Reporters Peek *

AP - Hong Kong Disneyland gave journalists a sneak peek Wednesday, two months before the newest park opens to the public, showing off an East-meets-West mix of classic thrill rides like Space Mountain and restaurants serving Asian cuisines.

The park features a trademark Sleeping Beauty Castle and a Main Street that recreates small-town America. The food is distinctly Asian, catering to the masses of tourists Disney hopes to attract from across the border in mainland China.

When the park opens Sept. 12, its eight restaurants _ with 2,900 seats _ will cook up all the major Chinese cuisines, like Cantonese, Shanghainese and northern noodle dishes. Visitors also will be able to dig into Japanese sushi and tempura.

A pastry shop serves Hong Kong-style barbecue puffs and pineapple buns alongside chocolate croissants and cinnamon rolls.

The food is served in Western settings, such as at Royal Banquet Hall, inspired by "Sleeping Beauty." Throughout the park, signs are in Chinese and English.

Along with popular rides like Space Mountain, the park will have a Mickey's PhilharMagic movie theater with a massive 3-D screen. The cinema will show Disney staples such as the "The Little Mermaid," "The Lion King" and "Beauty and the Beast" mixed in with special effects. 

A long, palm tree-lined driveway leads to the park. At the front gate, there's a huge water fountain with a bronze statue of a whale spouting a stream of water on which Mickey Mouse is surfing.

The park is a joint venture between the Hong Kong government and The Walt Disney Co. It is built on reclaimed land on an outlying island.


----------



## scorpion

Azn_chi_boi said:


> they really need the big railroad mountain, without it, disneyland isnt fun.



Phase II. Already in effect, and the park hasn't even opened yet


----------



## IGH

Azn_chi_boi said:


> they really need the big railroad mountain and splash mountain, without it, disneyland isnt fun.
> 
> Disneyland hong kong is great... by the pictures.


Disneyland Paris still don't have it's spash mountain either....


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong Disneyland Launches Fashion Line*
Thu Jul 21, 6:24 AM ET

HONG KONG (AP) - Less than two months before Hong Kong Disneyland opens, Mickey Mouse and company are taking their publicity blitz to the shopping masses, launching Disney-themed clothing with the Hong Kong-based clothing chain Giordano.

The line features adult and children's T-shirts and sweatshirts, Giordano International Ltd., which has more than 1,500 outlets in Asia, Australia and the Middle East, said in a statement on its Web site Thursday.

The deal, signed with Walt Disney Co. (Asia Pacific), was the first licensing agreement that Giordano has entered into with another brand, the fashion retailer said.

One outlet in Hong Kong's Causeway Bay shopping district was recently blanketed with the Disney T-shirts featuring characters from Mickey to Nemo.

Giordano, whose style resembles U.S. retail chain Gap, is popular because of its low prices. A standard T-shirt costs 40 Hong Kong dollars ($5).

Hong Kong Disneyland, set to open Sept. 12, is hoping to draw throngs of tourists from mainland China, where wages are much lower than in affluent Hong Kong.

The Disney clothing line is priced above Giordano's typical range but still cheaper than the higher-end apparel available on site at Hong Kong Disneyland.

The Giordano Disney T-shirts cost HK$80 ($10) each. By comparison, a sequined T-shirt featuring Mickey Mouse in a magician's outfit on sale at Hong Kong Disneyland is priced HK$380 ($50).

The Disney collection will launch in China next week, Taiwan and southeast Asia in August, then South Korea and Australia in September.


----------



## hkskyline

*Fireworks displays upset DB residents *
Wendy Leung, Hong Kong Standard
July 26, 2005









_Disneyland rehearses for its nightly fireworks display. SING TAO_

More than 30 complaints about fireworks displays at Disneyland have been received by the Islands District Council from Discovery Bay residents.

But an attempt by Islands District councillor Amy Yung to get two compromise proposals discussed by the Environmental Protection Department's environment improvement and food hygiene committee meeting Monday got nowhere.

The government instead issued an environmental permit allowing Disney to put on a nightly show after it opens on September 12.

"The public was not consulted when Sunny Bay was selected as the site for Disneyland. Now our two requests concerning the reduction of pollution have been rejected," Yung said.

She said her main aim in bringing up the issue was to urge Disney to use a gunpowder-less, compressed-air technology to launch its fireworks.

This new technology uses compressed air to lift the fireworks, instead of gunpowder. It is quieter and causes less air pollution.

"It can effectively help reduce air and noise pollution. It will also lower the risks during the transportation and storage as well as the fireworks displays," Yung said.

She also proposed that Disney abandons fireworks displays on nights when pollution is high.

But instead of a discussion, Yung was given a written response which did not include a convincing explanation as to why her proposal was declined.

The EPD said that the Environmental Impact Assessment report for Disney had been approved, and an Environmental Permit was issued under the EIA Ordinance for the construction and operation of Disney, including the fireworks displays.

Disneyland spokeswoman Esther Wong said that, as Disney theme parks are configured differently, the use of an air launch was not feasible or effective in places like Hong Kong Disney.

"The trial methodology and the results of the trial tests show that the fireworks shows comply with all the requirements set forth by the EIA," Wong said.

But Yung said the reports of the two fireworks tests were not complete and that some data were missing. "Discovery Bay is a quiet place and the nightly fireworks displays are almost certain to irritate the residents," Yung said. "We thought our suggested compromises were reasonable, but these were rejected."


----------



## hkskyline

*Disney fever brings economic benefits to Hong Kong*

HONG KONG, Aug 3 (Reuters) - As Disney puts the finishing touches to its Hong Kong theme park, the territory has high hopes for the entertainment giant's contribution to the local economy. 

Due to open next month, the US$1.8 billion Hong Kong Disneyland on Lantau Island will create thousands of jobs for a city grappling with severe unemployment and will fuel a boom in tourism that is already spurring the economy. 

"It's a psychological boost," said Paul Tang, senior economist at Bank of East Asia. "It will attract tourists not just from mainland China but other destinations and stimulate domestic spending because local people will go to Disneyland." 

With just six weeks to the opening, Disney fever is rife. 

On Monday 18,000 people turned up just to ride a train to the new Disney Resort station. Meanwhile, property sales in neighbouring Tung Chung town have quadrupled in the past month, newspapers reported. 

Enthusiasm for the project prompted investment house CLSA to upgrade its 2005 gross domestic product forecast for Hong Kong to 6.7 percent from 6.4 percent early this year, and its 2006 forecast to 6.5 percent from 6.1 percent. 

Disneyland would boost consumer spending, offset rising interest rates and lift the local stock market, it said. 

Some 5.6 million visitors are expected at the park in its first year, accelerating a tourism boom triggered by Beijing's easing of travel restrictions. 

FAMILY MARKET 

Spending by Chinese visitors increased to 12 percent of Hong Kong's retail sales in 2004 from 5 percent in 2000, says Goldman Sachs, and that spending power has been enhanced by the recent appreciation of the Chinese yuan. 

Mickey Mouse and Snow White have recently been on promotional trips to China, and the Hong Kong Tourism Board expects a record 23 million visitors in Hong Kong this year, more than half from China. 

Hong Kong Disneyland says the park, which includes two hotels, will draw a new class of visitor to the territory. 

"We hope to bring more family tourists to Hong Kong," a spokeswoman said. 

The Hong Kong government, a joint venture partner in Hong Kong Disneyland with Walt Disney Co. , estimates the park will generate HK$148.5 billion (US$19 billion) in revenue over 40 years, create 18,000 jobs across the economy in its first year and another 36,000 jobs in the next two decades. 

The government has invested over US$1.7 billion in infrastructure for the project, mainly on reclaiming land from the sea and on road links. 

"Job creation will be a fillip," said Mohan Singh, head of Asian consumer research at BNP Paribas Peregrine, as the city is struggling with near 6 percent unemployment. 

Singh recommends investors buy shares in local consumer companies, such as retailer Giordano International Ltd , which is selling Disney T-shirts, and those with franchises at the park. 

Jewellery retailer Hang Fung Gold Technology Ltd , expects a 30 percent surge in sales once Disneyland opens. 

Not everyone is thrilled by Disney's arrival though. 

Residents at Discovery Bay on Lantau have complained about pollution from fireworks at Disneyland and many Hong Kongers have balked at the park's US$38 entry fee. 

Still, Internet tickets for the opening day are sold out. 

Hong Kong Disneyland predicts visitor numbers will reach 10 million a year within a few years. That would be well below the 25 million a year that Tokyo Disneyland attracts, although a second phase is planned for the Hong Kong park. 

For the longer term the outlook is more cloudy: reports say a Disneyland in Shanghai is planned for 2012 that will be four times the size of the Hong Kong park. (US$=HK$7.8)


----------



## hkskyline

*Disney stages new test, but it's all quiet in Discovery Bay *
Winnie Yeung
4 August 2005
South China Morning Post

The latest fireworks test run staged at the Disneyland site in Penny's Bay last night passed a noise test in nearby Discovery Bay.

About 40 residents turned out to watch the display, which began half an hour later than scheduled at 9.30pm.

Fireworks rose into the night sky but spectators on the beach said they detected little noise.

The only sounds that could be heard were screams from children thrilled with the display.

"It is beautiful and I am happy," said four-year-old Carine Au Ka-yu. Although there was little noise from the 15-minute firecracker display, Wong Sin-lun, who has lived in Discovery Bay for 15 years, said he had enjoyed the show.

"The effect is really mild, which I think is acceptable," he said.

Islands district councillor Amy Yung Wing-sheung said the noise from the fireworks display was acceptable given that the events would be staged nightly after the theme park opens.

But she criticised the park for not consulting residents directly and urged the government to closely monitor the effect on the environment.

Six more rehearsals will be held up to August 15 before the park's main rehearsal on August 16.

Disney last month won official backing for its fireworks after deeming its own tests met environmental standards, despite gaps in the information it provided to an environmental watchdog.

The Advisory Council on the Environment said in July that a fireworks trial on May 6 and 7 met noise and air quality requirements in general but it wanted Disney to provide more information.


----------



## hkskyline

By *"LE3009"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Report: Hundreds of stray dogs roaming Hong Kong Disneyland raise concerns *
6 August 2005

HONG KONG (AP) - Hundreds of wild dogs are roaming around Hong Kong Disneyland's grounds a month before the park opens, raising concerns that guests and staff could be attacked, a Disney spokeswoman and a news report said Sunday. 

Park officials are seeking advice from animal experts -- including the Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals -- on how to clear out the dogs, which haven't attacked anyone, said Hong Kong Disneyland spokeswoman Esther Wong. 

Packs of dogs surface by the hundreds from neighboring hills after dark and pester staff, The South China Morning Post reported Sunday. Wong said she didn't know how many dogs wander the theme park. 

Hong Kong Disneyland, which is scheduled to open Sept. 12., is located on reclaimed land on the outlying Lantau island, which is sparsely populated. 

The dog issue came under scrutiny two weeks ago when the Post reported that Disneyland staff were using the animals as guard dogs, which were later rounded up and killed. The accusations drew criticism from animal activists. 

The park denied using any as guard dogs, but Hong Kong's conservation department confirmed 45 dogs had been caught around Disneyland since May, and some had been euthanized.


----------



## bnmaddict

Film crews have been hard at work this past week shooting footage for the new park’s commercial... the only odd thing is that they are shooting in Paris!!!

Here's a link showing some pictures: Disneyland HK commercial shot in Disneyland Paris


----------



## scorpion

not to defend The Mouse here, but they've only just begun (to be fair)~~

there's a reason why D. IS Disneyland, so i'm quite sure there's plans in the works to develop a mall w/disney theme, etc. over the next couple years...


----------



## hkskyline

*Disneyland thrown by behaviour of visitors *
26 October 2005
South China Morning Post

Hong Kong Disneyland has underestimated just how new and foreign the theme-park concept is to local and mainland visitors and is tweaking its operations to better meet their expectations.

In the six weeks since its official opening, the theme park has implemented several improvements to educate its guests and staff, director of park operations and industrial engineering Andrew Bolstein says.

These include adding 15 staff to handle crowd control along the route of the daily parade, exercising greater flexibility in scheduling the live shows, ironing out staff issues over working hours and altercations with guests, and providing staff with leaflets to inform guests about the smoking policy.

"Smoking is more prevalent here and our staff were hesitant about approaching guests about not smoking outside the designated areas," Mr Bolstein said.

A flyer detailing how Fastpass works is also being finalised for distribution at the rides.

Mr Bolstein said guest confusion and unfamiliarity with the ticketing system, which allows ticket holders to enjoy a ride without waiting in line, has been causing longer queues.

"Guests didn't understand the system at all. They thought they needed a Fastpass to go on a ride and they thought every ride has a Fastpass," he said.

Mr Bolstein also said the time needed to stop and reset rides due to interruptions was now down to 10 to 15 minutes rather than 20 or 30 minutes.

Staff are required to contact the Electrical and Mechanical Services Department every time a ride is interrupted to explain the situation. It is up to the department to determine whether or not it is necessary to send a member to inspect the ride before it can resume.

A total of five ticket counters have also been provided at the reception desks of the two theme-park hotels.

Damien Lee, who manages operations at the Hollywood Hotel, said this meant guests checking in early in the day could buy tickets to enjoy the theme park immediately and avoid lining up.


----------



## scorpion

like i was mentioning in my post above (#281), there's a rather steep learning curve going behind the fences so-to-speak...


which goes for HK (and the govt.) as well~~


----------



## hkskyline

* LCQ1:Operation of HK Disneyland *
Wednesday, October 26, 2005
Government Press Release

Following is the question by the Hon Lau Kong-wah and a written reply by the Secretary for Economic Development and Labour, Mr Stephen Ip, in the Legislative Council today (October 26):

*Question:*

With regard to the operation of Hong Kong Disneyland (HKD) which opened on the 12th of last month, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) of the average daily attendance of HKD in its first month of operation, and how this compares to the forecast attendance; if the attendance is unsatisfactory, how the relevant authorities will step up promotion of HKD;

(b) of the respective percentages of local residents, Mainland tourists and overseas tourists among the visitors to HKD;

(c) of the number of complaints from visitors so far received by the relevant authorities, details of these complaints as well as follow-up actions taken;

(d) of the total number of breakdowns of the amusement rides in HKD since its opening, details and causes of such breakdowns, and whether they have resulted in any injuries to visitors; and

(e) whether the HKD authorities will consider offering annual passes at a concessionary price; if not, the reasons for that?

*Reply:*

Madam President,

(a) & (b) The Hongkong International Theme Parks Ltd (HKITP) has advised that park attendance and visitor mix figures are commercially sensitive information; and it has been the practice of The Walt Disney Company not to disclose such information for its theme parks. As a listed company, The Walt Disney Company will disclose the performance of its theme parks in its annual report.

HKITP is optimistic about the full year attendance. Guest surveys conducted by the Hongkong International Theme Parks Ltd (HKITP) in the first month of operation show that over 80% of the guests have rated the overall experience at Hong Kong Disneyland as very good or excellent. Similarly, over 80% of the Hong Kong Disneyland hotel guests were satisfied with their stay at the hotels and more than half said that they intended to make a return visit.

(c) Up to 21 October 2005, the Tourism Commission and the Hong Kong Tourism Board have received 3 complaints or suggestions from park visitors of the Hong Kong Disneyland. Of these, one case is related to the arrangement of the Rehearsal Days; one case is about ticketing service, and one case is about performance of theme park staff. The complaints have been referred to the management of the Hong Kong Disneyland for follow up and reply. 

We have also consulted the Consumer Council, who has advised that it is their policy not to release complaint figures on individual companies.

The day-to-day operation of the Hong Kong Disneyland is the responsibility of the Hong Kong Disneyland Management Ltd (Management Company). According to the Management Company, they have received both compliments and suggestions for improvements. They take these comments seriously and would take follow-up actions. For example, in the light of feedback from visitors during the Rehearsal Days, the Management Company has added more than 600 seats in the restaurants, brought in additional mobile food and beverage stalls as well as outdoor benches and seats, and added new photo spots to meet customers' needs.

(d) The safety of visitors is the top priority of the Management Company. It enforces rigorous safety standards in the planning, maintenance and operation of the attractions; and implements a safety inspection and maintenance programme. According to the statistics of the Management Company, the amusement rides in the theme park are in normal operation more than 99% of the time.

To enable close monitoring of the operation of the amusement rides of the Hong Kong Disneyland, HKITP is required to report all cases of suspension of amusement rides to the Electrical and Mechanical Services Department (EMSD), which will follow up on the reported incidents to ensure the safe operation of the amusement rides. Since the opening of the theme park to the 18th of this month, HKITP has filed 50 reports where the rides were brought to a halt because of technical reasons, or the triggering of the safety protection system due to external interferences or guest behaviour, but no passengers were injured. There were another 6 reports which involved guests reporting feeling sick or having minor injuries which caused the operation of the rides to be temporarily suspended.

(e) The Hong Kong Disneyland is still in its initial operation period and has no plans to offer annual passes at this stage. However, the Management Company will review the visit pattern of guests from time to time and introduce new ticket products having regard to the market situation.


----------



## hkskyline

October 27, 2005
*Failures, guests halt Disney rides daily*
Cheung Chi-fai

Amusement rides at Hong Kong Disneyland have ground to a halt more than once a day on average since the park opened.

Mechanical failure or guest behaviour halted rides 50 times in the 37 days of the park's operation, a government minister said.

Secretary for Economic Development and Labour Stephen Ip Shu-kwan said the suspensions were caused by "technical reasons or the triggering of the safety protection system due to external interferences or guest behaviour". 

In a written reply yesterday to a legislator's question, Mr Ip said there had been three complaints from visitors to the Tourism Board and Tourism Commission about the performance of park staff, ticketing services and arrangements on rehearsal days.

The theme park is required to report to the Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Department all incidents of suspended rides.

Although no one was injured in the 50 incidents, there have been six cases of passengers suffering minor injuries or feeling ill on rides at the park.

Quoting figures provided by Disney, Mr Ip said rides were operating normally about 98 per cent of the time. He said 80 per cent of the visitors surveyed by Disney rated their overall experience at the park either "good" or "excellent".

Mr Ip did not respond to a request by Lau Kong-wah, of the Democratic Alliance for the Betterment and Progress of Hong Kong, to disclose attendance figures for the first month, saying that, as a listed company, Disney had to observe stock market rules governing the release of business details other than in its reports to shareholders.

He said that thus far, the theme park had no plan to issue annual passes for customers because it was still in its initial period of operation.

"The management company will review the visiting patterns of guests from time to time and introduce new ticket products having regard to the market situation," he said.


----------



## hkskyline

* LCQ 10: Public transport services for Hong Kong Disneyland*
Wednesday, October 26, 2005
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Leung Yiu-chung and a written reply by the Secretary for the Environment, Transport and Works, Dr Sarah Liao, at the Legislative Council meeting today (October 26):

*Question:*

Currently, visitors to Hong Kong Disneyland (HKD)can use the Mass Transit Railway, franchised buses, non-franchised buses and taxies, but not green and red minibuses. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) whether the present public transport arrangements can effectively cater to the flows of visitors travelling to and from HKD;

(b) of the reasons for forbidding some public transport service operators from operating routes to and from HKD; whether it has assessed if this practice is fair, and if it will result in relatively high fares for trips to and from HKD; if so, of the outcome of the assessment; if not, the reasons for that; and

(c) whether it plans to change the decision so as to enhance competition, offer visitors to HKD more choices and create additional job opportunities; if so, of the details of the plan; if not, the reasons for that?

*Reply:*

Madam President,

Currently, public transport services available to visitors to Hong Kong Disneyland (HKD) include railway, franchised buses, non-franchised buses, taxis as well as cross-boundary coaches for visitors from the Mainland. Transport arrangements for HKD were formulated before the commissioning of HKD based on the estimated number of visitors, passengers surveys, existing transport and traffic network and other transport statistics. The public transport demand to and from HKD is mainly recreational in nature and concentrate at the peak hours in the morning and evening. In order to accommodate the projected pattern of passenger demand, mass carriers with higher passenger capacity are necessary for provision of services to and from HKD. While planning for the transport arrangement for HKD, we have therefore included railway, a mass carrier, as the major service provider, to be supplemented by franchised buses, non-franchised buses and taxis.

Franchised buses provide convenient and efficient mass transit service to and from HKD. Non-franchised buses can meet the demand of particular groups of passengers (for instance, organised tour groups). Taxi provide convenient, personalised, and point-to-point services, especially for visitors who are not familiar with local public transport. As for public light buses (PLBs), according to our existing transport policy, the primary function of green minibuses is to provide regular transport services to supplement and serve as feeders to the mass carriers, serve areas where demand does not justify the provision of high capacity services. Red minibuses, on the other hand, provide a relatively flexible service within their existing service areas. Taking into account the mode of passenger demand of HKD, the passenger capacity and operating efficiency of PLBs are relatively low when compared with mass carriers such as railways and buses. Based on the principle of efficient use of transport service resources, we currently consider that there is no need to arrange PLB service to serve HKD.

In fact, we have been monitoring closely the passenger demand of HKD since its commissioning on September 12 2005, including the period during festival days and holidays such as Mid-autumn Festival and the National Day "Golden Week". The service levels and daily passengers throughput of various modes of transport show that the existing public transport services have surplus capacity, demonstrating that the public transport services to and from HKD is adequate and can effectively cater to the flows of visitors to HKD.

Besides, the various public transport modes offer a wide selection of transport services to HKD's visitors. There is competition both in terms of service quality and fare, providing the public with multiple and reasonable choices. We will continue monitoring the public transport services to and from HKD and make adjustment when necessary.


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ9: Trees at HK Disneyland*
Wednesday, October 26, 2005
Government Press Release

Following is the question by the Hon Choy So-yuk and a written reply by the Secretary for Economic Development and Labour, Mr Stephen Ip, in the Legislative Council today (October 26):

*Question:*

I have received many complaints from the public about mosquito infestation in Hong Kong Disneyland (HKD). They point out that as only non-fruit-bearing trees have been planted in HKD, few birds frequent the place, which does not help control the mosquito problem. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council of:

(a) the number of trees planted in HKD at present, with a breakdown by their species and whether they are fruit-bearing;

(b) the preventive measures adopted in HKD against mosquito infestation; and

(c) the number of complaints by visitors to HKD authorities about mosquito bites so far, and the details of the complaints?

*Reply:*

Madam President,

According to the Hong Kong Disneyland Management Limited (Management Company), there are about 18,000 trees in the Hong Kong Disneyland and its hotels, of which 70% are flowering trees that are fruit-bearing. There are altogether about 150 species, including Tamarindus indica, Gnetum gnemum, Artocarpus species, Syzygium jambos, Syzygium cumini, Feijoa sellowiana, Illicium verum, Sterculia monsperma, Dillinia indica, Pongamia pinnata, Mimusop elengi, Terminalia catappa, Tabebuia species, Garcinia subelliptica, etc. According to the Food and Environmental Hygiene Department, the main cause of mosquito infestation is water accumulation and not the species of trees.

We understand from the Management Company that they have implemented an active pest monitoring and control programme since July 2005 to improve the sanitary condition. This programme includes measures such as installation of mosquito traps, regular monitoring of fluctuations in pest population, frequent checking of any accumulation of stagnant water and elimination of all potential mosquito breeding grounds. These measures have proved to be effective.

For public areas in the vicinity of the theme park, the Food and Environmental Hygiene Department is carrying out regular mosquito control measures which include the clearing of stagnant water and other potential mosquito breeding grounds, and the application of insecticide or larvicidal oil as necessary.

Since the opening of the Hong Kong Disneyland, the Management Company has received four cases of pest-related complaints. No complaints have been received over the past three weeks. The Management Company observes that the implementation of the pest monitoring and control programme has been effective in dealing with mosquito infestation.


----------



## spicytimothy

All those mainlanders... those annoying mainland tourists... ugh


----------



## hkskyline

*Disney eyes $3.2b loan to refinance 15-year debt *

Hong Kong Disneyland is seeking a syndicated loan of about HK$3.2 billion to refinance a similar-sized loan taken out in 2000 to partially fund construction of the theme park, said a source familiar with the situation.

Tim LeeMaster
Hong Kong Standard
Tuesday, November 01, 2005










Hong Kong Disneyland is seeking a syndicated loan of about HK$3.2 billion to refinance a similar-sized loan taken out in 2000 to partially fund construction of the theme park, said a source familiar with the situation.

The loan will be arranged through Hong Kong International Theme Parks, the joint venture of US-based Disneyland and the Hong Kong government, which owns a majority 57 percent stake.

"I'm sure that the pricing will be much lower than the previous transaction because, at the time, it was a greenfield project," said one banker involved in the original 15-year loan.

The loan was arranged by Chase Manhattan Asia, which brought in more than 20 other banks to fund the park, including Bank of China, BNP Paribas and HSBC.

Banks earned 70 basis points of the total deal size in fees, while the company paid 1 percent over the Hong Kong interbank offered rate over the first five years of the loan. The interest margin is set to rise to 1.25 percent next year and for the next five years, before rising further to 1.38 percent for the remainder of the loan's life.

The debt, composed of a HK$2.32 billion term loan and HK$1 billion revolving credit, was taken out to fund the construction of the park on Lantau, which opened in September. The loan was oversubscribed to HK$5.4 billion but was not increased.

To finance the project, the government provided another HK$6.1 billion subordinated loan and with Walt Disney raised HK$5.7 billion in equity.

The 126-hectare park expects five million visitors in its first year of operation, two-thirds of which are expected to come from Guangdong province. The company has refused to divulge attendance figures from its first month of operation.

Construction included two hotels with a total of 1,000 guest rooms, an artificial lake and tree gardens. The park, which employs more than 5,000 staff, cost more than HK$27 billion to build, and is expected to generate HK$148 billion in revenue over the next 40 years.

Disneyland plans to open a second theme park on reclaimed land next to the current park.

Disney officials could not be reached for comment.


----------



## hkskyline

*SAR may sell Disney stake *
Ma startles lawmakers after detailing $25b spent at park
Thursday, November 03, 2005










For the first time, a government minister gave a detailed breakdown of the HK$25 billion it has spent so far to get the Disneyland Hong Kong theme park up and running, and then startled lawmakers by saying the government might ultimately sell its share.

Less than two months after Disneyland Hong Kong opened, Frederick Ma said Wednesday that the government could sell off its 57 percent share in the theme park.

"In the long run, the government may consider, in the light of the big market, [the] small-government principle to divest its shareholdings in the company [Hong Kong International Theme Park Limited, a joint venture between US-based Walt Disney Corporation and the Hong Kong government], at an appropriate time when it is in the overall economic interests of Hong Kong to do so," Ma said during a Legco meeting.

But Ma's statement gave no timetable or any indication that the sale would be any time soon.

"The park has opened for [less than] two months. We should wait until the park is running smoothly before we consider any move [to sell]. Up to now we don't have any plans about selling off the government's stake," he said.

At the meeting, Ma broke down the government's expenditure on construction, saying that reclamation and other infrastructure works cost HK$13.6 billion - including road projects, cleaning of contaminated soil and compensation for affected fishermen. Land acquisition and clearance accounted for HK$1.6 billion.

Another HK$3.3 billion was for equity injection and a HK$6.1 billion loan will go to Hong Kong International Theme Park Limited.

The government has also waived its claim of HK$931 million in dividends that would otherwise be payable to the administration by the MTR Corp as financial support for the construction of the Disneyland Resort Line.

Ma's comments were in response to Frontier legislator Emily Lau's written question asking the government to explain why it is a majority stakeholder in a private enterprise and asking for a costs breakdown.

Legislators were taken by surprise by Ma's comments. Democratic Party chairman Lee Wing-tat said it is too early for the government to consider selling its stake.

"The government needs to take at least two or three years to assess its financial returns so as to strike a good deal," he said.

Lee pointed out that since the government holds a controlling stake in the park, it has a responsibility to disclose its financial accounts, including operating costs, daily attendance, expenditure and income. "The public needs to know whether its investment is value for money," he said.

Democrat Fred Li, also a member of Legco's economic services panel, said if the government plans to sell its stake, it should consult the panel before proceeding.

"We need to assess all the financial information to ensure that the government sells its shares under the most favorable conditions," he said.

"Now should not be the right time because the park has only been running for two months. We don't even know its financial situation. The government should not consider the move until it reaps a handsome profit."

Chan Kam-lam, of the Democratic Alliance for the Betterment and Progress of Hong Kong, said he believes the government will not sell its stake soon.

"He [Ma] was questioned by a lawmaker - what do you expect him to say? He couldn't rule out this possibility, could he? That was why he said in the long run the government might consider selling off its stake," he said.

Chan argued that the park's financial returns will be only one of the factors in assessing its value. "We have to consider all the peripheral profits generated by the park and how it can help spur tourism and the overall economy."

The public, he said, has been too aggressive in attempting to force Disneyland to reveal its performance figures.

"It has only been two months since the park [opened]. Give Disneyland a break. We can't expect it to immediately show us all the figures."

However, Chan said there are still many shortcomings in the park's operation. "There has been inadequate promotion of the park in Hong Kong. It has focused too much on the mainland market. I think it should also allow local travel agencies to organize local tours at the park. After all, the local market is also very important," he said.

Financial analyst David Webb said he would be surprised if the government relinquishes any of its 3.25 billion shares in the near future.

"The government has always stressed that it supports big market, small government, but its actions do not support its words," Webb said.

Hong Kong Disneyland, Walt Disney's 11th theme park, is the only Disneyland to enlist a government as a shareholder.

A Disneyland spokeswoman said Wednesday that while the Hong Kong government plays a heavy role in the park's decision-making, it is too early to comment on future possibilities.

"Right now, we are focused on the success of opening year for Hong Kong Disneyland, and there is no plan from Disney to consider any equity position changes in its ownership," public affairs manager Esther Wong said.

So far, Disneyland has not said how successful the park has been since it opened and has refused to divulge attendance figures.

Since the September 12 opening, a string of incidents has troubled the park. In the first month alone, a reported 50 rides were brought to a halt by technical issues which triggered the safety system. On October 11, a former worker climbed to the top of a rollercoaster and held a knife to his neck to protest against his dismissal a week earlier.

Other workers have complained of unfair treatment and 10- to 13-hour workdays.


----------



## -Corey-

more pictures from disneyland honk kong


----------



## hkskyline

Some photo galleries :
http://www.pbase.com/bono/disneyhk
http://www.pbase.com/philip_kwong/disney
http://www.pbase.com/iagrafx/disneyland_hong_kong
http://www.pbase.com/syling/disney


----------



## hkskyline

*HK Disneyland Cuts Ticket Prices For Local Residents *
7 November 2005

HONG KONG (AP)--Hong Kong Disneyland said Tuesday it will offer ticket discounts for one month to local residents to thank them for their support, but denied the move was prompted by low attendance at the park, which opened two months ago. 

"The discount has absolutely no relation to attendance numbers," park spokeswoman Esther Wong said. "We are thanking locals for giving us good support since we opened." 

Starting Tuesday, prices for Hong Kong residents will be slashed by HK$50 per ticket - a reduction of about 20%. A peak time ticket for an adult will cost HK$300, instead of HK$350. 

The discount, given to those with a Hong Kong ID card, will last until Dec. 8. 

Although Hong Kong Disneyland said the discount was unrelated to attendance, the park has repeatedly refused to disclose how many people have been visiting. Many local media reports have said that attendance has been disappointing. 

On Tuesday, Wong said the park has no plans to disclose attendance numbers because they are confidential commercial information. 

This has angered some lawmakers who argue that the public should be privy to the information since the Hong Kong government is the biggest investor in the park. 

The government paid US$2.4 billion for the park's construction, while Disney paid over US$314 million, according to official figures.


----------



## Mosaic

^^^^Is the ticket price too expensive for local?^^^^^


----------



## Mosaic

There are many Disneyland themeparks around the world. What is Disneyland in HK special?


----------



## spicytimothy

Mosaic said:


> There are many Disneyland themeparks around the world. What is Disneyland in HK special?


Becuase it's the newest and it's still expanding, thus the location of this thread...

and by my personal standard 5 parks around the world isn't many. Six Flags is the definition of "many" :-D


----------



## hkskyline

Mosaic said:


> ^^^^Is the ticket price too expensive for local?^^^^^


I paid about HK$300 for my ticket during a weekday. I think the price is reasonable.


----------



## FM 2258

hkskyline said:


> Some photo galleries :
> http://www.pbase.com/bono/disneyhk
> http://www.pbase.com/philip_kwong/disney
> http://www.pbase.com/iagrafx/disneyland_hong_kong
> http://www.pbase.com/syling/disney



Those pictures changed my view on Hong Kong Disney. I'd love to go visit it now. It looks kinda interesting.


----------



## hkskyline

*Discount fails to draw rush of locals
Disney offer to Hongkongers discriminates against us, say mainlanders *
9 November 2005
South China Morning Post 

The $50 discount offered by Disney to Hong Kong residents did not have a noticeable impact on the first day of sales yesterday, while some mainland visitors were not happy with the discount for locals. 

According to a park staff member, the attendance was "quite usual". "We have nearly the same number of visitors on Tuesdays and Wednesdays," he said. "The effect of the discount will not work so quickly. Maybe this weekend the attendance will increase." 

As Hongkongers took advantage of the discount yesterday, some mainland visitors complained it amounted to discrimination against them. 

A woman from Guangzhou, who gave her name as Ms Wu, said it was unfair for the park to offer the discount to Hongkongers only. 

She had tried unsuccessfully to get a discounted ticket before she went to the park. "Hong Kong has returned to China, right? All of us are Disney's visitors and should be equally treated," she said. 

But whatever they paid, visitors did not have to wait long for rides yesterday. The longest queue appeared to be at The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh. A woman at the head of the queue said she had been waiting for 40 minutes. 

People only had to wait 15 minutes for the popular Space Mountain and Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters, and there were no queues at restaurants or toilets. 

A Ms Ng, who was at the park with her eight-year-old daughter for her third visit, said she chose yesterday to visit because she knew there would be fewer people. "I find it difficult to bear the crowd on Sundays. Today is fine," she said. 

Some local families went to the park yesterday because of the discount. "The most important thing is that our little girl enjoyed the visit very much," said Winson Ngai, who was at the park with wife Tiffany and seven-year-old daughter Ngai Sin-yee enjoying the discount. 

However, many locals at the park yesterday were not attracted by the discount, having planned their outing before it was announced. "I bought the ticket the day before the discount was announced and got my $50 refund. It is really a surprise," said a man busy shopping in the Winnie the Pooh shop with his family. "I didn't know about the discount at all until I arrived. It is quite a big surprise. We got a total of $200 back." 

A Disney spokeswoman said attendance figures, merchandise incomes and operation costs would not be published in the park's annual report for commercial reasons. The company would not comment on revenue projections, but the past two months had been "successful", she said. 

A Tourism Commission spokeswoman said the government would also not disclose the information for the same reason. 

Legislator Emily Lau Wai-hing, who chairs the finance committee and has asked the government to released detailed Disneyland accounts, said the government should explain the true picture to the public. 

"The recent ticket price cut, combined with the lack of transparency, are sending out negative messages to the public," she said. 

"We don't want to teach Disney how to do business, but it looks so bad on the surface, and it's about billions of public money."


----------



## hkskyline

*Disney chiefs feed cynics' doubts by refusing to reveal gate numbers *
9 November 2005
South China Morning Post

ABOUT 15 MONTHS before the opening of Hong Kong Disneyland, executives from the capitalist icon took it upon themselves to educate the communist youth league in the ways of Mickey and Minnie. 

Through activity-based sessions, the national network of more than 1,000 youth associations, or "youth palaces", would sing, dance and clap their way to Magic Kingdom recognition thanks to the efforts of Disney disciples. 

Behind the storytelling and performances was an interesting case study in grassroots brand-building, given the potential pool of 60 million park visitors the youth league represented. 

It is thus not surprising that recent news of the park slashing its admission price for Hong Kong locals by $50 as an act of sheer altruism has been greeted with a degree of scepticism. 

Nor do anecdotal tales of mid-week malaise give much credence to Disney's insistence that this is not an attempt to boost visitor numbers, and all is well in Fantasyland. 

There is, however, one simple way to silence the cynics: show the attendance numbers, or even better, publish the accounts of Hong Kong International Theme Parks (HKITP), the joint-venture company set up with the Hong Kong government to develop the park. 

Legislator Emily Lau Wai-hing made an attempt last week to glean the visitor numbers, but was swiftly rebutted. Although the government has a 57 per cent stake in the venture, its partner, Walt Disney, is a commercial enterprise, she was informed. The government must thus "respect the company's interests as an investor'' and make sure commercial principles are not compromised by revealing the attendance numbers. 

The partnership may be courtesy of the public bourse with a $3.3 billion equity injection and a $6.1 billion loan thrown into the package, but taxpayers are not privy to such "commercially sensitive information'' as how many punters pass through its gates. 

A more straightforward way to gauge whether the park will be restocking the public coffers any time soon is to get a snapshot of its financial health from a published set of accounts. This has, however, not happened in the case of HKITP. 

As a private company, it is not required to do so. This is despite a move four years ago for Hong Kong to rectify this, notes David Webb, the editor of Webb-site.com. 

It is not without a hint of irony that he points out this particular stab at bringing corporate governance up to scratch was under the watch of then financial secretary Donald Tsang Yam-kuen. The Standing Committee on Company Law Reform proposal to require private companies to file their financial statements was promptly dropped. 

There is a chance in future of abridged accounts making their way into public hands, as happened with the Cyberport project. 

This was another venture with a private company the government unilaterally embarked on with public funds, releasing a limited set of figures six years after the deal was struck. 

The timing happened to coincide with a property rebound, the jewel in the crown of the "cyber" project being an adjacent residential development that improved the numbers considerably. 

In both cases, much criticism has focused on whether there has been optimal use of precious land. The hollow echo of half-empty buildings speaks for itself at Cyberport. With Disneyland, the likelihood is that more land will be forfeited or reclaimed for development before a published set of accounts emerges. 

It is not just an extension of the park that has critics worried. Lantau residents who have been following the government's sudden interest in the green island are decidedly wary of satellite development close to the park that has been mooted. 

The government's concept plan for Lantau, released in November last year, includes a "tourism node" around Sunny Bay, Disneyland being an "anchor" for further tourism development on the island. 

In what seems to be a mini Tsim Sha Tsui, the concept plan suggests building entertainment and dining facilities, "fashionable stores", performance venues, theme attractions and an indoor beach. The proposal "could create synergy" with Hong Kong Disneyland, the government contends. 

The idea is presumably to get as many people across to the vicinity as possible, and funnel them to the park: create a flow of traffic to the north Lantau coastline. 

Without a clear picture of the park's bill of health, it is hardly surprising the possibility of such fringe attractions has some cynics wondering if all is rosy on Main Street, USA.


----------



## hkskyline

*In fantasy country *
18 December 2005

Essential tips for a day tripper to Hong Kong Disneyland 

Disneyland has always been a land of the imagination whether it be in Florida, France or Tokyo. And even in the newbie theme park in Hong Kong, the charm of fantasy isn't far away. 

Hong Kong Disneyland is the smallest Disney park and has the least number of rides. And one day is enough to experience the 16 rides and shows in all three zones of the theme park - Adventureland, Fantasyland and Tomorrowland. 

The park is open from 10am to 7pm on weekdays and until 9pm on weekends, so, you have a maximum of 9.4 hours to complete all you may want to do in a day. 

One way of speeding up things is to pay double and get a "Fast Track" ticket. 

However, it's probably not the fairest thing to do because while you're on the "Fast Track", hundreds of people are queuing out there trying to get in. 

Well, to spend a day in Hong Kong's Disneyland without regret, here are some pointers to what you shouldn't miss. 

When you step into the park, you see Main Street USA, a typical American town of the early 1900s with a variety of charming shops and restaurants, as well as lively marching bands. 

At every corner, several Disney characters, including Mickey and Minnie, Donald Duck, Goofy and Pluto, hang around to pose for pictures with the visitors. 

Age is no barrier here. Kids, adults and even old people queue up to have a few photographs taken with the friendly looking characters. 

Next, walking through the Sleeping Beauty Castle and turning to Adventureland, you see the Jungle River Cruise. 

A guide takes you on an exotic journey along a river where intrigue, surprises and jungle humour wait at every turn. 

Disneyland has guides who speak three languages - Cantonese, Mandarin and English. 

Since the opening, thousands of people from the mainland have flooded the theme park. Therefore, taking the English-language ride would be wiser because the queue for it is far shorter. 

Another highlight is the Festival of the Lion King. Visitors can witness a colourful pageant of music and dance, celebrating Disney's animated classic "The Lion King". 

The 30-minute show takes place at noon, 2, 4.30 and 6pm. 

The next spectacle worth witnessing is The Golden Mickeys in Fantasyland. 

It takes place at Disney's Storybook Theatre and is an event in which awards resembling the Oscars are presented to doyens in the world of animation. The 30-minute show takes you back to Disney's well-known animated films, including "Tarzan", "Mulan", "The Little Mermaid" and "Beauty and the Beast". 

Next on the list is Mickey's PhilharMagic where Mickey and his friends take you on a three-dimensional journey. Seeing the animated characters close up with surround sound and other special effects is truly impressive. 

The next two attractions are in Tomorrowland, called Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters and Space Mountain. At Astro Blasters, players can spin their Star Cruisers 360 degrees while firing hand-held laser cannons. You blast enemies and amass points, then compare the score with other Space Rangers. Space Mountain has roller-coasters that ride into space. 

Even Napoleon's army travelled on its stomach. So do the visitors to Disneyland. There are eight restaurants in the park , each decorated in the style of a Disney cartoon town, and 11 souvenir shops along the Main Street, smothered in the aroma of fresh-baked goods.


----------



## hkskyline

*205 gold medalists prepare for HK trip *
Some people probably thought it was a joke when First Gentleman Mike Arroyo promised that if the country won the Southeast Asian Games overall championship the gold medal winners will be treated to a Hong Kong Disneyland vacation  
17 December 2005
Manila Bulletin

It seems the joke is on the skeptics as the preparations for the HK trip were completed yesterday for the grandest vacation for top Filipino athletes. 

The SEA Games gold medalists and other sports officials, including Philippine Sports Commission Chairman William ‘Butch’ Ramirez, will be leaving for Hong Kong on Monday and will return on Wednesday. 

"This is a good Christmas gift to all the athletes who helped us win our first overall SEA Games title," said Ramirez. "At last, after all the hard work of our athletes, First Gentleman has fulfilled his promise and I’m happy about it." 

"After this vacation we are now looking forward to the training of our athletes for this year’s Asian Games and 2008 Beijing Olympics. Each gold medalist really deserves to enjoy this memorable Hong Kong trip," he added. 

A total of 205 SEA Games gold medalists – 39 from traditional boat race men and women team, 18 from men’s baseball, 34 from men and women’s softball team, 10 from Wushu, 7 from aquatics, 9 from athletics, 8 from archery, 7 from Arnis, 5 from Billiards, 10 from boxing, 2 each from cycling and bodybuilding, 3 from dance sport, 10 from fencing, 4 each from bowling, golf, judo, muay thai and shooting, 5 from wrestling, 6 from tae kwon do, one each from sailing, Pencak Silat, gymnastics, lawn ball and equestrian – will be enjoying the Hong Kong trip. 

The all-expenses paid trip will also include a $300 pocket money for each athlete from the First Gentleman’s fund.


----------



## hkskyline

South China Morning Post
December 28, 2005
*Mousekeeping*
A few rocky starts taught Disney some valuable lessons. Only time will tell if Hong Kong will get its money's worth
Robin Kwong

There was a palpable excitement when the new Disneyland theme park opened, but the sceptics and critics were not so easily impressed. Press reports described the first few months as a "rocky start". Controversy arose over the cultural sensitivity of the park's food, and some locals called the park's management policies "absurd".

Then there was the matter of attendance. Two months after opening, the number of visitors was just over half of what Disney had estimated. Questions arose as to whether the park's prices were too expensive. Others questioned its finances, particularly in view of its costly construction.

Any of that sound familiar? Perhaps, but the above description was reconstructed from old newspaper articles of Tokyo Disneyland's opening in April 1983. By summer, the crowds were streaming in, and on August 13, the park drew a record 94,378 visitors. When September rolled around, a reporter from The New York Times was already writing that the park "may become as big a success as its big brothers in California and Florida". 

In its first year, Tokyo Disneyland attracted 10 million visitors, and this was despite the fact that there was no direct train service to the park at the time. Attendance hovered at just above the 10 million mark for the next three years, before it started a more or less steady climb upwards - benefiting along the way from the opening of a second park, Tokyo DisneySea, and a new monorail line - to more than 25 million visitors last year.

If Tokyo Disneyland's eventual success could serve as an encouraging model for Hong Kong Disneyland, park and government officials in Hong Kong can also take some consolation, of a different kind, from comparisons with Paris' EuroDisney venture.

Local press lauded Disneyland, in comparison with the US$4.4 billion EuroDisney's opening in 1992.

A year before its opening, EuroDisney's then chairman, Robert Fitzpatrick, said: "My biggest fear is that we will be too successful." Those words would soon come back to haunt him.

The first sign of trouble was a controversy over Disney's strict staff dress code during the hiring phase before the park's opening. But unlike Hong Kong, where the code merely raised eyebrows, in France it sparked the indignation of local unions and prompted a government labour inspector to lodge a complaint against EuroDisney.

The conflict, in particular with the communist-led Confederation Generale du Travail, escalated with the unions carrying out a strike on the commuter rail line linking Paris with the theme park on its opening day. By mid-afternoon on opening day, 12,000 parking spaces at EuroDisney - which has a capacity for 60,000 - had not been filled. Disney officials did not release attendance figures for that day.

French intellectuals also lambasted the "invasion" of Mickey and Minnie. Prominent theatre director Ariane Mnouchkine dubbed EuroDisney a "cultural Chernobyl". It hardly helped either that the park initially failed to offer wine in its restaurants.

By the end of the second month, only 1.5 million had visited the park, hardly up with Disney's ambitious projection of 15 million in the first year. EuroDisney seems now to have found its feet, attracting 12 million visitors a year, and it is now the No1 European destination, although it still falls far short of original estimates.

It is, however, EuroDisney's finances that are still a worry. Euro Disney SCA, the listed theme park operator that was 49 per cent owned by Disney, saw its shares lose more than half their value within the park's first year, partly because of the company's high debt and rising costs.

On December 23 that year, Euro Disney's auditors warned that the park may have to be shut down. Euro Disney has since gone through two debt restructurings to stave off bankruptcy, in 1994 and last year.

John Ap, associate professor in tourism management at Polytechnic University, said Hong Kong Disneyland was unlikely to repeat Euro Disney's mistakes. "The Disneyland Paris park itself was very successful," Professor Ap said. EuroDisney's finances were dragged down by large loans taken out to develop more than 5,000 hotel rooms - far more than demand could support. "[Disney] truly got their fingers burnt," he said. "I think they learned a lesson from that experience."

In Hong Kong, Disney built only two hotels, with a total of 1,400 rooms.

Given the fortunes of the Tokyo and Paris Disneylands, it is hardly surprising that the general consensus of those keeping an eye on Hong Kong Disneyland is that it is still too early to tell. As Roy Tan Hardy, Hong Kong Disneyland's vice-president of marketing and sales, said: "Judging success now is like watching the opening credits for a movie and deciding right then if it will be an Oscar winner."

Richard Foglesong, a political science professor at Rollins College in the United States and author of Married to the Mouse: Walt Disney World and Orlando, said: "There is some precedent for a slow start followed by a rush of visitors ... It may take five years to know for sure whether the park is economically successful."

Both Hong Kong Disneyland and the Tourism Commission, however, were upbeat about the park's performance and the benefits it promises to bring to Hong Kong. They said there was little worry that the park would fail to attract sufficient mainland visitors. "We know that Hong Kong Disneyland is clearly resonating with people from Hong Kong, mainland China and other parts of the region," Mr Hardy said.

That was echoed by Paul Leung, chairman of Hong Kong Inbound Travel Association, who predicted Disney would reach its target of having one third of its visitors from the mainland. "The new open tickets scheme from Disney helps a lot," he said. "Unlike Ocean Park, many tour operators did not build Disneyland into their itinerary originally, because it was too risky to commit to fixed-date tickets."

He said, however, that the big boost would not likely come until next year, when the Ngong Ping 360 cable car opened. "Then tour operators will be able to offer both attractions in one package. As it is, Hong Kong Disneyland is not enough to occupy a full day." Professor Ap added that brand recognition and pricing were two factors that would determine Hong Kong Disneyland's popularity north of the border.

However, legislator Emily Lau Wai-hing said initial impressions of the park among legislators were not good. She criticised that projection of economic benefits as being too distant. "I worry about whether we'll see any benefits in the next four years, let alone 40," Ms Lau said.

Professor Foglesong said that apart from time, paucity of information also hampered any assessment of Hong Kong Disneyland's success. "It's very hard to tell whether Hong Kong Disneyland is meeting expectations, because the Disney Company is even less transparent than the Hong Kong government," he said.

Andrew Work, executive director of the Lion Rock Institute, a local free-market think-tank, said more than just attendance or revenue figures would be needed to measure the success of Disneyland for Hong Kong. "Aside from direct consumption at the park, it's very difficult to estimate how much off-site tourism spending is attributable to those who came only because a Disney exists," he said. There was also no information on whether tourists stayed in Hong Kong longer because of Disney, or what Hong Kong Disneyland's profits were after remittances to its parent Disney Company.

These were all questions that "should have been considered before asking Hong Kong taxpayers to bear the majority of the financial risk for the project", Mr Work said.

At the end of the day, the discussion may be moot for the government and Disney, Mr Work said. "Will missing targets be a problem?" he asked. "Only Disney and the Hong Kong government know. Disney gets a guaranteed management fee. The Hong Kong government doesn't have to worry about Disney - it's off books. So who cares if it makes money or not?"

Hong Kong's taxpayers should, for one.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong a roller coaster for Disney *
By Kent Ewing
Asia Times
January 6, 2006

HONG KONG - There was good end-of-year news for the Walt Disney Co in this newly crowned Disney city: finally, three months after its much-heralded opening, Hong Kong Disneyland sold out twice in December. The bad news, however, may be that the World Trade Organization had to come to town for its sixth ministerial conference, which culminated in street rioting and 1,000 arrests, to fill the park the first time. And nothing less than the birth of Christ was required for the second full house.

The holiday season has been kind to Disney. Overall, however, the company's first four months in Hong Kong have been like one of its more exhilarating roller-coaster rides - full of dips and rises and marked by sharp, exciting and sometimes even frightening turns. For the record, Disney executives express beaming satisfaction with their Hong Kong takeoff. But they also have no doubt written up a list of new year's resolutions for the Hong Kong park, chief of which must be to boost the so-far-disappointing attendance.

The Hong Kong Special Administrative Region government, which owns 57% of the US$3.2 billion resort, is counting on 5.6 million visitors in its first year, or an average of 15,342 a day. A head count over a two-day period by four reporters for a local newspaper, however, tallied 12,972 on one day and 11,399 on the other. Disney's vice president of marketing and sales in Hong Kong, Roy Tan Hardy, dismissed the count as inaccurate and misleading, adding: "We're actually very happy with the attendance ... so we are not concerned."

But Tan Hardy also refused to reveal the company's own attendance figures, which goes to the heart of Disney's public relations problems in Hong Kong. Surveys show that as many as 80% of Hong Kong residents support Disneyland's presence here. But most also chafe at the company's lack of transparency - especially since Hong Kong taxpayers footed 90% of the cost of constructing the resort in a sweetheart deal that gave Disney a 43% share of the profits for a 10% investment. The lopsided arrangement shows just how badly the Hong Kong government wanted to bring the Magic Kingdom to the city. Just as badly, the government now wants the deal to pay off.

So far, reviews are mixed. Although Disney plans to expand the park, its present size of 130 hectares makes it by far the smallest Disneyland in the world. Consequently, many Western visitors find Hong Kong Disneyland cramped and, on those infrequent occasions when large crowds do turn out, claustrophobic. Westernized Hong Kong Chinese also complain.

But for visitors from mainland China, Disney's biggest target audience in Hong Kong, the experience is very different. For the most part, they appear to be having a great time, but there is a twist: they do not spend as much money as Disney would like, because they take so much time snapping photos and lingering over meals. Some of them make the short trip on the special Disney train line that runs from the city to Lantau Island, where Disneyland is located, and spend all their time taking photos in the beautifully landscaped public area, which features a lake and a large arboretum, without ever actually entering the park.

Other strange tales emerging from these opening months include reports of mainland visitors taking photos of themselves on the monitor image of the Space Mountain roller-coaster ride, instead of purchasing the photo from Disney; jumping out of the Mad Hatter's Tea Cups as the ride begins (to snap pictures, of course), thus halting the ride for everyone; photographing their children standing beside the balloon seller, but not buying any balloons; and occupying restaurant tables for as long as an entire day.

Disney may not have anticipated every cultural challenge from the mainland, but the company has nevertheless gone to great lengths to make the Hong Kong park attractive and culturally sensitive to Chinese visitors. After all, it is not Hong Kong's population of nearly 7 million that has Disney executives so excited; rather, the potential audience of 1.3 billion on the mainland is the company's biggest target. Disney, for example, consulted feng shui masters - that is, experts in the Chinese art of harmonizing people and their environment - about the design of the resort, which faces the South China Sea with mountainous Lantau serving as a striking backdrop. The only eyesore in the area, the three stacks of Lamma Island's power station, are hidden behind hectares of parking lots.

In addition, signs throughout the park are written in both Chinese and English, and there are bilingual how-to explanations for each of the park's 13 rides. While Westerners complain that other Disney parks offer more rides and bigger thrills, Disney's research showed that mainland visitors desire a tamer experience. You will still find Disney standards such as Space Mountain, the problematic Mad Hatter's Tea Cups, the Jungle Cruise and the Buzz Lightyear Astro-Blasters. But it seems such creations as Fantasy Gardens - where visitors can mingle and pose for photographs with Mickey, Minnie and other Disney characters - are more appealing to mainland visitors.

Disney has also clearly been attentive to local tastes in its choice of food. There is a wide variety of international cuisine on offer at the Hong Kong park, but Chinese staples abound. Disney even took (yet another) public relations hit, this time from conservationists, when it put shark's fin soup, a traditional Chinese delicacy served to mark big occasions, on the wedding-banquet menu at the Hong Kong Disneyland Hotel. (Because of fears of overfishing and revulsion against the brutal way in which the fins are harvested, the dish is illegal in a number of countries, but not in Hong Kong or on the mainland.)

With all this effort to attract mainland visitors, why, then, are the results so far modest at best? There could be a number of reasons.

First of all, the 17 test days on which Disney opened the park gates for selected visitors before the official September 12 opening were generally considered a disappointment, receiving unfavorable reviews in both the Chinese- and English-language media in Hong Kong. One particular test day - a charity day that filled the park to its supposed capacity of 30,000 people - was a notable fiasco, with visitors suffering waits of more than two hours for rides and restaurant tables. Government officials were alarmed enough by what happened to question whether Disney had overestimated the number of people the park could hold.

And then, once the park opened, it did not help the company's image when a former security guard, sacked by Disney for allegedly using foul language on the job, climbed to the top of the building housing Space Mountain and threatened a suicide jump in protest against his release. In November, Disney employees, complaining of unfair treatment, launched a union, taking some more of the "magic" out of Hong Kong's Disney experience.

In fairness to Disney, however, Euro Disney (now Paris Disneyland) faced more controversy and teething problems than Hong Kong Disneyland when it opened in 1992. You can be certain that Euro Disney did not have 80% support from the French when it opened, one reason being that the park initially did not serve wine - in France! Disney has a track record of learning from its mistakes, and demonstrated this during the past month when the company proved that the Hong Kong park could hold 30,000 and run smoothly. Now Disney executives must figure out a way to make that happen on a more regular basis.

Some observers have wondered whether the hotel and ticket prices at the resort are too high to lure the mainland hordes across the border. The resort's two hotels, with the cheapest room going for $128, are expensive by any standard. To Hong Kong residents, however, admission prices to the park are quite reasonable: on week days, it is $38 for an adult ticket and $27 for children; on weekends, the respective prices go up to $45 and $32. That makes Hong Kong Disneyland the cheapest of any of Disney's five parks around the world, but it is still a costly proposition for many on the mainland - where, despite roaring economic growth, the gross domestic product per capita is only $5,600, as compared with $30,000 in Hong Kong and $40,000 in the United States.

Coming off an attendance bump over the holidays, Hong Kong Disneyland starts the new year with fresh resolve and optimism. "The biggest challenge of bringing a Disney park to this part of the world," said Disney marketing strategist Tan Hardy, "is that not all audiences grew up with Disney stories and characters, so there are varying levels of familiarity and understanding. Our priority has been to introduce audiences all over the region to the classic Disney experience ... through TV, road shows and interactive media events."

Although the results to date are somewhat underwhelming, Disney executives are betting the bank on linking the success of Hong Kong Disneyland to continued economic growth on the mainland. And, despite a few public relations glitches, it remains a very good bet - especially after Hong Kong taxpayers put down 90% of the $3.2 billion ante.

Kent Ewing is a teacher and writer at Hong Kong International School.


----------



## Jamie06

YES YOU CAN TRAVEL ON A FERRIE TO DISNEYLAND IN FLORIDA


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong Disneyland Promotes Bull Ernest *
Mon Jan 9, 10:58 PM ET
AP 

HONG KONG - Bill Ernest has been promoted to executive vice president and managing director of the Hong Kong Disneyland Resort, the company said Tuesday. 

Ernest, a 12-year Disney veteran, replaces Don Robinson, who's leaving the company to be president of the Baha Mar Resorts in Nassau, Bahamas, according to a Disney statement.

Ernest has been managing director of operations at the Hong Kong park. He helped launch the Disney Cruise Line in Florida in 1998 before transferring to Hong Kong.

He had also managed resort operations at Walt Disney World in Florida and other Disney resorts since he joined the company in 1994.

Hong Kong Disneyland, which opened last September, is a joint venture between The Walt Disney Co. and the local government.


----------



## FM 2258

I hope this park proves to be a success. Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't there two more large phases of the park to be completed. My first impression was that this park is only 1/3 completed. They should put some spectacular rollercoasters, a tall observation tower and something grand like Epcot Center. I've never been to a Disney park but I thought it would have been really nice if they built a full fledged castle like ones you see in Europe. Something large and grand like the city it self. 

Hong Kong is a spectacular place all by itself. It's nice to see it complemented with a Disney park.


----------



## hkskyline

*桃花王迎賓 售米奇揮春
迪士尼變身賀狗年 *
14/01/2006



















充滿美國文化色彩的香港迪士尼樂園，今年春節將變身為富有中國節慶色彩的主題公園。這也是全球迪士尼樂園，首個舉辦慶祝農曆新年的活動，迪士尼大小卡通主角在農曆新年期間，都會穿上應節服裝；美國小鎮大街更會擺放十四呎高「桃花王」迎賓，迪士尼精品店亦首見米奇揮春、食肆更供應發財年糕。迪士尼最大規模的本土化活動，將在這個春節為市民帶來驚喜。

迪士尼商品發展、旅遊、特別項目及聯盟市務總監林寶彤指出，是次乃全球迪士尼樂園首次舉辦農曆新年活動，狗年大年初一，「奇妙新春」賀歲活動正式拉開序幕，為了尊重中國傳統，進入樂園的樂迎道上，燈柱都會掛上色彩鮮豔的揮春，由樂園正門通往美國小鎮大街的拱門上，會貼上桃花樹枝為背景的春聯，而兩旁的樓房亦會掛上大紅爆竹及貼上精緻的剪紙工藝，寓意迎接春天來臨及為樂園帶來好運。米妮昨日更督促工人在園內擺放花卉，裝飾樂園每一角落。

*每晚舞龍舞獅表演*
由大年初一至正月十五日（本月二十九日至下月十二日），樂園為遊客準備了一系列特別的賀歲活動。在這段期間每晚六時三十分，銅鑼鼓聲將徐徐響起，配襯精采奪目的舞龍舞獅表演，在睡公主城堡前的舞台載歌載舞。每晚將有一個幸運家庭獲邀上台為三隻醒獅點睛，而迪士尼多名卡通人物亦會穿上一身傳統應節服飾，加入表演隊伍。

*炮製招財進寶盆菜*
樂園廚師亦趁農曆新年炮製了多款傳統應節食品，小鎮大街上的小賣亭及市集餅店會售賣各種可口小食，如年年有餘脆米餅及米奇賀年曲奇等。樂園及酒店內的餐廳亦會推出多款新春佳餚，如河景餐廳會供應「招財進寶盆菜套餐」；香港迪士尼樂園酒店內的中菜廳晶荷軒，則會推出集大江南北特色的九道菜新春菜譜。

香港迪士尼亦特別在農曆新年期間，推出過百款獨家發售的中式精品，包括印有中文吉祥語句的揮春、利是封及徽章、中式應節服飾、布偶及糖果禮盒等。其中一套以穿中式禮服的米奇老鼠、米妮老鼠及布魯托為造型的特別版徽章，更是限量二千六百套，但中國人重「好意頭」，徽章將不會有與「四」字相關的編碼出現。


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ3: Employment of PWDs by HK Disneyland*
Wednesday, January 18, 2006
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Dr Fernando Cheung Chiu-hung and a reply by the Secretary for Economic Development and Labour, Mr Stephen Ip, in the Legislative Council today (January 18): 

Question:

Regarding the employment of persons with disabilities (PWDs) by the Hong Kong Disneyland ("HKD"), will the Government inform this Council:

(a) of the number of PWDs currently employed by HKD, with a breakdown by the modes of employment and job nature;

(b) of the respective longest and shortest employment periods among the former and existing HKD employees who are PWDs; and

(c) whether the Administration will request HKD management to set an indicator for employing PWDs; if it will not, whether it has assessed if this runs contrary to the Government policy of assisting PWDs in securing jobs?

*Reply:*

Madam President, 

The Hongkong International Theme Parks Limited (HKITP)'s employment policy is to provide equal opportunities to all applicants, including persons with disabilities (PWDs). If an applicant, who is a PWD, possesses the necessary skills and qualities for a job, HKITP is very willing to employ him. To ensure that potential PWDs are aware of job opportunities at HKITP, apart from its normal advertising channels, HKITP has since August 2005 developed a process to disseminate recruitment information to PWDs. It passes a monthly update on all job openings to the Social Welfare Department (SWD), Labour Department (LD) and Hong Kong Council of Social Services. HKITP has undertaken to review every application referred by these channels. 

In addition, HKITP has arranged site visits for representatives from SWD and LD to introduce the operation of the theme park to them so that the two departments can better explain the job opportunities offered by HKITP to their clients. Representatives of the Health, Welfare and Food Bureau, SWD and LD have met with the Hong Kong Disneyland to introduce to them the employability of PWDs and the support services provided by government departments for the employment of PWDs, e.g., job matching and referral services and how to make use of the services and products of non-governmental rehabilitation organisations. This two-way communication will continue.

Since August 2005 over 100 PWDs have expressed interest to HKITP in employment opportunities at Hong Kong Disneyland. Currently, 25 PWDs are working full-time in various positions across different lines of business in the theme park, including cleaning, hotels, food and beverage, and clerical and administration support. They joined the company at different points in time since park opening. In addition, HKITP has contracted out short-term projects to rehabilitation organisations through the Marketing Consultancy Office (Rehabilitation) under SWD. This has provided job opportunities to PWDs. Between August and December 2005, a total of 66 employment opportunities for PWDs have been provided through this channel.

It is the Government's policy to assist PWDs to develop their personal capabilities for securing jobs in the open market, so as to enable them to become self-reliant and integrate fully into society. The Health, Welfare and Food Bureau, SWD and LD encourage and help employers to employ PWDs. The Government has also launched a series of measures to encourage and assist employers in the public and private sectors to employ PWDs. For example, SWD and LD have provided funding to non-governmental organisations to provide employment-related training to PWDs. LD itself will also provide training of similar nature to some of its clients, e.g. job interview skills.

The Government will not require a particular employer to set up a specific employment indicator for the employment of PWDs. Hon Lee Cheuk-yan asked a question on employment of PWDs by the Government on 4 May 2005. The Secretary for the Civil Service’s reply stated our long-standing policy: "The Government, and indeed the whole community, should help PWDs to find jobs on the basis of their abilities rather than disabilities. Under a compulsory employment quota system, PWDs will be perceived as a liability, making them difficult to be accepted by their peers at work. A mandatory employment quota system is therefore unlikely to be effective in achieving the desired results." On the same occasion, the Secretary for Health, Welfare and Food also said, "A majority of the countries which used to implement the quota system, the United Kingdom, for example, have already given up the system since 1995 as it was not reckoned as a good measure. A lot of European countries deem that combating discrimination is the most important task presently. ....From the point of view of PWDs generally, especially those PWDs having a job at the present moment, they think that they have to be treated equally with other staff at work. They should enjoy no special status, nor should they enjoy any status simply because of compliance with certain legislation."

We believe that the prevailing policy and arrangements, which place emphasis on vocational rehabilitation, promotion and practical assistance, are appropriate for the objective of promoting employment opportunities for PWDs.


----------



## hkskyline

*Celebrate the Magic of Chinese New Year at Hong Kong Disneyland *
Corporate Press Release

(HONG KONG, January 9, 2006) - Thundering drum beats, swirling dragon dancers, striking red and gold Chinese outfits and blossoming flowers will all herald the start of a magical Chinese New Year celebration at Hong Kong Disneyland. 

From January 29 to February 12, 2006, a series of special activities will take place throughout Hong Kong Disneyland to welcome the start of the Year of the Dog. 

Every day, the park will come alive to the sound of drum rolls, cymbals and gongs and a wave of bright color as dragons, lions, dancers and musicians dance their way around a specially designed stage in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle. 

Special guests will be chosen to bring the three lions to life in an eye dotting ceremony on stage. As the live percussion grows louder the lions and dragons will perform a lively dance to welcome the start of Chinese New Year, before being joined on stage by Disney friends Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Pluto and Chip and Dale all looking elegant in their new Chinese outfits. 

The Disney friends will offer their Chinese New Year greetings to an excited crowd before welcoming one lucky family to receive a special gift. As popular Disney tunes sound through the air, streamers will cascade from the top of Sleeping Beauty Castle onto the crowd below for a vividly colorful finish to the ceremony. 

A visit to Hong Kong Disneyland at Chinese New Year would not be complete without a special photo with beloved Disney friends, who will be dressed up in their specially tailored Chinese outfits just in time to create memorable photos for every guest. 

Adding to the Chinese New Year atmosphere, blossoming plants will welcome guests as they enter the park and stroll along Main Street USA. In Town Square, a delicate plum blossom tree will flower throughout the first 15 days of Chinese New Year. 

The lampposts on the entranceway to the park will feature brightly hued fai chun (red couplets) wishing guests a happy Chinese New Year while over the archway leading into Main Street USA a large greeting decorated with sprigs of plum blossoms will welcome the arrival of spring and good fortune into Hong Kong Disneyland. 

Long strings of red firecrackers will dangle from the stately columns of the buildings along Main Street USA, while the windows overlooking the main thoroughfare will be beautifully ornamented with paper cutting designs in the shape of flowers and leaves. 

Inside the many stores at Hong Kong Disneyland there will be plenty of special Chinese New Year-inspired gifts available for family and friends. 

Guests will be able to choose from Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse and Pluto stuffed toys wearing traditional Chinese outfits and decorative wall hangings featuring a range of Disney friends with Chinese New Year greetings, which are sure to add a festive sparkle to every home. 

Children will delight in wearing the Disney-inspired Chinese outfits over the Chinese New Year holiday. For little boys there is a royal blue satin jacquard outfit woven with Mickey Mouse and small red firecrackers, while little girls will love wearing a red long-sleeved Chinese-style satin, jacquard jacket and matching skirt embellished with the smiling face of Winnie the Pooh and gossamer white dragonflies. 

Wafting through the air of Hong Kong Disneyland will be the scent of delicious treats as chefs whip up tantalizing traditional menus to bring guests together during this very special holiday. 

Outdoor vendors will be dotted throughout Main Street USA selling an assortment of Chinese New Year snacks including savory turnip cake, corn in sweet honey butter sauce and deep fried fish skin chips. 

At the nearby Market House Bakery, guests can select from Mickey-shaped mango pudding, Fortune Fish crispy rice cakes and a delicious selection of take home goodies including Mickey's Chinese New Year cookies all tied up in a golden gift bag. 

Traditional Chinese meals for lunch and dinner can be enjoyed at restaurants throughout the park, including Riverview Cafe in Adventureland, Plaza Inn on Main Street USA and the Royal Banquet Hall in Fantasyland from January 27 to February 12. 

For guests who extend their Hong Kong Disneyland experience and choose to stay in one of the two hotels, the Hong Kong Disneyland Hotel or Disney's Hollywood Hotel, the magic never ends. Special set menus, decorations, balloon crackers and dragon dances will ensure an immersive experience like never before. And, to commemorate the start of the Year of the Dog, every night children will be told a different tale about a famous Disney dog. 

Whether guests choose to celebrate in small or large groups, Hong Kong Disneyland is the place to gather for a truly magical start to the Chinese New Year.


----------



## hkskyline

*Disneyland may change ticket system after protests*
Wendy Leung
Hong Kong Standard
Saturday, February 04, 2006










Hong Kong Disneyland is considering changing its ticketing system following three days of chaos outside the park sparked by ticket holders being turned away because the park was full.

A Disney spokeswoman said Friday that the company has learned from the unruly behavior over the Lunar New Year, and will consider making changes to ticket arrangements for peak holidays.

Some mainland visitors queued outside the Magic Kingdom from 5.30am hoping to get in Friday after hundreds of ticket holders were locked out Wednesday and Thursday, and then tried to storm the gates.

All visitors Friday were allowed inside even though Disney said the park was full.

One of the main criticisms of the park has been that, unlike for the first few days of the Lunar New year, Wednesday and Thursday were not deemed special days, which would have required tickets valid only for that day.

The debacle over the holiday period has drawn strong condemnation.

Legislator Fred Li said: "Disney keeps making mistakes, so I think we should send non-government and non- Disney people to sit on the board of directors to represent the Hong Kong people and monitor its management. It's time for the government to review [the situation]."

Li also quoted Financial Secretary Henry Tang as saying he is unhappy about the problems at Disney, and agreed that it has ruined Hong Kong's image. The park is 57 percent owned by the city and the rest by the US entertainment giant.

Permanent Secretary for Economic Development and Labour Sandra Lee said: "The government has already ordered [Disney] to solve the problems as soon as possible."

Friday, visitors complained of long queues for rides and for facilities such as washrooms. Mr Tan, a home decoration company owner who came with eight friends and relatives from Guangdong, said the theme park had left a bad impression. "There are too many people and the park is too small," he said. "We didn't enjoy our time here, so we just left at 10am."

Michael Wu, chairman of the Hong Kong Association of Travel Agents, anticipated the theme park would return to normal Saturday, as the holiday peak would be over.


----------



## hkskyline

*Thousands queue at Hong Kong Disneyland after chaos *

HONG KONG, Feb 3, 2006 (AFP) - Thousands of people queued outside Hong Kong Disneyland before dawn on Friday, hoping to get in after two days of angry scenes between park staff and ticket-holders who were denied entry. 

The park apologised for the chaos, which saw crowds try to storm through the gates on Thursday after guards said Disneyland had been sold out even though hundreds of visitors, many from mainland China, had purchased valid tickets. 

Scores of people scaled the fences to get to the rides after the gates were locked, and some disappointed customers scuffled with security personnel at the site. Many ticket-holders were also locked out on Wednesday. 

"We are very sorry some of our guests have not been able to visit Hong Kong Disneyland over the past few days, and fully understand their disappointment," managing director Bill Ernest said in a statement. 

"But to ensure guest safety and preserve the unique guest experience, we have had to limit guest entry at certain times," he said. 

Disneyland recently introduced "flexible" tickets which customers can use on any one day during a six-month period but which do not guarantee entry if the complex, which is majority-owned by the Hong Kong government, is full. 

"Disney's decision to refuse holders entry was a breach of contract," said Hong Kong lawmaker Ronny Tong. 

The park's reported daily capacity is 30,000, and tickets cost 300 Hong Kong (38 US) dollars. 

Hong Kong television showed thousands of people waiting outside on Friday morning, with the first arriving at 5:30 am (2230 GMT Thursday) to ensure they were allowed in. The company said it would stay open later than usual. 

It also said demand was higher than expected due to a large number of mainland Chinese tourists visiting during the Lunar New Year holiday week. 

The park has suffered several public relations setbacks since opening in September. 

A row over plans to serve shark's fin soup prompted an international outcry from conservationists. The plan was dropped. 

The park also ran into trouble with labour leaders after staff complained of being overworked and underpaid.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong Disneyland to adjust ticketing system after crowds tried to storm park *
4 February 2006

HONG KONG (AP) - Hong Kong Disneyland will adjust its admission system after hundreds of ticket holders from mainland China were turned away and tried to storm the park, a Disney executive said Saturday. 

The problem stemmed from a system in which most tickets sold are valid for six months, but do not guarantee entry on any given day. Hundreds of Chinese New Year holiday-makers who held such tickets, many from the mainland or Taiwan, were barred from the park Wednesday and Thursday because it was already full. 

Television footage showed crowds rebuffed trying to push through the entrance gate, while others clambered over the iron fence. 

Hong Kong Disneyland Managing Director Bill Ernest said the park will not scrap flexible-time tickets, which the tourism industry had demanded. 

But the park may set aside peak days for date-specific ticket holders only, Ernest told a news conference. 

Turned-away holders of flexible tickets can ask for refunds, he said. 

"I personally apologize to the people of Hong Kong, as well as the people of mainland China, for the experience," Ernest said. "We are still learning in this market. This our very first Chinese New Year, frankly." 

Ernest said visitor numbers during the holidays have been "unprecedented," but declined to provide an attendance figure. 

Hong Kong Disneyland, a joint venture between The Walt Disney Co. and the Hong Kong government, opened in September to lukewarm demand. Officials have said the lower-than-expected initial attendance was because many tourists believed that the park would be too crowded in the first few months. 

Ernest said keeping crowding under control in the park is important for public safety.


----------



## hkskyline

South China Morning Post
February 5, 2006
*Disney chief chokes on his words, but gets out an apology*
May Chan

The head of Hong Kong Disneyland yesterday made an emotional public apology over the ticketing chaos during the Lunar New Year holiday.

Bill Ernest, executive vice-president and managing director of the Lantau theme park, also conceded the entertainment giant needed to improve its understanding of Chinese culture. 

He had to pause between sentences as he choked back his words during a press conference.

"We regret that anyone may have been inconvenienced. No one is more disappointed than we are. As a father, I understand how frustrating it is to disappoint your children," he said, his voice tailing off as he spoke.

Mr Ernest, who has been in the top job for less than a month after the surprise departure of Don Robinson, then bowed his head and remained silent before continuing: "But our first priority is to protect our guests."

A Disney spokeswoman later said Mr Ernest had become emotional because he was thinking about his daughter, who had just celebrated her birthday.

The park drew fire from government officials, travel agents and the Consumer Council after hundreds of ticket holders were turned away on Wednesday and Thursday because the park was full.

Critics say a dual system of flexible tickets, which allow one visit within a six-month period, and date-specific tickets was at the heart of the problem. Date-specific tickets are issued for special event days and holidays, but those issued before the introduction of the flexible-ticket system on January 3 do not guarantee entry.

Wednesday, Thursday and Friday were deemed "regular" days, even though the Lunar New Year holiday on the mainland runs for a week. Many of those turned back were mainland tourists.

Mr Ernest said the park had no plans to scrap the flexible ticket system but would look at adjusting it.

When asked if Disney needed to better understand Chinese culture, he replied: "That's a good question [and] we're still learning."

Hundreds of visitors queued outside the park before it opened at 8.15am yesterday, but the chaotic scenes of last week were not repeated. Disney refused to release figures on park admissions or the number of tickets sold during the Lunar New Year.

Consumer Council chief executive Pamela Chan Wong Shui said the park could be in breach of contract by denying entrance to ticket holders. She urged the park to meet the council to discuss refunds and compensation.

Mandy Tam Heung-man, of the Legislative Council's economic services panel, said the apology was too late. "And it's ? meaningless because [management] fails to be accountable to the public."


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong leader says city 'disconsolate' over Disneyland chaos *
By HELEN LUK
5 February 2006

HONG KONG (AP) - Hong Kong's leader Donald Tsang said Sunday his city is "disconsolate" over the chaos that erupted when hundreds of mainland Chinese tried to storm Hong Kong Disneyland after they were refused entry despite having tickets. 

"We feel disconsolate, but we have learnt a lesson," Tsang said on a radio program. 

"I feel sorry for our mainland compatriots who were disappointed by the incident," Tsang said. "I hope there'll be no repeat of what happened." 

Hundreds of angry Chinese New Year holiday-makers, mostly from mainland China or Taiwan, tried last week to force their way into the park after they were denied entry because it was full. 

They had earlier bought tickets that were valid for six months but did not guarantee entry on a specific day. Some of the rebuffed patrons tried to push through the entrance gate, while others clambered over an iron fence. 

Tsang said Sunday the government has expressed its concern to the Walt Disney Co. 

At a news conference a day earlier, Hong Kong Disneyland Managing Director Bill Ernest emotionally apologized to turned-away tourists and promised to adjust the park's admission system. 

Ernest said visitor numbers during the Lunar New Year holidays were "unprecedented." 

"As a father, I understand how frustrating it is to disappoint your children," he said. 

However, he defended the use of the open-date tickets, saying there was a high demand for them. 

He said the park may set aside peak days for date-specific ticket holders in the future, and will offer refunds to flexible ticket holders who are turned away. 

Hong Kong Disneyland, a joint venture between The Walt Disney Co. and the Hong Kong government, opened in September.


----------



## Mosaic

That's not a good news for HK disneyland and its image.


----------



## Rachmaninov

I say when the park is full then the park is full. You can't go crashing into a carpark if a carpark is full! You can't go squashing into an elevator when it's taking the maximum load!

I'm quite ashamed with the immature way of our compatriots acting. That's something to deface our race. Can't they just get civilised?


----------



## engiNerd

In America, something being "full" is usually based on local fire codes dictating how many people are allowed in a building or park for safety reason. Is the same true in Hong Kong? Or was this limit set by the park owners themselves?


----------



## superchan7

Full is full, but this is a lesson learnt by Disneyland regarding the way it sells tickets.


----------



## philip

If they had built the park bigger, they wouldn't have this problem. Hong Kong Disneyland filled to its capacity of 30,000 guests, with 1000 people denied entry on the Chinese New Year. 

Disneyland in California has a capacity of 50,000, and Magic Kingdom in Disneyworld has a capacity of 55,000.

*Hong Kong Disneyland, SOOOO SMALL !!!*


----------



## spicytimothy

philip said:


> If they had built the park bigger, they wouldn't have this problem. Hong Kong Disneyland filled to its capacity of 30,000 guests, with 1000 people denied entry on the Chinese New Year.
> 
> Disneyland in California has a capacity of 50,000, and Magic Kingdom in Disneyworld has a capacity of 55,000.
> 
> Hong Kong Disneyland, SOOOO SMALL !!!


again, it's only phase 1 of phase 1... meaning not only there's a phase 2 coming, phase 1 isn't complete by itself. 

LA/OC has a lotta land to sprawl, but HK doesn't.


----------



## Manila-X

spicytimothy said:


> again, it's only phase 1 of phase 1... meaning not only there's a phase 2 coming, phase 1 isn't complete by itself.
> 
> LA/OC has a lotta land to sprawl, but HK doesn't.


HK does if they do more reclamation and it's gonna be costly!


----------



## hkskyline

HK Disneyland has enough land to proceed with the next phases. I don't think there will be any more reclamation.


----------



## BrizzyChris

Only reclamation for the next park right?


----------



## superchan7

They filled much more land than what the current Disney park occupies. There is a lot of room for expansion, and I say expansion is needed badly to quell local (HK) disappointment with the size of the park.


----------



## scorpion

^^i thought Phase II has begun s.??


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong Disneyland gets lost in translation *
 Theme park hits snags in its effort to tap China market 
By Geoffrey A. Fowler in Hong Kong and Merissa Marr in Los Angeles
9 February 2006
The Wall Street Journal Asia

FOURTEEN-YEAR-OLD Chinese tourist Li Zeng wandered Hong Kong Disneyland yesterday -- and left after two hours. Mr. Li isn't that familiar with Mickey Mouse and his companions, and he and his father didn't ride any rides, buy souvenirs or eat food. "We don't understand this park," said Mr. Li, waiting for his tour bus. "We gave up looking at the map." 

Five months after Walt Disney Co. opened its Hong Kong theme park in a bid to tap the booming China market, the cultural divide that separates Mickey and Mr. Li is emerging as a major challenge. It is one that the company is now trying hard to bridge, though with mixed results. 

The need to adapt was on full display here last week. After Disney underestimated the number of people who would visit during mainland China's week-long Lunar New Year holiday, vacationing crowds poured in, filling the park to its maximum capacity. Disney officials ordered the gates shut, and hundreds of angry Disneyland guests from China who held valid tickets found themselves unable to enter. Some engaged in shouting matches with park staff and at least one excluded family tried to pass a child over the park's wrought-iron fence. 

Before last week, Disney's bigger problem wasn't too many visitors, but too few. It drew public rebuke over low attendance from local politicians, who questioned the wisdom of the Hong Kong government's 57% stake in the park. Local retailers said they didn't get the sales boost they were expecting from the new tourists Disneyland had promised to draw. 

While Disney maintains that the park is overwhelmingly popular with most visitors, some travel agencies report confusion. "Many customers complain they do not know how to enjoy Disneyland," says Chen Mei, the international tours manager of the Ju Cheng agency, which brings groups to the park from the city of Zhongshan in southern China. 

Some tourists show up at the park only to wander aimlessly around Main Street U.S.A., snap a few photos with Marie the Cat -- a character from the 1970s film "The Aristocats" -- and then leave. Marie is familiar to some from the movie's repeat showings in southern China, and also happens to look like another Asian favorite, Hello Kitty. However, Disney officials say their research indicates that in Asia, "the mouse beats the cat." 

Disney trumpeted attempts to accommodate Chinese culture, some of which later drew fire. Conservationists attacked the company for planning to serve environmentally unfriendly shark's fin soup at banquets, and Disney later decided to forgo the practice. Efforts to woo local celebrities backfired when some complained of mistreatment by American Disney executives. Disney designed the park for Chinese tourists, who the company said preferred photo opportunities over roller coasters, yet many visitors now criticize the park for being too small. 

The company is "still learning" about Chinese culture, said the park's managing director Bill Ernest on Saturday during an emotional public apology for last week's ticket fiasco. Said Jay Rasulo, the head of Disney's theme park division: "Part of the way we make people happy is that we listen, learn and adjust as necessary." 

These lessons are crucial for Disney as Chief Executive Robert Iger holds what he calls "ongoing negotiations" to open a third Asian park in Shanghai and seeks to build the company's consumer products, movie and television business in China. 

To help confused visitors like Mr. Li, since November Disney has started producing special "one-day trip guides" in Chinese, beyond the basic maps, to explain in clear terms exactly why to do -- and what to do inside -- Disneyland. "You can get together with family to relax and improve communication and relationships with the people you love," reads the guide. Disney hands out the fliers inside the park, and at other Hong Kong tourist attractions. 

Mr. Rasulo says the guest experiences at the park are "some of the best in the world," with more than 90% of guests Disney interviewed last week saying they had a positive experience. 

Making sure the Chinese travel industry is satisfied, too, remains a cultural challenge. When the Ju Cheng agency publicly threatened to sue over last week's ticket problem, Disney offered a conciliatory tone -- and refunds for people who couldn't come back on another day. 

Even before last week's incident, Disney was changing the way it does business at the park. Disney has given VIP treatment to a new group of Chinese celebrities at its park to help woo fans. It cut the cost of tickets for local residents during a low period for tourists, and added a local promotion, snow, to Hong Kong's subtropical climate. Disney also now produces marketing that includes the testimonials of people who have visited the park, instead of slick studio shots. 

Perhaps most significantly, Hong Kong Disneyland is changing the way it works with Chinese travel agents, some of whom have been reluctant to sell tickets. Zhang Jian, communications director of Jiangsu Overseas Travel Agency, complains that selling Disneyland tickets doesn't earn her company any money, "and when there are problems, we have to eat the cost and other troubles." 

Most mainland Chinese still take vacations through package tours, and they currently make up about 50% of the Chinese visitors to the park. The guides who direct these tours frequently select hotels, restaurants, shopping stops and even tour destinations based on where they share in the profits. Because of lucrative deals with tour operators, one Hong Kong transvestite cabaret brags that its five-times-a-day $20 show draws more Chinese tourists on a regular basis than Disneyland. 

Mr. Ernest says Disney, which doesn't have much experience with those sorts of financial arrangements, now realizes changing something as simple as how it offers dinners can make a big difference to the local travel industry. Currently, Hong Kong Disneyland doesn't offer tour packages for visitors from China that include pre-arranged dinners, standard fare for China. Without group dinner deals and considerable commissions, Disney wasn't offering guides much financial incentive to funnel tourists into the park. "We just weren't competitive," Mr. Ernest says, compared to the commissions and deals offered the industry at other attractions in Hong Kong. 

Now Mr. Ernest says he is considering starting a "dining with Disney" program. That would be a good way, he says, to entertain guests after the nightly fireworks. Special group breakfasts with Disney characters are another option, he says. 

To build relationships, Disney is also giving Chinese travel agents a 50% personal discount if they come visit its park and hotels. Disney also beefed up incentives for tour operators to build a Disneyland visit into packages by increasing the margin it offered them to about US$2.50 per adult ticket. It also changed its sales packages to include open-ended instead of just fixed-date tickets so that operators wouldn't have to eat the cost of returned tickets. It was that ticketing system combined with unexpected crowds, says Disney's Mr. Ernest, which created the problems last week. 

Disney declines to release specific attendance figures. When Hong Kong legislators demanded some public accountability in late November, two months after the park's mid-September opening, Disney said that it had hosted more than one million guests. While that on average looked set to put the park behind its 5.6 million forecast for the opening year, Mr. Rasulo says the park still expects to reach that level. 

With these changes, Disney officials say overall attendance is "ramping up," particularly among mainland Chinese tourists, whose attendance during the Lunar New Year period more than doubled compared to another week-long Chinese holiday in October. 

Understanding the peaks and troughs of attendance is another thing Disney concedes it has yet to master. On last week's overload, Mr. Rasulo noted that Disney had a similar experience with the EuroDisney park based in Paris: after the first summer, the park was inundated in September with locals who had been putting off their trips to avoid the early wave of tourists. 

Juying Qin in Hong Kong contributed to this article.


----------



## hkskyline

*Disney will do better, says Tang *
Wendy Leung
Hong Kong Standard
Friday, February 10, 2006

Financial Secretary Henry Tang said Thursday he is confident the Disneyland management will improve operational arrangements to avoid a repetition of the chaos that occurred during the Lunar New Year when hundreds of ticket holders were denied entry.

Tang made the comments after a four-hour meeting with the theme park's management at Central Government Offices. He said the government had expressed concern over the incident and the effect it would have on the tourism industry.

"Disney promised to learn from that incident and said it will adopt measures to improve admission arrangements during holidays and to communicate with the local and mainland travel industries," Tang said.

Disney managing director Bill Ernest said both sides had agreed to hold regular meetings since Hong Kong Disneyland was a joint project between Disney and the government.

"We talked specifically about the peak seasons, such as Christmas and Chinese New Year, and we talked about the ongoing success of Hong Kong Disneyland. We had a great meeting," Ernest said.

Meanwhile, Disney's public relations and sales team held a separate meeting with the travel industry in a bid to seek solutions to problems.

Hong Kong Association of Travel Agents chairman Michael Wu said Disney had promised to set up a hotline for travel agencies with regard to park admission arrangements.

"There's also to be a notification mechanism as well as arrangements enabling us to book in advance specific dates for our tours," Wu said.

Hong Kong Inbound Travel Association chairman Paul Leung confirmed the discussions but did not elaborate.

However, he said those who had pre- booked tickets and had not been able to enter the theme park could ask travel agencies for refunds.


----------



## hkskyline

*Disney's Mobbed Kingdom*
Besieged by would-be patrons, Hong Kong Disneyland had to turn many away. A PR debacle, it also has execs eyeing a second park in Shanghai 
Bruce Einhorn
6 February 2006
BusinessWeek Online

The folks at Hong Kong Disneyland can't seem to catch a break. For months, the problem was that there were too few visitors at the new theme park, Disney's (DIS) first in Asia outside of Japan. Now there are too many. With China on a week-long holiday to celebrate Chinese New Year, tens of thousands of visitors from mainland China have descended on Hong Kong for a "Golden Week" of eating, shopping, and getting their picture taken with Mickey, Goofy, and the rest of the Disney gang. 

The Hong Kong park, which opened in September, measures just 100 acres, making it Disney's smallest. But local officials -- the park is joint venture between the Hong Kong government and Disney -- hope that it will eventually grow to rival that of the original Magic Kingdom in Anaheim, Calif. 

SELF-INFLICTED TROUBLES. To keep crowds from spilling out of Tomorrowland, Fantasyland, Adventureland, and Main Street USA, Disneyland officials have set a maximum capacity of 30,000 visitors for the Hong Kong park. Until recently, that wasn't much of a problem. But during the Chinese New Year "Golden Week," the park has maxed out after just a few hours. 

That's turned into a public relations disaster for Disney, as furious tourists denounce the Mouse. The top official of the park tried to control the damage on Saturday. "Unfortunately, because of the high demand, we were not able to accommodate everyone who came to the park," Bill Ernest, executive vice president and managing director of Hong Kong Disneyland, told a news conference. "No one is more disappointed about this than we are. And we apologize to those who have been inconvenienced." 

It's partly a problem of Disney's own making. In early January, the Hong Kong park introduced a new ticketing system that gives a ticket holder the opportunity to visit for one day within a six-month period rather than on a specific day. 

This move away from date-stamping tickets was in response to concerns from local travel agents and others that selling tickets that were limited to a set day wasn't flexible enough for Chinese tourists. Since admission is on a first-come, first-serve basis, if the park fills up quickly, many people who purchased their tickets in advance find themselves stuck outside with tearful children and nowhere to go. 

OVER THE TOP. On Feb. 2, some irate ticketholders took matters into their own hands, scaling the fence surrounding the park. Newspapers quoted angry visitors denouncing Disney and Hong Kong. With visitors from China playing such an important role in Hong Kong's tourist and retail industry, the Hong Kong government has been quick to try to show the mainlanders that it cares about their gripes. 

Following the fence-scaling on Thursday, the Hong Kong government issued a statement calling for Disneyland executives to do a better job. "We are concerned that this advance sales arrangement has caused a lot of inconvenience to guests who could not enter," read the statement. "We consider that there are areas for improvement such as the ticketing and guest-entry arrangements. We have reflected these concerns to the senior management of the theme park and requested them to make improvements." 

The good news for Disney: people want to get in, which is a nice change from a few months ago. The park got off to an inauspicious start in late summer, when Hong Kong was in the grips of a heat-and-smog wave that made visibility poor and locals grumpy [see BW Online, 9/13/05, "Disney's Not-Do-Magic Kingdom"]. 

HITTING ITS NUMBERS. The launch was accompanied by some major public-relations problems, involving everything from serious overcrowding during the pre-launch test runs to the alleged mistreatment of stray dogs captured at the site. "It was a mess," says Allan Zeman, chairman of Ocean Park, the other government-owned theme park in Hong Kong. Adds Zeman: Many of the problems "were things that somebody who did their homework should have realized and understood." 

Disneyland hasn't released attendance numbers, but Jay Rasulo, chairman of Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, says that the park is on course to hit its first-year target of 5.6 million visitors. In early January, there was a shakeup of top management, with managing director Don Robinson leaving the company. He was replaced by Bill Ernest, a Disney veteran who had served, among other positions, as vice-president of resort operations at Walt Disney World in Orlando. 

While the Hong Kong part is certainly smaller than what visitors familiar with other Disney parks might expect, Rasulo says the plan is to eventually double its capacity. And, he adds, Disney is still talking with the Chinese government about opening a second Chinese Disney park. Despite a recent report in the South China Morning Post that the Beijing government was interested in hosting a Disney park, Rasulo says that Disney is eyeing another metropolis. "Shanghai is one of the most appealing places to us," he says. 

"MIDCOURSE CORRECTIONS." A Shanghai park would still be many years off, though. The focus right now is on making Disney's Hong Kong offering work. The park will be adding several new attractions this year, including the Autopia car-driving ride in Tomorrowland. Rasulo also stresses that Disney is working more closely with travel agents specializing in arranging visits from mainland Chinese. "We've shifted a little," he says, "but these are not out-of-the-ordinary midcourse corrections." 

If the crowds this week are any indication, the Chinese certainly seem to be interested in hanging out with Mickey and friends. Still, as the Golden Week problems demonstrate all too well, Disney has some work to do in order to make sure its first foray into China is a success.


----------



## hkskyline

Disneyland Photo Thread


----------



## hkskyline

By *"GeForce3"* from a Hong Kong photography forum :

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









#10


----------



## hkskyline

*Disneyland additions raise mixed reactions *
Wendy Leung
Hong Kong Standard
Tuesday, February 28, 2006

Hong Kong Disneyland has aroused mixed reactions from the travel industry after announcing it will expand to include three new attractions by the summer.

Speaking at the Legislative Council economic services panel meeting, the park's managing director, Bill Ernest, said Monday that Disneyland, built largely with public funds, will use its own operational revenue to pay for the new attractions.

This was the first time the park officially announced it will go ahead with the interactive show Stitch's Encounter, and UFO Cool Zone, a water-themed play area the park began building last December, according to a filing with the Buildings Department.

Even before opening last September, Disney said it would push ahead with the third attraction, the classic car ride Autopia, but Monday was the first time they put a firm timeline on it.

Predicting the attractions will boost ticket sales for the park by 20 percent this summer, Hong Kong Association of Travel Agents chairman Michael Wu said it will especially appeal to "visitors from overseas and the mainland."

But Inbound Tours Operators Association chairman Charles Ng played down the new attractions since they "are mostly just for kids."

Also at the panel meeting, Tourism Commissioner Eva Cheng said Disney and the government are reviewing the existing facilities, which were found to be inadequate for a chaotic few days during the Lunar New Year.

Ernest, who took charge shortly before the holiday anarchy, said during the meeting "we won't have the problem again," predicting the May "golden week" holiday will be successful.

But he would not commit on whether the park will extend the number of special days - when only dated tickets gain entry - during the holiday.

On the fourth and fifth days of the Lunar New Year, the park turned away a large number of visitors who had tickets, because those days were deemed "special," sparking criticism that the park lacked understanding of traditional Chinese culture.

He said to ensure this does not happen again, the park is working with travel trade partners and doing surveys in the mainland to decide how many special days to designate for the coming golden week.

Secretary for Economic Development and Labour Stephen Ip, who with Financial Secretary Henry Tang meets regularly with Disney officials, warned: "if [a similar chaotic episode] happens again, we will deal with it very strictly."


----------



## SJM

^^ great firework pics!


----------



## weird

What doesn't have HK? It's like a little world :tongue3:


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong Disneyland to adjust admission system to prevent chaos during holidays *
By HELEN LUK
1 March 2006

HONG KONG (AP) - Hong Kong Disneyland announced Wednesday it has adjusted its admission system to prevent chaos that erupted during the Chinese New Year holiday when hundreds of visitors tried to storm the park after being denied entry. 

The adjustment involves setting aside 11 extra days -- around Easter and China's Labor Day holidays -- when only visitors holding date-specific tickets can enter the park, Hong Kong Disneyland Managing Director Bill Ernest said during a telephone conference call. 

The newly designated "special days" run from April 14-21 and May 4-6. The decision came following consultations with the tickets' wholesalers and travel industry representatives, Disney said. 

Hong Kong Disneyland, which opened in September, now sells three types of tickets: "regular days," "peak days" and "special days." The first two types are valid for six months but do not guarantee entry on any given day, while only the third type is date-specific tickets for holidays when the greatest number of visitors is expected. 

During the Chinese New Year in late January, the Hong Kong Disneyland shut its gates after hundreds of mainland Chinese and Taiwanese ticket-holders tried to force their way in after being turned away as the park was already full. Some clambered over the park's iron gate. 

The embarrassing incident prompted a public apology from Ernest, who promised to improve the admission system. Hong Kong's leader Donald Tsang also publicly criticized the company. 

On Wednesday, the executive said he believes the new measure will help prevent such incidents from occurring in future. 

"We do not want to close the gate again," Ernest said. "That is not an experience we want to repeat." 

"We do believe that with these new special date, it really adds a sense of order and a lot more predictability when it comes to numbers of our guests on any particular day," he said. 

Earlier this week, Disney said it planned to add three new attractions to the theme park as part of its expansion plan. 

The additions are the Autopia electric car ride, Stitch Encounter, an interactive theater show, and UFO Zone, made up of water-squirting robot, rocket ship and flying saucer. 

The three attractions, located in the Tomorrowland section of the park, will be open to the public this summer. 

Ernest said July and August are already designated as peak months -- when ticket prices are 19 percent higher -- and the company has no immediate plan to set aside "special days" during those months. 

Hong Kong Disneyland is a joint venture between The Walt Disney Co. and the Hong Kong government, which shouldered the bulk of the construction fee.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong Disneyland too crowded: Chinese official *
8 March 2006

HONG KONG (AP) - Hong Kong Disneyland is too crowded, a senior Chinese tourism official said Wednesday, hinting that another Disney park is necessary to accommodate demand from China's huge population. 

The comments by Shao Qiwei, director of China's State Administration of Tourism, came a day after Shanghai's mayor Han Zheng said the city was preparing to build China's second Disney theme park. 

"China has a very large population. We now have 1.3 billion people. The market is very large. As far as I know, Hong Kong Disneyland is now very crowded," said Shao, whose comments were broadcast on Hong Kong's Cable TV. 

The Hong Kong theme park, which opened in September, was widely criticized in January when it turned away hundreds of Lunar New Year holiday makers from mainland China because the park was full. Chaos erupted when angry crowds tried to force their way into the park. 

The embarrassing incident prompted a public apology from Hong Kong Disneyland Managing Director Bill Ernest and a dressing down from Hong Kong's leader Donald Tsang. 

Authorities are carefully studying the issue of overcrowding in preparation for the possible building of the Disney park in Shanghai, Shao said. 

The official Xinhua News Agency reported Tuesday that no agreement has been reached on the park in Shanghai, quoting senior vice president of Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, Leslie Goodman. 

Hong Kong Disneyland is a joint venture between The Walt Disney Co. and the local government, which shouldered the bulk of the park's construction fees.


----------



## hkskyline

*HK sees no threat in Shanghai's plan for Disney park *
14 March 2006
Xinhua's China Economic Information Service

HONG KONG, March 14 (CEIS) -- Hong Kong tourism's competitiveness will not be threatened by Shanghai's proposal to build a new Disney theme park, Hong Kong economic development chief said on March 14. 

There is no worry about Hong Kong Disneyland's attractiveness to tourists, even a new theme park is opened in Shanghai as proposed, said Stephen Ip, secretary for Economic Development and Labor of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR). 

The HKSAR government has long heard of Shanghai's plan to builda Disney theme park, though an agreement has yet been reached between the city authorities and Walt Disney Company, Ip told the Legislative Council (LegCo). 

On the other hand, Hong Kong Disneyland still has an edge to attract visitors, for it has been in operation for less than one year and would project more new games in the future, said Ip. 

Last week, during the annual session of the National People's Congress, Mayor of Shanghai Han Zheng confirmed that the city is making preparations to build a Disney theme park and waiting for the permission from the State Council. 

The news has raised Hong Kong media's attention, though Han stressed that the two cities have long benefited and will continueto reap interests from cooperation rather than competition. 

Since it opened seven months ago, Hong Kong Disneyland has attracted large number of visitors, many of whom from China's mainland, despite a series of public relations crisis. 

During the Chinese New Year holidays in February, the park had to close its gate to hundreds of visitors holding pre-purchased tickets for it reached the maximum accommodation capability soon after opening.


----------



## FM 2258

^^

With all the people in China a new park in Shanghai would be a huge benefit. At this point you can't have too much Disney entertainment to go around.


----------



## hkskyline

*Disney offer criticised for failing to give tourists what they want *
21 March 2006
South China Morning Post

Disneyland is offering free photographs, meals and souvenirs to lure more mainland and overseas visitors. It is also offering Hong Kong residents two visits for the price of one. 

Tour operators, however, say the theme park has yet to catch up with what tourists really want. 

From now until September 30, mainland or overseas guests buying tickets through a travel agent will get a souvenir, a "buy one, get one free" main-course meal, or a free photo on Space Mountain or from "The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh" feature. 

During the low season, from now until June, a special "Double the Magic" offer also entitles Hong Kong residents who buy a one-day ticket to visit the park a second visit free of charge. The second visit should be the same ticket type as the original and must be made by the same person. 

The offer is not applicable to "special days", which include April 14 to 21, April 30 and May 1 to 6. 

Senior vice-president of marketing Roy Tan Hardy said the special offers were based on tourists' needs. But Hong Kong Inbound Travel Association chairman Paul Leung Yiu-lam said the new arrangements were not very attractive to travel agents or visitors to Hong Kong. 

"I don't think more people will go there just to get a free photo or a free meal," Mr Leung said. "Also, in most of the mainland cities, Ocean Park is still the icon of Hong Kong. 

"Disneyland should work closely with travel agents on how to make the park a valuable part of the travelling experience in Hong Kong. People don't come to Hong Kong just because of Disneyland. 

"Travel agents are not employees of Disneyland, and we have no responsibility to promote the park unless it can benefit the industry as a whole." 

Legislator Fred Li Wah-ming welcomed the new incentives, but said the park should give more special offers to the disadvantaged. 

"It makes sense to me to let more local people enjoy the park during low season," Mr Li said. "I wish the park would consider offering free or cheap tickets to low-income families, disabled people and senior citizens as well, because Hong Kong people have all invested in the park."


----------



## hkskyline

*Disney a poor communicator: survey *
Wendy Leung
Hong Kong Standard
Wednesday, April 05, 2006

Local residents generally still strongly support Hong Kong Disneyland, but most believe the company could communicate better with the public, a tourism academic said.

And while most Hong Kongers recognize the theme park's contribution to the economy and tourism industry, many are still concerned about the fairness of the deal to attract Disney to Hong Kong, the company's accountability, and the park's impact on the environment, said John Ap, an associate professor at Polytechnic University's School of Tourism and Hotel Management.

A survey conducted by the university last month and released Tuesday found mixed opinions about the park.

Of the 524 respondents, 86 percent expressed "continued and strong support" of Hong Kong Disneyland, with only 5 percent strongly opposed.

This is the highest figure recorded among similar surveys conducted by the university. The same number of people also welcomed the increase in tourists the park has been attracting to Hong Kong.

Nearly two thirds said "the benefits outweigh the costs" - compared with 76 percent who thought so when the last survey was conducted in 2004.

And regarding the administration's HK$13.6 billion deal to provide reclamation and infrastructure to attract Disney to Hong Kong, only 27 percent thought it was fair while 56 percent thought it was not.

Of the theme park's impacts on Hong Kong, respondents were most supportive of benefits such as employment and the economic contribution, but most critical of environmental issues such as noise and air pollution from nightly fireworks displays, and the effect on Chinese pink dolphins. Some 70 percent agreed that "opinions toward Hong Kong Disneyland have become more negative due to problems ... since opening."

Sixty-one percent said media coverage of the park was negative, while 11 percent said it was positive.

However, 46 percent said the coverage was fair while 29 percent believed it was not. But 71 percent claimed media reports had "no influence in shaping their opinions."

The theme park needs to address its governance, respondents said. Only 28 percent agreed that "Hong Kong Disneyland is a socially responsible company" while 47 percent disagreed.

Ninety-three percent agreed that "as a publicly funded project, the management of Hong Kong Disneyland should be accountable to the Hong Kong public," and 95 percent agreed that communication with the public should be improved.

Just under a third of respondents had visited the park, of whom 56 percent were satisfied with the experience while 22 percent were not.

Two thirds believed Disneyland would "complement rather than compete with Ocean Park" and 80 percent said both parks would offer comparable enjoyment.

"The interview opinions are more negative compared with previous survey results," Ap said.

"Knowing how the the community perceives the benefits and costs of a major tourism attraction such as Hong Kong Disneyland is essential to the development, viability and sustainability of this joint venture."


----------

